# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Tessa's Dream Journal

## TopazMyst

* Do a Reality Check!



**
Heya, and welcome to my Dream Journal! Comments and 
interpretations are welcome and very much appreciated!  Regular dreams are
 Green/Purple, lucid ones are Bright blue.

I'm not gonna lie, the more interesting dreams are my latest ones, though there are several interesting dreams scattered throughout this DJ. 

So before you give up on it, try skipping to my latest dreams. XD
*

----------


## TopazMyst

11.02.2009Locked Down Church (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I exit my home which is located in a trailer park. I lived in a silver travel trailer with red stripes around the middle. It looked pretty crappy. I and my family got in the car and we drove down to our church. Once we entered the church what I saw amazed me. It was dusty and  tomb-like; there were big stones covering the walls everywhere. 

The main auditorium was series of giant stone cylinders that turned. The pews were mounted on one side of the cylinders to our right. I and my family lined up single file and faced the rows of pews. The cylinders started to turn and we walked into the isles created by the rows of pews. After the cylinders stopped turning, we took out seats and faced the pulpit. 

After the cylinders turned they had also cut off all exits. The square opening that once had lined up with the out side door was now at my back far left. The lights dimmed and I listened to our pastor give his message.

After we let out of church I'm greeted by the pastors wife in the parking lot. Suddenly she grabs me by the arm and drags me into the church. The cylinders turn again and I'm locked in with her and her husband.

"Even though the church is locked down, we still allow people to leave," said the pastor in a grave dark voice from behind the pulpit.

The lighting all around us was dark and red and the pastors wife drug me to the back of the auditorium. There was still one door at the back wall that could be used. She opened the door and it relieved a deep bottomless pit with green smoke whispering up in short puffs out of it's self.

She pushes me in and I fall very far until landing face down on a soft mushroom like landing platform. 

A dark sinister voice from inside the pit tells me to stand up. I and a few other people stand up on this platform.

"The specimens standing are the first to be used," says the dark voice.

All the while I hear another voice howling "give me a statue!"12.02.2009Edward Cullen & Deviant Art (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with Edward, it was like I was in Deviant Art, and I kept downloading new models of Edward.
Creepy.12.02.2009Carlisle Cullen in the closet (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my closet, which was oddly a lot bigger than my normal. It gave off the feel of a storage room.

Carlise Cullen was in there with me. He had his stethoscope out and was using it on the walls. I think he was looking for rats. lol13.02.2009Church gone to the Dogs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I and my family are in church again and we're participating in watching a movie. It's on a small TV in the front of the main auditorium. I'm annoyed that we didn't get to use the projector for this film and am bored with the movie. Toby (my brother) gets bored and starts to complain. A nice couple who are also bored with the movie take him out to eat at a dinner until the movie is over.

I stay behind and keep watching. The movie is about three people and their dogs. I just kinda get lost in the movie and so my dream takes me right into it.

I'm in the 1920s era and I think the whole dream is black and white.  ::D:  

I'm on the run with two other guys and their dogs.  At one point I'm, standing next to and old ford pick up with my own dog, Kristi.

I get tired and climb in the back of the truck - which has the interior of my mother modern SUV now. My whole world is now in 2009 at night in an ally. I laid down and listened to the guys talk with another man and watched their shadows on the floor of the SUV as they tried to work out some sort of deal. I pet Kristi and the other dogs while they talked.

I get upset over something to do with the dogs, so I get out and go into the small convenient store near where the SUV is parked. 

I look for the man the two guys were talking with and once I find him I tell him why I'm upset. He got very mad and started yelling at me - clearly drunk and I ran out.

I run over to the two guys with kristi in my arms. They're tying boxes with their dogs in them onto motorbikes they must have just acquired. The hand me  a rather flimsy box and tell me to put Kristi in it and hop on my own bike.

We drive off and that's all I remember.  14.02.2009The Spore-ish World (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out back-to-back with some lady I know I hate, but I don't know how I exactly know her. We're in a weird forest clearing surrounded by trees in the middle of the night. There was a wooden poll with a box screwed into it placed in front of both of us. I think we where in some kind of competition, kind of like the ones in the Show "Survivor." There was a guy on a little referee booth/stand between us with a gun in his hand.

"On your marks, get set, go!" He said firing the gun.

Now my dream shifts and I'm in this rectangle hut/tent like enclosure, and there are bunk/cubbyholes on each side of the wall.
I took the right bunk and the lady (the one that I have taken a strong disliking to) took the left bunk. I recall her saying something in a mocking voice like "Too bad your mommy can't help you make your bed."

Shifting again, I vaguely remember meeting with three people in the woods by a fire. Very late at night.

Shifting to the next day: We where travailing around in this big dished out valley, with a pond in the middle. Shifting to the next day: We where travailing around in this big dished out valley with a pond in the middle. We reach the other  side of the valley and stumble upon an obstacle course. It reminds me of the one outside of Lara Croft's manner. We climb all of the way up on to a platform, and the three guys with me jump on top the first obelisk-like poll.

I think I follow.

14.02.2009Brandi Cooking (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay I vaguely remember meeting brandi (My friend) at her truck after she pulled into my driveway. I think we were having a sleepover.
Now - very vaguely again - I remember being in my room with her. We walked out and went into the kitchen and I'm acting a brat for some odd reason...

Brandi began to cook and when she was through, mom, I and Toby sat at the table. The whole time I was a fussy brat to my mom. That is totally not like me.

15.02.2009Winston (Lara Croft's butler) and the Beach (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on my porch on the second floor of my huge house. I was listening to Gomenasai (By t.A.T.u.) on my iPod laying across a lounge chair.
I was over looking a lovely beach and it was cloudy and cool out - my favorite weather.
At one point Winston came up behind me offering me a drink.

I wish I could remember more of this dream but I can't  :Sad: 
15.02.2009Rose's mum from Dr. Who (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a hospital trying to get into see Rose's mum from Dr. Who.
But they wouldn't let me near her. I was trying to get something to her,
but I have no clue as to what it was.15.02.2009The cartoon Dr. Who dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

We start out on a roof with a few other people. We being I and Doctor. Who.
We we were hiding on the roof from some sort of foes similar to Daleks.
The Doctor made a thing that could turn you into a living cartoon drawing.
Everyone was scared, so I used it first.
And we got out of the city safely some how.
I don't remember any more, just these fragments.
15.02.200916.02.2009Shanice & Tessa: Goons no More (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I and Shanice start out in a room, we are dressed in different uniforms than everyone else. (But the same as each other)
And we're... err... Together/Girlfriends/partners or whatever. The room looks like a rusty storage room in the belly of a ship. There was a big bucket of slime in the middle of the room - green slime, and there was a chair in the middle of the room with a beaten up man in it. Two guys were dunking the poor mans head into the slime, forcing him to swallow.

*Shift:*

We are outside now and the two men put the poor guy in a van and we (I and Shanice) get in behind them. The trip only took seconds and we were outside wall-mart now. They dump the man in the ally and tell Shanice & I to take care of him, and that they'll be out front waiting. (In this dream, we're like some sort of Martial Arts experts.)

Shanice & I  don't want to kill the man so we help him escape and we decide to hide. We sneak around the front of the store and hide right inside next to the entrance. The bad guys get tired of waiting so they start to look for us. They're all looking down the road for us and spreading farther and farther out. Once they're out of sight we head right out side to get some bikes. Shanice grabs a fast bike and I run over to grab one like it. But this little brat of a kid beat me to it. So here's where I have a bit of control over my dream:

I didn't like the fact that he got the bike before me so I rewound my dream like a VHS tape and beat the kid to the bike the second time. Shanice & I take off down the road to the little family owned car wash. There's a man getting money to wash his van from the change machine. He had left the door open so we sneaked around, hopped in and drove off. 

In between these parts is hard to remember.

We get captured by the bad guys and taken to this room that looks a lot like Brandi's, but with out a bed or a closet. (Brandi is a friend of
mine) There's a camera watching us in this room. What happens next is hard to tell, all I remember is that I and Shanice kept moving together, turn for turn..... In sync. It was really creepy.

Note: Shanice is one of my best friends in the whole world, and I met her on a forum. We talk on MSN daily, but we have never met.16.02.2009Ronny And The Roof (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was watching dad work on a roof at his job, when Maw maw came over to brag to my mom about Ronny's new roof job to mom.
Ronny's job was right next to where dad's was. Ronny had made a huge roof, that was three times bigger than dad's. Grr.

I went over to where Ronny's roof was after he was done for the day, and climbed in the building he made.
It only had but one wall up, facing where mom was next door talking to the people who lived there, and hanging cloths up with them.
Suddenly I was wearing nothing, and they saw me hiding and forced me to come out. All I remember from then on is being embarrassed and scared.

My dream skips to us sitting on the deck and talking with mom, dad, and Toby. Mom said we had to go to the doctor in a few days.

Dream ends.

Note: Ronny is my mean (Evil) uncle.Other dreams:

I had a dream where one man could control the weather with his air conditioner.17.02.2009Dreams of 2/17/09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Dreams of 2/17/09
I remember writing too many personal things about my self on deviant art. And it got out to all of my friends. I remember nothing else.


Now I'm in the book section of Wall-Mart, getting books for school. And I remember something about having to take mine back 'cause some one had written in it. Also I think mom made us use the books in the store, and complete them. Odd.


I also remember being in some big domed room, with a lot of glass in the roof. And I was strapped down to a table, no hopes of getting away, and all of a sudden something breaks through the glass to save me.

And now I find my self on a boat, on a huge river going down stream.

I'm not sure who I'm with, but there all treating me like a newbie, like I'm in the military.
Then our little raft like boat was heading for a waterfall, we fell down, and the boat was
the boat was
twisting round and round on it's way down. I fell out anf had to swim back into the boat.


I also find my self outside standing just off the steps of the deck. And I was washing off with a hose. Odd
And I noticed I was without cloths, so I run in side scared to death where I run into mom. She said some thing like "I hope the man next door didn't see you" And she pointed out the window to
where he was still staring at the door.

I can't remember much, only bits.19.02.2009Train ride (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out in this train, and it's got a lot of red in it. And I must have been working for someone rich, or was rich, because they took me to this really nice room. As I'm facing my bed unpacking all of a sudden someone taps my arm.
I turn around, scared to death because I didn't know there was anyone in the room with me. And it's Shanice. 

A little while later:

I remember being in this bathroom, (the one in the room that's on the train) and I was upset or scared for some reason, and just like the room, the bath room had a lot of red in it. 

Now I'm out of the train, and on the run. I'm a free runner like in Mirror's Edge. It was awesome, 'cause I could jump at inhuman heights. I could fly, just like in my old dreams.

I remember that there was this kid, and he had way to many balloons - and he was flying off. So I jumped up after him to save him. But then after I did that, the balloons carried me off.

Now I remember being on the run, but I could only jump really far and high; I couldn't fly. And there where these two free runner girls after me. I was on a roof top in mid jump going to the other side, and one grabed my foot and took me back to the first roof.
I was scared to death at this point, and it's hard for me to remember what happened. I think it was connected to that same dream that I've had all of my life, the one where they take me to a back room for testing or what ever. But that time I got away... Just not for long.
21.02.2009Dr. Who-ish World (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It's still very hard to remember....
I remember bits of being with Dr. Who, we where trying to get some where very fast. We where in this odd Tardis. I keep thinking that Shanice was in this dream, but I don't know why, because I don't remember. Just something triggers that thought.
Anyhoo, now I'm in this big room. A huge square room, five stories tall. It was a open space, nd there where walls on all sides but at one end. I'm not sure what was out there, but it was nothing but glass. And on the opposite end, there was a wall with lots a square lines running through it. It looked like they moved in and out, like cubbyholes where in there at one point. Then something breaks through the glass, and it's huge what ever it was.
And it runs after me. I run to the other end, and one of the block like parts of that back wall opened up, and made a little cubbyhole for me to hide in. And I found Kristy in one. (My dog) I was scared to death from then on out trying to keep her safe. I kept getting in different parts of the wall so the what ever it was after me, couldn't get me.

And I don't really remember anymore.22.02.2009Shanice and the Car Chase (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking into our bathroom. (Or one like it) And as I walked in, I saw a bag in the skinny side of the door - so I touched it. Feathers blew up out of it and got matted up in my hair! And I looked where the bag used to be, and there where photo albums in it's place. I grabbed them and looked inside; there where photos of all of Grandmother's kids. (My mum's mother.) There were pics of all of them but my mom. Now I'm suddenly worried about how I look, so I go to get a shower to try and get the feathers out of my hair. I only got a few out, I looked crazy.


Now I'm in a Brittish car being driven down this little English road, and we stop in front of Shanice's house. I get out, and notice that the feathers are still in my hair. I walk up to the door, and knock.
A man answers, and says that he's Shanice's father. I get really worried for some reason. I ask him if I can speak with her, but he rudely says no. Everything just felt wrong. He seemed mean.


Now I find my self going top speed on a big metal covered bridge, in a yellow Porsche! I get off the bridge and turn to the right - kicking it up to as fast as it will go. I'm going down the road at top speed and make a very sharp turn to the right, and head for a broken, upwards sloping bridge. I hit it at top speed flying to the other side. I think I was chasing after someone who had kidnapped Shanice. Don't remmeber anymore.22.02.2009Mississippi blues (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the car again with dad, going to Mississippi I think.
And music had no feeling for me - it was just noise. Non-emotional.

Note, that I went to Mississippi, to my grandmothers funeral.22.02.2009Darth Vader Sword Fight (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out in this big, big house - huge house. And I'm running around hiding from something. They may not be human, but I'm not sure. I was locked in some sort of room at one point and couldn't get out. All of a sudden the house is a little space ship, and it's about to crash! All of sudden I'm under the impression I'm Luke Sky walker, and I make it out of the wrecked ship and on to another
huge flying one in the sky. And I'm having to be careful so I don't fall off of the side. Now I see these little men coming after me, so I pull out not a light saber, but a sword and start knocking them off of the ship.23.02.2009Random bits of 2.23.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember being in a parking lot, and talking to some one as we got out of are car, when Shanice's fave kind of car pulled up in front of us.
Then the person I was with (Who had been driving) saw the owner of the car and started to talk to them for forever.


I also remember being in Maw maw's house, and I think it was Ronny's birth day. I was staring at this paper on a wall, it was sorta attached to the counter. You'd be facing it if you came out of the dinning room into the kitchen. And the paper had Ronny's name written all over it, in different colors, and stripes.


Now I'm with Rachie (An online buddy), and some one else. And something's wrong with Spong (Another online buddy) - he's gone missing. And we're like in his hotel room, where his funny looking closet/book case is. The whole room has red stuff in it. A lot of random thing which are red. And the hole room is lined with books.
But this one book case, I was drawn to. And Rachie and the other girl kept telling me not to go, but I touched the book case.
And when I did, my hand went right through it. So I walked into it, and there where these ghosts swimming around through the air, all over the place. It was dark, and they had a weird green tint to 'em.

And for some reason all I can think of is Alice in Wonder land after I wake up.24.02.200924.02.2009River Foam & the Cullen Car Trip (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out looking at a battle field from a chopper's point of view. I see one side out in an open field, and the other sort of fenced off by hedges. It was like the civil war, it looked like something from the 1920s. 

I find my self with the group hidden behind the hedges. And I'm one of the men there. They tell me to go put one of the horses in the stable, so I do. Later on that day after the battle's over, I lost something or forgot something in the stable. I walk over to it with a friend who was helping me fetch the lost object. For some reason we are not aloud to be there at that time of day but we sneak over anyway.

When we got there we had to cross over on this metal grating that let the horse droppings fall through. We walked up to the stable door and I tried to open it. The vertical boards on the door held together by steel bands were loose, so I just slid them up. We walk in and get what ever it was that we needed. Bit just then a few of the horses escaped and ran out onto the grating. We drop the unknown object on the grating though the horses are too wild and mad to approach. So I have get under the grating and start pushing the grating up where the object, _(some sort of canister?)_ and try to roll it to safety.

So there I am laying in a bunch of horse crap trying to save something that I have no clue what it even is or does. And on top of all that my fingers keep sliding through the grating almost getting stepped on by horses.

Shortly after we get found by the guard and they get me out of there and take me down to a river the next day. At the river there's a man with a broom down in the shallow parts of the river. He's sweeping up all of the green foam created by the river water and he's pushing it up to the bank. The man that took me there sends me to the bank where the man with the broom is now. I don't know where the friend/DC I was with is any more. The man hands me a broom and tells me to go get the foam from the deeper parts of the river. 

He tells me to do it slowly so that I don't pop all of the bubbles in it. I walk out there and start to sweep it up, getting deeper into the water as I go. Then as I'm taking another step back the current gets me and starts to wash me away. I save my self by grabbing a tree branch in the water but my head is still under. I was about to let go because it was pulling so hard. This is the clearest part of my dream, I managed to pull my self to shore.

Though the dream shifts shortly after and now I'm walking down a dirt road (bare foot) with my DC friend. We go to this cabin-like hotel and buy a ticket to stay the night. Then my friend gets mad and tells me that he didn't know that it was "this kind of hotel" and that we just paid for a patch of dirt to sleep on. I don't care and lay down to fall asleep.

Now I fall into another dream. I'm at the Cullen's house and I'm standing out side with Jasper, who is very close to me for some reason. I only say that since he can't get close to humans very easily. We were talking, and I remember asking him how can he be so close to me, but I don't remember his answer.

He walks inside and I'm out front all alone when suddenly James is chasing me. So I run to the right side of the house, and see a little two sided ladder up against the side of the house, I crawl under it and James has me pined. Then Edward comes up behind James in a split second. (It was all going very fast, but was in slow motion for me.) Edward seemed to be waiting for James to make a move - James was still facing me. I watch and see Edward cock his head to the side with an curious look on his face, he's assessing the situation. All of a sudden he comes around and knocks James out of the way! Jasper grabs me and hands me to Esme, then Jasper runs back to help Edward.
_
Shifting again:_ 

Now I remember getting in a car with Esme. Alice and Jasper get in the back seat, while Edward got in on the drivers side. So I'm sitting on Esme's lap as if I were a small child. Even though we where just in a fight with the late James, everyone was happy and joking and laughing. Soon I got tired and fell asleep in her arms.

_Dream ends. _ 27.02.200927.02.2009Wall-Mart Manager Me (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walk into wall-mart and into the freezer section where my little brother works. (He does not work in wall-mart! And he is too young!)It's in the back right part of the store instead of near the front. I walk up to his manager and say hello. She looks exhausted! She tells me she's going to have to fire my brother and that she is quitting too. She asks me if I want to be manager and I don't answer - I'm too dumbfounded. I don't like the fact that my brother is getting fired, but I do need a job. So unwillingly I take it. (Wouldn't do that in real life...) Then they asked if my mom wanted Toby's job, I knew that she was looking for a job so I said yes. I walked over to where Toby was, he was feeding some sharks in a little tank! I hung out with him for a little while, but then I had to tell him the bad news. He took it well, he even seemed happy.

Since mum hadn't started work yet, the woman who gave me her position sent another worker in to cover mum's shift for the day. We started working. More like, I watched. I wasn't aloud to do anything other than supervise. I hated that, so I protested and told her I wanted to help. She said "oh no, you'll have plenty to do later." 

That didn't sound very promising to me. So I hung around and I started thinking, "what if mom doesn't want the job?" 

"I bet she doesn't," I said to my self. So I asked if the higher-ups if I could call her and ask, but before I can even do that they convince me to just let a girl named Andee/Andy take the job.  And so Andy came and took over the shift with me. So now I'm working with Andy instead of the woman who was covering the shift.

Our boss comes into watch. I'm sitting in a very ridged/masculine position with my chin resting on my fist, sitting a bit hunched over. 

"Psst! Be you're self! Relax a little!" And says when our boss isn't looking. She imitates me position mockingly. 

"I am being my self, I'm just weird like that," I said then blushed. When our boss turned back around she was mumbling about the trash man, complaining about him taking too many breaks. She told me she should go get a uniform for me. 

"I prefer to wear the cloths I have on if it's okay," I said shyly. I got a bit bored, so I turn around and push the blinds out of the way so I could look out the window. The trash man angrily whispers at me to "not be so rough with the blinds." So I gently move the blinds out of my way and look out. What I see is disturbing, my mom was in the lap of another man - kissing him! Then I noticed I was holding the blinds too hard again, so I let go. And got a death glare from the trash man.

I'm not sure what happens after that.27.02.2009Hello Helicopter (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, some friend of dad's built a little helicopter in are yard. And he wanted to film news and such. So he jumps in, and asked me if I wanted to go. Of course I said yes, and hopped in and buckled up. We take off, and go down town in Austin to a bad car wreck. And land a little farther out then the other helicopters. He doesn't have a license, so the police come after us, and he takes off again, and we get away.

Now I remember mom, dad, dad's friend, and I going out to dinner that night. I remember being at a table alone, and this lady waitress comes up and starts to rub my back. I feel very uncomfortable with the fact, but yet it did feel really good. And then I remember her being a little too friendly/flirty and I ask her to stop. Now I only remember being embarrassed, and a bit scared, but I cannot remember why. 

Now I remember being in the helicopter, and it was about to land in this very cold place. Dad and mom were with us. We get out, and dad tells me that if I dig up the dirt a little, I'll find a bunch of diamonds. So I do, and there are hundreds of diamonds everywhere! We get back into the helicopter, and I see a record player. It has my dads record of his mother singing. So I turn it on, and dad gets teary eyed. And he tells me a very heart-breaking story, but I can't remember it... (*face-palm*)

Now I remember having a house party in this mansion, and I think it was ours!

I can't remember anymore.27.02.200927.02.2009Beach House (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving on a road on the side of a cliff. To my left was nothing but rock and occasional patches of grass or small fields. To my right was the ocean. I was in an Aston Martin, I believe it was a V-12 Vanquish. It was an overcast, drizzly, chilly day - my favorite kind. I was at perfect peace in this dream. It was so vivid. At one point in the dream a huge tidal wave came towards me, towering high, hundreds of feet above me. Right before it hits me it stops and changes direction and goes back towards the horizon of the ocean. I don't remember really dreaming this, it's just a faint but vivid picture in my mind now, but I do remember my destination. I remember the beach house, the kitchen, it's all so vivid in my mind. I remember cooking while Shanice sat on one of the counters and let her legs dangle over the side. We were both so happy... Overwhelmingly happy. _I'll never forget it..._
*Fragment:* I remember being Spider man and I had captured some clone spider man. I had went after Darth Vader as well. I trapped him in my web and when I went back to for clone Spider man he was gone.

28.02.200928.02.2009Oi'! Cat Mummies! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a bit odd, I was inside the Eidos TR forums it seems like, or at least I don't remember a computer screen. I remember I kept PMing Shanice, and it was titled "Oi'." I was trying to get her to reply so I sent it to her repeatedly.
_
Shift.
_
I'm at the top of this huge valley, I look down and see a rope hanging just under the ledge I'm standing on. Shanice comes up behind me and say's "Oi'! how many times are you going to send me a PM titled Oi'?" 

And we just started laughing.

We start to climb down the rop  and it takes forever seeing because it's almost a mile down into the valley. As we get down into this valley we see cat mummies closing in on us.

_Recall ends._28.02.200928.02.2009Dr who & Alice Cullen (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walk into some nice hotel room, a lady is making my bed. I see mom watching her, thinking deeply about something. I hear that they have my iPod on and my favorite play list is playing. I get worried because all of t.A.T.u. songs I own are on that play list, so I tried to grab my iPod out from under the covers while the lady was flipping 'em around. I had a really hard time doing so, but I got it and turned it off before I accidentally came out of the closet.

Now I find my self going to the next room to take a bath. It's a nice tub compared to what I'm used to and all I can think about is the dentist that I have to see later. So I push a button and this man comes out and sits on the side of my tub... It's David Tennant! He tells me a story about Doctor. Who.. I think. *Face-palm* Okay, for some reason it wasn't incredibly awkward for DT to be in my bathroom telling my stories whilst I took a bath. I mean, WTF?!

Later I get dressed and go down to the parking lot, a car pulls up. I look in the car and see that it's Alice Cullen! She said she was there to take me to the Doctor. We've been in the car a while now, I grow more and more nervous as we get close to the Doctors office.

"Can't we just change lanes and drive off to some far away place and never come back?" I ask.

She pretends to toy with the idea in her head, only to tease me.

"Wellllll," she starts to say enthusiastically, dragging it out "...NO." She finishes bluntly.

"Damn it," I say and slump back into my seat. Eventually I wind up at the dentist.

_Recall ends._01.03.2009Piano & Violins [Fragments] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*** I'm in a car driving down a country road, with my brother in the seat next to me. The car stalls on a hill, so I and my brother get out and push it up. 

*** Now it's dark out, and mom is driving us to the dentists. We get there, and I go into the room. All I remember is driving home not being able to talk...

*** We walk in the house in the middle of the night, and mom grabs a bag, and starts tossing food in it. She tells me that she loves me, and that she'll miss me. And now I find my self in a house, and it's a very nice home. A little like aunt Dona's and Paw paw's put together... It was Christmas time also. I walk in and mom is sitting near Tara, and mom says "say Hello to Santa." I say to Tara "Hello Santa." (Think it made her mad. Hehehe.) I go into the bathroom and get changed.

*** I come out, and go outside to where my little sister is? (I don't have a sister in real life, huh.) Looks like Lucy from Narnia. I walk over to where she's crying, and she's upset with me. I forget what I say to make her feel better, but we hug, and she goes to pick up her violin. And there is this huge group of people with violins in front of me. thousands of people! And Lucy/My little sister goes over to sit in front of them, and she say "on 3. 1, 2, 3," and then she play one long note in sync with the others. And they all leave.

*** Now I'm alone in a big house, and I walk up to a piano and begin to play. I was very good, which is odd, because I can't really play - not very well anyway. The music was very deep, very emotional. I glance at the horizontal part of the keys, and in gold letters, they say "Yamaha." I look to the left and right before "Yamaha," it says "Shanice."

I wake up.02.03.2009Shoot out at the Gas Station (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out on Eidos forums... again. And on the main page there's like a little chalk board titled "Newbies." (New mods. I guess it was for RG, he's a new mod on there.) It had links scrolling down on the chalk board. They were links to valuable info for new mods - lots of technical stuff. I noticed that one link said "Spong." So I clicked it. It was a rating on his whole attitude on the forum, every section he had posted in since he joined. And It was almost clean! And then I saved the link and was going to send it to him.

Now I remember talking to Shanice on MSN, more like waiting for her to come back on. She had told me she'd be gone for half an hour. But I was there an hour before she came back on, or that I saw she was back on. It said she was busy watching a vid with a friend. But by the time she was able to talk, mom wanted me off, and for some reason I stared crying. And I argued that I should get to stay on. And I tried to tell Shanice I wouldn't be able to talk today, but all of the words where blurry. I couldn't read. I couldn't type. (Hmm... Weird dream.)

Now I walk into another room, and dad is in the kitchen with some sort of chart. And he says "because of Paw Paw we're like this." And he pointed to the chart. The chart was kind of odd, but it was like a pyramid, and I got what it meant, we are lazy all day and don't work enough. (WTF?)

Then mom comes in and says where going to Shrive Port until I can read again. (Note: It's is in Mississippi) And she was making me reading road signs all of the way there!

We stop at a gas station, where I watch people fill up. And I see on guy looking in his pockets for something, so he puts his wallet on the back end of a truck. Well, while he was looking, the truck he sat his wallet on took off. And the wallet fell on the curb a few feet away. The man started looking around for it but he couldn't find it. And he was just getting farther away in his search for it. So I got out and handed it to him as he was walking up hill on this shady street. Very pretty. He was so thankful he gave me a 20 out of his wallet.

Now I see my brother running up to meet me, and gun shots are being fired. And we all hit the ground crawling for cover. 

I remember nothing else.

----------


## TopazMyst

03.03.2009Nightmare at Twilight [Nightmare] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Now I remember seeing Oprah in are bathroom. And are whole house was messed up, not quite the same.
But anyway, Oprah was in are bathroom, and she was doing something with one lady, she would make her git on the floor, (That's covered with little bits of black stuff) and the lady would roll around in it. And if she got one stuck on her, I think she won something. And now everything turns wrong, Oprah gets upset, and is holding a map, she cuts it half "so they wont find her."

And now I'm watching this from a camera point of view, and I'm out side my house. (Which is in the spot that Brandi's should be. Creepy)

And I see a dog out there, and a burglar comes up and kills it, then a spy kills the bugler, than a lion kills the spy, a hunter kills the lion, and a bear inside kills the hunter, and my dad kills the bear. And I'm in there now, and I run into my brothers room and grab Kristy. (My dog) And hold her close while I'm watching dad -- he's really mad about something. And he runs into my room and starts pulling out anything that has to do with Twilight. And he's breaking it all as he goes. I tell him to stop, but he keeps going, and he grabs a bunch of it, and takes it into the living room, and leaves it broken on a table. So I grab my brother big toy army tank, and hit dad of the back and tell him to stop.
But he grabs my Lara Croft pic that has one of Edward Cullen next to it... kind of stuck to it, and he rips it up. Then I get upset and yell at him telling him to stop, and tell him the only thing I know that may get him to stop.
I yelled at him 'this is why I don't trust men anymore! I never got over what uncle Barry did to me, I never did!'
And he turned to look at me, stunned. 

And I wake up crying.....

----------


## TopazMyst

04.03.2009Obstacle Course of Doom (And other dreams) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm with my dad and we are up on a rocky, muddy ledge over looking a muddy baseball field. On this ledge are logs sticking straight up out of the ground, and old cars, and platforms. Almost like a little obstacle course made in a junk yard. The startting platform for the obstacle course is out on the right, and is very low to the groun. And as you went up and around the obstacle course counter clockwise, you start to see more platforms, and less polls to jump on. Mostly it was all about ballence.

The baseball field is very, very far down from below and I see kids down there training - or getting ready to play.

Meanwhile dad is navigating the obstacle course.


Now I'm in another room, it's very tall, and it's almost like a cave, but it's well light. It reminds me of Tomb Raider Underworld a bit, 'cause there are big white spiders in it - and they're huge!I'm at the top of this cave-like room and there is a gold-ish double doors at the bottom, I don't know how, but some way I make it down there.

And when I go through,  I'm in a hallway and I don't know who I'm with or where I am, but I tell my self that I am dreaming, and the whole room goes white, and I wake up. grr

More dreams from after I fall asleep:

I remember being in a library-ish place, and there where bottles and stuff in cubbyholes all over the place. I was with The Doctor/David Tennant! I have to go into this one room with a nun in it.
I wonder if it's one of the cat-nuns:
  

The Doctor had told me to ask her for something - which I've forgotten what it was - and before I was able to ask, she asked me a question of her own, I had replied "no ma'am" to her question, but the Doctor was sorta scolded me and said "don't call her ma'am", then he gave me her proper title. (I forget what it was) 


Now I'm in a car, and I think my Grandmother is driving. We're going through a drive through, and she ordered something for both of us - no clue what it was. 

Now I remember being outside of grandmaw's house and dad n' mom were working in her garden in the back yard. I had come across a snake while walking out there and I backed away from it as slowly as I could and once I was far enough away, I started running. It follows! I yell for dad to come and kill it, and he runs after with a shovel while I run away scared to death. I'm still trying to catch my breath when all of a sudden a hundred or so more snakes come from the far left corner of the yard. We all run in to her house, but Kristi (my dog) is still out in the middle of the yard! I wake up before she gets eaten.

----------


## TopazMyst

05.03.2009Cullen/Shanice's House (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I kind of remember being in this big house, and I was hanging out with friends, not sure who they were though. One of them I think was Shanice. Anyway, it was a really nice home; big, and open and it had a fire going in the living room. I and my friends were sitting on big white couch and some one came in every other min being a real pain in the neck spying on us. (Maybe a parent or something. lol) 

I remember going through a few of the rooms in this house at one point, and I stumble into lab where Carlisle Cullen was working.


I don't remember anything else...

I was under the impression that it was Shanice's house the whole time I was there, but may it was the Cullen's house...? No clue. 05.03.2009Fire Fight (Fragments) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember being in are bath room and the door was open.I cloud see my grandmother was in my room, which is across from it. I remember she was just staring at me. It was getting on my nerves.

Now I'm in the kitchen at my house. Knowing something's wrong, I grab a fire extinguisher and run out side. When I get there the sun had just set, and I could see the fire out behind dad's shed. I see the fire making it's way up to the fence and mom yells that the fire men are on there way. 

Now I have a wet cloth I'm hitting the flames with it.

Just remember fragments really.

----------


## TopazMyst

06.03.2009Haunted House (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Haunted House:

I can't remember this very well, but I sure know what caused this dream. A friend of mine got me to play some Haunted House game online, I knew I was bound to dream about it sooner or later. lol

Basically I was in this huge, open, nice house. And it was in the middle of the day. And my wife had died recently. (Note: That I'm only 15 & not married.)

I walk in the house and on the hallway table is a note, I can't remember what it said. But at one point the note said "I'm coming for you." There was this purple liquid. It was very thin when it rolled off the note and trickled onto the table. And when I looked down there were splotches of it on the floor.

The table was round and made of very pretty stained wood, and there where four archways all around me: One leading to the outside door, (where I came in from) the right one leading into the living room, the left one into the kitchen and the one ahead of me lead down a hallway with doors on both sides leading to several rooms. I go only a few feet down the hallway, and see the door to my right is open, I walk though it and it takes me into a bath room. It was a bit steamy in there - like someone had just gotten a shower - and there was another note taped on the mirror. It had the same liquid on it, but this time I think it was blue. I pulled it off, and it said something that concerned me - but I wasn't scared. I left it on the counter and walked back out.

As I come back to the table in the first hallway, I look at the note again, and the writing on it had changed. (Psst, the lady who is my dead wife is writting the notes. I dunno how I know, but I do.)Now I remember walking in the house again the next day, and the liquid was just now drying. It was getting dark and I remember a fragment of my running down a hall screaming for my life.


Now I feel like I'm at the grave yard where my Great Grandmother was recently burried because I remember walking down this gravel road and it was windy, like the day of her funeral.

I'm  outside of the same house, and I'm with all of my great aunts. (My great grandmothers daughters) And it feels like we are at the funeral again. We're all walking slowly toward the house and I remember a hige fountan in the driveway outside of the front door of the house.

I remember nothing else...06.03.2009Secret Agent Dogs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start out standing outside looking at the family next door to my house. And instead of a big cattle fence between us like in real life, there was a chain link fence. I didn't really look at the house, but I saw that our dogs where over there. 

I find my self outside of their house on my belly crawling around. And I know my mom and brother are inside talking to them. The house is not like it is in real life; it a brilliant white, and it's huge. It has a beautiful garden, and the grass is really green! (It hardly ever rains here, so grass is never green.)
I don't know how but for a minuet it's like I see things from the dogs point of view inside the big white house. I think the family was eating in the dining room and the dogs were watching. Anyway, I'm crawling around outside and mom and and my brother come running out. And they are wearing kinda like crocodile hunter uniforms. lol 

We all start running back to our own house when Jeff comes running after us and stops us. He asked us what we where doing there, but I don't remember mom's reply. I was worried he'd see what we where wearing for some reason and I looked of at my brother and he has a blue shirt on! I grab it to make sure it's real, and give him a puzzled look. But then our dogs came running out of their house and Jeff started to get mad.


Now I find my self out side, and I think dad and mom were with me. Dad is apologizing for the way we acted. We are standing in theire driveway and Jeff was listening to dad.

Suddenly Jeff starts talking about how he got a flat on his van that day, and he had to stop at a zoo to fix it.

Odd...

----------


## TopazMyst

09.03.2009Crazy Family Reunion (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wake up in my room, (Hehe, false awakening) and start to watch a movie in my room. The movie seemed a lot like Tomb Raider; it had cat mummies in it. While I was watching I looked over my shoulder and saw two manikins looking at me. (This was all in the dark, only the glow of the TV was there) One was bent over and the other was up right. The bent over one was looking right at me. It creep me out a little bit. But not much for some odd reason. Then some random guy came in my room and started taking stuff -he was robbing me! I got a bit scared, and turned a little lamp on. I look on top of the cabinet in front of me, there's an old , battered cardboard display that says "Tessa's YT vids" on it.

Now I remember being in a car with a lot of my mom's sisters while grandmaw is driving. It was really cramped in there and I was getting annoyed from having my personal space bubble popped. I then notice that a few of my aunts from my dad's side are there too and groan. We were driving down the road and and my grandmother live on and arrive at the house next door to me. One aunts walk out of the house- my aunt Becky - and she some how manages to squeese into the vehicle too. 

Now I'm back at my house after dark and most of the family is there. I see my aunts - including Becky hanging on each other laughing and having a good time. I head to the back door, passing by my uncles who are drunk and playing poker. I try to open the door but I'm locked in. I start to walk back to the living room, where my uncle Barry's daughter is. (In real life he only has a son) I have to ask some one on my way to the living room what her name is. (I forget what it was already) I pass my little cousin Harrison who's walking into my mom and dad's room I tell him to tell his sister Brandie hi for me. I walk to Bary's daughter and hug her tell her long time no see. And she hugs me back and starts crying and talks about some accident Bary had a while back. While we are hugging, I scan the room, looking for him, but I don't see him.  And after she lets me go I try to say that I'm sorry he's not feeling good, but it comes out broken and horse. And I started whimpering to my self, and closed my eyes. And at one point I softly said "no." And it made this huge echo. I realized I was dreaming. But I didn't want to open my eyes, thinking I would wake up. And then my whole chest started to trimmer, and I tried to stay in the dream, but my upper lip went numb, and I woke up.

----------


## TopazMyst

09.03.2009
Parrots (Non-lucid)




NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
 
I started out sitting in some tall green grass, in the shade of a lot of pretty trees. And there were hundreds of parrots all around. I was eating some cashews and they wanted them, so I tossed most of them to the parrots.


Now I'm in some vehicle and dad's driving ...really fast. And there are thousands of parrots on the ground all around us. And he heads down the gravel road at top speed, crushing birds as he goes. They splatted all over the place and had green slime for blood. O.o

Now we are going down another gravel road, with brand new wooden privacy fences around the yards.  As we're speeding down the small road there is a red truck backing out and I had to grab the wheel and save dad from hitting it. Then we were about to hit a fence so I swerved back onto the road.

Once we stop I find my self at grandmaw's house. (Not really her house, looks nothing like it) We are walking in and there are these card bored boxes in one of the first rooms. So I go to one and start trying to jump over it. It's really big and not normal for me to be able to jump over it, but I do. lol 

Now we are walking into her kitchen and grandmaw was there. I said hi and she started talking about how she had got two tacos from mom last night and how she was reheating the other one to eat today. I noticed she acted a bit odd, but I couldn't place what it was. I walked back out with dad and it had just clicked; she acted like my great grandmother before she died... And dad mentioned that she was acting like my great grandmother as we left her house - which only worried me more.

----------


## TopazMyst

10.03.2009The Not So Uncharted Island (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
 
I start out on a beach with a heavily wooded forest on a lot of it. And I'm at the edge of the woods, using a laptop on a wooden crate overlooking the beach. I was looking for a vid on YT and I turned around to see dad coming in on a boat and ran out to greet him. I told him there was a vid I wanted him to see so I drug him over there and hit play. After he was at the PC I hit play on some Tomb Raider vid. But lost interest and walked into this big house that was behind us. Most of it was hidden in the woods, but the entry was visible from where we had been standing. I ran into the house, past the sound system, and into the kitchen. And as I ran into the kitchen I bumped into Hilary Clinton! (*face-palm*)  I asked her what the heck she was doing there - but now I forget her reply. Though I cloud see she was making breakfast. I then saw Toby at the table to the right, and he was eating cereal I think.

I went back out to where this odd sound system was and sat there while I waited for dad to get done watching the vid. The sound system was odd, it had a piano key bored on it... but it also had a PC key bored on it. After dad was done I walked out the door, and asked him what he thought. He told me he didn't understand it very well, and he seemed a bit detached from everything.

I went back into the kitchen and Toby was alone. Hilary's phone was sitting on a table in the hall next to me and it started to ring. We did touch it, and let it go to voice mail though. Then this little bar popped out of her phone and scanned the room with a green ray of light.

 I went over into the living room and next to the back door and there was another phone just like Hilary's on a shelf. I got it to do the same as the last phone and hid while it scanned the room. But now my dream is a bit odd 'cause my dad walked in at one point, and the phone I was hiding from was now turned into a camera mounted on the wall. And I was in bed.

I closed my eyes for a min, and was about to open them to look at the camera, but I thought this is too crazy to be real, and went lucid. I opened my eyes and I was in my room at night. I could tell that the Camera was still there. And something was on the bed next to me, but I couldn't make out what it was. I started to try and get up, and I got about an inch before my vision started to blur a bit, and I could only feel my body getting up, but had no control anymore. I shook my head trying to get it back, but then my real hearing came back and my whole body kind of softly trimmers,(Not as bad as last night) and I was awake in my room... for real. *Thanks LaraisLegend for the apple juice idea, I think it's really helping.
*

----------


## TopazMyst

11.03.2009School arrest (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
 
I think I was at Shanice's school and we were sitting with her friends. At one point someone drove by in their truck and threw something into the class window, breaking it. Then they drove off. Now I think I'm the person who did it,and I drive out to this cliff and the police are right behind me. I roll down my window to talk to 'em.. or the person who I think I am does. It al goes into third person. The guy drives off of the cliff a bit, and gets stuck in the trees. And the police have to pull him out. Don't remember anymore.*Fragments: 

I had a dream about my fave TV show.
And I think my grandmother kidnapped me.*

----------


## TopazMyst

13.03.2009To grandmothers house we go (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I and mom pulled up to my grandmothers house and we walk inside, and see her listening in on a bug which is planted in my aunts house. She's trying to hear one of my aunt's secret resapies. (lol!) I get mad and say "so it's okay for you to do it, but not us." And mom held me back, and sent me outside. As I walked out, I remember seeing all of my aunt's and uncles cars in her driveway, like it was a holiday. So I dart to the back gate and head for the van that we came in. It was dad's van.When I got out there, I hid behind it hopping they wouldn't see me. But the kids find me and tell everyone I'm there. Then I get upset yelling at them not to touch me. The whole right side of my back is hurting, and very sore. (Which it is in real life, but not so bad) I run away from 'em, but I can't remember anymore.13.03.2009Haruhi's web site (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember being at Shanice's house and I went to use her PC and went to Haruhi's web page with it. The logo she made in the show was on there and looked really nice.

Skip:

Now I remember sitting at the curb of Shanice's house with her. I don't really remember much from this dream. Only that we were talking, but I don't remember what about. I was really happy being there...

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/14/09:*


Okay, my dreams were very vivid last night, and there going to be hard to put together.... Sorry if it's hard to understand.  :Oops: 


Dreams:

I remember this very vivid world, very odd. It was snowing a lot of the time. And I remember it all from a TV point of view. (Most of it anyway)
I saw dad in a snow wood, and a cliff. And he had a bow and arrow. 
He was using it to shoot men on the other side of the the huge drop off... it was like a mile down in that thing.

Also at one point, I remember some sort of machine, that was mostly made of stone. But it had a blue liquid going through the tubes. Looks a lot like the snowy levels of TR:U, and the one scene in the Tomb Raider movie, at the first alignment.

I also remember dad finding cigarettes in my closet. They were really my brothers, but I covered up for him, and got in huge trouble...

Here's the dream I remember best:

I was talking to Shanice on MSN, and she was about to get her net cut off. 
As I was saying my long good byes... I'm suddenly standing in front of her, and I can see the sun setting. (I feel like I'm standing on top of the world)
She starts to back away, and says she's leaving now. I stop here before she disappears, and ask her if she can see the sun rising where she is. She says Yes, and, then good bye.... She hangs her head and walks off......
Dream end.


I don't really have much emotion in my dreams most of the time, but I had a lot right then...

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/15/09:*

Bit hard to remember, though it was very vivid at the time. lol

I was in a house, and it's layout was a lot like my grand dads in Mississippi, not quite the same though.

I was with Shanice, and we were running around the place, but I forget what all happened. I ran into a few people, who I think were family, but I wasn't really paying attention to that. hehe I was busy hanging out with Shanice, and getting in to what ever trouble we could find. lol (Not really trouble. lol)

I also remember getting a PM from Lilhanhan. (An online friend) And she was going on about a new boyfriend.  ::lol::  ::shock::  lol!

I'll write more if I remember any better. hehe Kind of surprised I had a dream; I went to bed at 1:00am, and woke up at 6:00am. hehe

Edit: I remember some sort of where house that I and Shanice ran into. But I don't know what happened, or why we were in there.

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/17/09:*

Okey dokey, this dream is huge, and it's hard to remember which parts go where.

Dream1:
I remember the power going out on are house, and my room was the first to regain it.

I walked into my room, and looked at the birds, and the doves were gone, and one of the parakeets was dead. I don't know why, but I let one of my birds go.

I remember nothing more.

Dream2:
I think I start out walking into a flower market, and I see some pretty flowers with a t.A.T.u. logo on it. I wanted to get them, but changed my mind and put it back down. I started to walk back out, and as I did, Toby (My brother) said "so you do like t.A.T.u." And I told him I didn't, and that there was no such thing as t.A.T.u. hehe And he stopped nagging me about it. 

Dream skips:

Now I'm in a big building, and it's roof is covered in glass. It's very open, like a mall. And I'm on the top floor, (About 3 stories I think) with some one, and we are walking over a little bridge. We get about halfway over, and the person I'm with is suddenly chained up and hanging off the side. And the person who did it is about to attack me. I'm not sure how I did it, but I think I rolled the other end of the chain around him, and threw him over the other side. As I did this, it pulled the person I was with up, and the bad dude unrolled from it and dropped the rest of the way. Killing him on impact.

Skipping again:

Now I'm in some room, and it's got a window on one end. Mom goes up to it, and pays for tickets. And then she walks out a door, and I fallow her and dad. In front of us is a line for a roller coaster, and I don't remember riding it, very well. It's all a bit fuzzy. I walk back into the room, and see mum and dad holding babies along with one other guy holding one. I have no clue as to why.

Dream skips:

Now I'm with one man, and a girl who I think is Shanice. Not sure. 
We are outside in a parking lot, and there is another parking lot to our left.
The other lot has a big wall around it, and in front of it there is a little opening. We go around and look at the lot, we need to get to the other side, but there is some kind of acid all over it. And the door is on the other side.
As we start to wonder if we'll ever get in, it starts to rain, but only the right half of the lot is safe. So we go back to the lot we were in before, and try to find a way over the wall. When some one pulled up with a truck and backed it up to the wall. The man with us jumped in first, then the girl I was with, and then me. This huge man comes out of the door, and tells us in a deep voice, not to worry, he'll kill the man we're with first. I don't know how, but I jumped on top of the wall. And I reached down for the girl and tried to save her. I don't know if I did or not. 

Dream skips:

Now I'm in a room, and it has bunk beds in it. This person leads me to and editing room, and tells me that so and so was the voice of the dog. I guess we're talking about a dog movie. Then Shanice walks in and says she likes the other voice actor better. I don't remember anymore.

----------


## The Cusp

You might want to use a darker color for your regular dreams.  THat light blue is a little hard on the eyes against a white background.

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, thanks. *Goes to change colors* :smiley:  :wink2: 

Edit:

There we go, green look okay? lol

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/18/09:*

Awesome dreams last night. I was on the edge of lucidity the whole time. I may have been going in and out of a lucid state.  

I really want to start with my best one, but I'll start in order I had them.
Okay my first one is hard to remember compared to the others....

MSN:

I was in an odd room, kind of like an attic. And I was on the PC waiting for Shanice to come online. I was talking to mom, explaining different PC and MSN questions she asked me. I started to talk to Shanice after she came on, but I'm not sure what we talked about. There where some odd buttons on MSN, and I was sure on how to use 'em. I think Shanice met me face to face at one point, but it's all very fuzzy.

Skip:

Now I'm outside, not sure where. Maybe outside of my house. I'm with a few guys, and they want to play a trick on some one. And I wind up helping them out.Two of 'em lay on a mat, and one poors water all over 'em. And then he drags them off and up to a little building. Then they come back around and tell me to get on. I start to get on, and dad comes out and freaks out 'cause I'm laying there. He thinks I'm dieing of hunger or something....

Dream ends.

False awakening, and the flood:

I'm standing in an old time-y wagon, like in the little house on the prairie books. I look out and there's a film crew, and a ramp leading down. There's a dog on that ramp that's going up and down it on it's owners commands. It's all very green there. I see a lot of ponds out in the hilly field. I watch the man order the dog around for a while, but then I'm a dog, (I think) and I'm on the run with lots of other animals. They say it's going to flood. I don't want to go, so they're dragging me along. I finally break free, and start running back. I fall into one pond, and lose my glasses. (Dog with glasses?)
Then a narrator is going on about how I only brought my "dry glasses," and I was not prepared for the water.

Then I wake up. (It's daylight) When I do, I see Brandi asleep on my bed. (I had a sleepover with her a few days ago) But her eyes open and she looking up at me. (I'd be upside down from her point of view)
So I started to tell her about my dream, and about how I almost went lucid. (Hello, I'm still dreaming! *Epic face-palm*) She says she's tired, so she closes her eyes. And I sit there and watch her. She opens her eyes, and gives me an odd look. She's like "Don't you have something better to do?"
And I shrug. Then after a min I wake up for real. That was all _very_ real to me, I was almost lucid....

Spider Man, and the flying me:

I'm with a friend, and he opens the door to a tall two story open building.
There's this creepy man in there, and he tells us to fallow him.He leads us to the left and up the stairs. and there's a table up there, he starts making masks it looks like. And when he's half way through, he held it up and it look like a mounting plate or what ever, and it had my name on it. He killed my friend I think, and he came after me, but I jumped through the window on the far end of the room. I wound up hovering over the room we came in 
at -- the main plaza so-to-speak. (Not huge, but tall) There was a stain glass window above the door we first came through, so I fly through it.
This way of flying is new from my old way of swimming. I'm not kicking my legs or anything, I look like superman or something. 

I am now flying up and out over looking the city, and going over huge sky scrapers. But the bits of the stain glass window are after me, and fallowing me like a heat seeking missal. I lose them for a little while. But then my dream seems to turn into a movie for a min. So I'm watching a short time line of a year or so of my life. All from my point of view though, kind of odd. There may have been a narrator again.  Once I'm in an office building, and the stain glass finds me, and I jump out the window and take off. And a few other things happen, but I forget where I was, when the window found me. By the end of all of that, the window and morphed into a big blue hunk. And it was sleek and I was out of 'Movie mode.' 

I out ran it again, but not well enough, I knew it would find me soon. As I was hovering 30 stories up, I look down and see spider man. He's saving people from a truck a giant threw. I start to fall, and I can't fly anymore. I can a little bit, but not enough to stay up. I hit the ground, and hop back up.
I now skip to flying back to the building I was first in. I fly in, and the man that tried to kill me sees me. I fly into the second story window that's still broken, and into the top room. I know the man will get up here soon, so I'm walking out of the room and to the stairs. 

Right then I know I'm dreaming. (I think I was trying to go lucid the whole dream, very odd.)
I'm stunned, because I'm in the daylight. I look at my hands, and they seem very real, there not messed up like I thought they would be. I look up, and see the yellow walls, and the white trim, it's all so real. It started to go fuzzy, but I saved it from waking me up. I try to move my arms, and did okay. Then I start to try and breath, and it was very cool. I'm not in control of it. I was just thinking about my breath for a while there. Not worried about any man that may be down stairs. Then my breathing got a bit odd, I started to think about my sleeping self too much I guess, and then I wind up in my room. I open my eyes, and it's dark. But I can tell I'm still dreaming. I couldn't do an RC, but I still had no control of my breath. Another false awakening. I start to get up, but finally wake up for real.

After I go back to sleep, I'm flying in the same city, but at night now. I go out to a big lake, and to a sunken ship in the middle of it. I'm looking for Spiderman. He's standing on one side of the ship, looking into the night. Now it's a bit like I'm watching a movie for a second. Spiderman goes up to me, or I go up to me, and say hi. The jerk tries to touch my chest, so I grab his arm and pin him on the ground. 

Skip:

Now I'm spiderman, or have his powers. And I grab the girl, who was once me, and jump off with her. Avoiding being crushed by this huge giant. I swing on over to the right of the buildings, and everything becomes pitch black. And I feel my self swinging back to the giant. And he grabs me, and I feel like my dad is tickling me, and wake up. But dad isn't there, no one is. And I come in here to write my dream down.
I would call that last part a nightmare, but after I woke up I thought it was cool. lol

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/19/09:*

Batrop shrunk:

This one kind of hard to remember. I kept waking up last night, and didn't dream till later this morning.

I remember being in some Texas restaurant in Bastrop. (Bastrop is like my home town, or my home town is in Bastrop county anyway)

I was in on the porch of that place, and mom or dad comes running up saying that the county line has shrunk. That Batsrop isn't as big as before. Odd.

The S.S. Tae Kwon-do:

I don't know why, but I was on a huge, silver, ship. I was given a really long net from mom. And she told me to go to the edge, and scoop up all of the trash on the side of the ship in the water. The ship was moving very fast, and the wind almost knocked I and my brother off.

Dream skips:

Now I'm in a building, that looks a lot like the ballet studio from Twilight.
Mom takes me in, and there's a whole Tae Kwon-Do class there. One person hands me a green belt, than another takes it away, then some on hands me a red belt I think, than some one takes that away and gives me a white one. I was a bit confused because I wasn't a white belt, I told them that but they said I have to start over. I don't really remember starting class, I only remember rushing home to tell Shanice that I was in Tae Kwon-Do again. I remember waiting for her to come on. I remember her acting weird, and she wouldn't talk to me. It was a bit odd, she kept signing on and off. So I just waited 'till she would talk to me. I think she was having trouble with her PC -- no clue.

Doctor. Who sees double: 

The first thing I remember, is this big room that's got the same color scheme as the Tardis. The walls looked almost just like that of which are in the Tardis. There was a big dome in the middle of the room, and it had an open side on it, but it wasn't very big. And the dome was turning around -- clock wise I think. I was with a man, but I'm not sure if it was the Doctor or not. He walked into the dome, and when the door came back around to face me, he was gone. I waited a few mins, then went to look, when I was about to walk into the dome, he reappeared. It was like there was an invisible wall in the dome. He told me to come with him, and by that time I knew he was the doctor.

When we went through the invisible wall we came out on a dust cover earth. There was nothing around for miles and miles. And you could see for miles and miles. There was this gate and wall thought.  He took me to it, and it opened, and reveled a small city. He was going on about how this is when the earth was first created. I'm all alone now, and I see a man that looks a lot like Doctor. Who. I'm gonna stop here 'cause not only is my dream almost over, but it's too... erm... personal.

----------


## TopazMyst

I'm in a rush today, so I may have to cut short on this one. 

3/20/09:

Kidnapped:
Not sure why, but I'm in a hospital. I don't wanna be. So when they put me in a room, I lock the door, and open the cabinet above the bed.
I clear out all of the medical stuff in it, and there's a vent in the back of it.
Now I find my self on the roof of the hospital, and there are helicopters all around, and it's night time. I don't know how, but I guess they catch me, and I'm in my closet.  I'm not sure what happens, but I think this lady takes me, and I'm in my grandmothers house. But I just want to go home, so I try to get away. And at one point she puts me in a box. It's all too hard to remember.

England:
It's morning time, and I'm worried about Shanice, so I call her. It's a very odd phone call; first her friends pass the phone around to each other, and I hear her mum in the back ground saying "stop it." Then I get Shanice. She says  something like "I'm in the car, and I'll be home soon." Her voice was very soft, and hard to hear. Which just made me worry more. (Not sure why I was in the first place)
I hang up the phone, but I can still hear them. Now I can see in the car, I feel like I'm in the car, or like a camera in it. I was in a daze the whole time. I could see the roads they where on very clearly. And I could see Shanice, and Elodie, and I couldn't see Beth very well. And I saw that back of Shanice's mums head. 

Suddenly I'm drifting away, down the highway, and into the woods to an old road that had a river going past it in several places.
It was very green there, and I and mom were walking down the road.She sees a house up ahead, and starts running to it shouting "we're here!" We go inside, and there are lots of people I don't know. I was under the impression Shanice would be there any min. 
Mom was helping them clean the dishes, and I was sitting at the door of this very country/Texas style home. Every time some one came in the door I'd jump to my feet and startle the poor strangers. A pair of scissors got stuck in the garbage disposal. And now mom and I are walking out the door to go get a spare part for it. 

Suddenly I'm in my drive way, and I'm putting a bag of dirt in the back of the car. I have the radio up really loud, and look up, and my little brother is in the passenger seat messing with it. I tell him to stop, and go to turn it back up, but he messed with the nobs, so they wouldn't work. After a few mins I got him out, and the radio working. I started to pull out of the drive, but then this old lady comes up and tells me to stop. She wants me to pick something up for her, but I'm not sure what. And mom comes and walks her back to the house. I pull out of the drive, and go left. 

Skip:

Now I cut to watching Lucy and Fred in this old car go up are road, (to the right) and Fred has to get out and push the car up this huge hill. 
Dream end.

----------


## TopazMyst

Regular dreams are Green, lucid ones are Bright blue, and nightmares are red.

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/21/09:*

I've had a lot on my mind, so it's a bit hard to remember this dream. Hehe

And I waited till the afternoon to write it down... Which mean I've forgotten most of it. 
I remember running around in this dim lighted train-ish station. I was chasing my dog at one point, and was with Shanice at another.

And I remember being in are driveway, and mom being mad because some one would let her go to grandmothers house. Like it was restricted by police.

I can't really remember anymore....

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/22/09:*
I was talking to Shanice on MSN, and ran into Rachie. 

*3/23/09:*
I'm running into an old building with Darth Vader, and he has an odd laser instead of a light saber.  

Skip:

Now I'm in a room, and I have Darth's laser. It's odd, you hold down one button, and the laser comes on but it's harmless. Is you then hold down the other button, it becomes deadly. Anyway, there is a dome-ish circle room, in the middle of the room I'm in. There are holes in it, and a cover on the room has holes that match the ones (More like doorless entry ways) on the main part of it. And it's turning around, so that the holes are exposed for a short time only. Anyway, I time it right, and walk in, and there was someone in there waiting for me. I forget what happens, but I know she helps me take over the "clone army" that Darth Vader had taken previously.

I don't remember much more. I'll right down the rest when I get a chance... I have to go.

----------


## TopazMyst

3/24/09:

Shanice's House:

It's daylight, and I walk up to the door of Shanice's home and knock. When it opens, I see her there with a blank expression on her face. I walk up to her, and she gives me a huge bear hug and tells me to come in. Her home is open and small. There's a kitchen to my left (when I walk in) and an open living room to my left and in front of me. Up ahead in the back of the home is a small hallway which leads to two separate rooms. She walks over to the PC -- which is in the back right of the room -- almost in the corner, and pauses a game. (Tomb Raider I think) We start talking, and my little brother runs into the room and mom comes in the door behind him. He runs into the back room and sits on the bed in there. 

Her mom walks in on us, and my mom and brother leave. The whole mood of the room went from cheery to uncomfortable and awkward, but I stayed. Shanice went over to the PC and showed her mum it wasn't connected to the net, and I watched with curiosity. I did say hi to her mum, but I don't remember what we all said. (I should note that I was kind of lucid in the whole dream, but not enough to call it lucid...) Shanice said that it was getting late and that I should be off. She was acting a bit odd and I didn't like it at all, so it took a lot for me to walk out of that house. I walked out, and started to storm down the road... but I didn't get far; I found my self running back to that little home. I walked in with the excuses that I left my shoes. I didn't see them for a while, but I looked around -- I don't know why I didn't see 'em when I walked in...
I saw them both to my right in the living room... Shanice was hunched over and on her knees, and her mom was standing over her. I was livid... I don't know why the hell I ran out, but I did. If it wasn't a dream I wouldn't of run out...

Dream skips:

Now I find my self on a side walk behind Shanice and my mom and brother are behind me. I'm drinking some kind of coffee drink, and it was nasty. I took another sip of it, and said to Shanice: "Now I see why you hate coffee." We walk up to a huge wall, and sit on a bench under a statue that is mounted above us. It's a lady with a dress on, posing awkwardly.  Now I find my self in a mall watching two people play and arcade game. It was a very odd danceing game, and it was kind of tilted to one side; so it was hard to stay on.

Skip:

Now I'm walking back to Shanice's home. I walk in and it's not the same as before; it's a lot nicer, and cleaner. I can't remember very well, but I think Shanice started to cry, and she ran out. Now I'm running after her down the road... but this is the road I live on. I don't know why, but I couldn't make my self go to the left and in the grass, when a truck was coming. So I jumped inhumanly high, over to the other side. And landed in my grandmothers yard. Right then I knew I was dreaming, but had little control. I looked down at my hands, and everything was  a blur and it was dark. I tried to look for Shanice, and I think I saw her, but I woke up. Now... Now I know that I didn't really wake up, it was a false awakening, but I thought I had woken up for real. 

I had another dream where I was Lara Croft... or with her but I can't remember it very well.....

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I know I haven't been on lately; time just got away from me for a while. Plus that last dream shook me up a bit...

Anyway my dreams:

*3/26/09:*
I remember being in a car, and some one putting a tear gas grenade or something in the car with me. And then jumping in trying to grab me, but I got out before they could.
Seeing how it was 3 days ago, I can't remember any more. hehe

*3/27/09:*
I can't remember it.... I did, but forgot it.

*3/28/09:*
Okay, I remember dad had my iPod and he had a lot of texts on it that he didn't know how to reply to. (My iPod is the new classic, not an iPhone) And for some reason he had taken my iPod away, and used it for him self. And he told me to reply to the texts only, and not to talk to any of my friends. I thought it was stupid and sent a text to Shanice as soon as he turned his back. After a while I did reply to some of the texts -- not sure what they meant or said. 

Dream skips:

I remember being with Brandi at one point, but I forget what we did or what happened.
Anyhoo, I remember being outside next to the road, laying in the bar ditch. And the grass was really tall, and looked a bit like the meadow scene in Twilight. lol I remember I was watching something next door, and mom was over there, but I'm not sure of what happened. All I remember is Ronny coming by with the lawn mower and asking me if I wanted the grass mowed down where I was laying, I told him no. Now I remember going into my house and walking into mom and dads room to get some towels. And I didn't know it, but I had woken up dad, and he scared me when he asked me what I was doin'. I told him I was getting a shower. I walk into my room, and see that my dog (Kristy) got sick. I didn't want to clean it up, 'cause I was getting really sick at my stomach. Some one came in, and poured water on on it, and Kristy came in and ate it.

I remember nothing more.....  ::shock::

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/29/09:*
I know a lot of my dream was spent on MSN talking to Shanice. But I don't remember what was said. 

I remember hiding behind a crate so a guy with a machine gun wouldn't shoot me. (Too much Resident Evil 5 for me huh? ::lol:: )

I also remember being in a big stadium, and in the middle of it there was a huge slope that I kept sliding down. And at the end of it, there was this painting on the wall. I forget what it was of, but it had Taylor Lautner's name on it. So I thought he painted it... but when I looked at it again, it had some different, random name on it.

I woke up early, and I can't really remember any more; so, the end. hehe

----------


## TopazMyst

Well, I did remember my dream pretty well this morning. And I'm starting to remember bits of it again. But anyway, after the dentist gassed me, my mind went blank for a little while. ::lol:: 

Hmm it just now came back to me. lol

*3/30/09:*

I remember talking to Shanice, but I don't know if it was in person, on the phone, or on MSN. I remember her asking me if I was going to wear a t.A.T.u. shirt. I told her yes, and that I'd meet her there. Now I'm outside of my church, and walking up to meet Shanice. I have no clue what we're doing there. Now I find my self being thrown in a big green box with Shanice. (Not very big, only enough room for one person and a half. lol) I don't really remember much more, only that my shirt had a little button like nob on it which changed the t.A.T.u. picy to one of Lara Croft. 
Oh, and Shanice was taller in this dream. Most of the time she's shorter than I think she would be...

I also had this really crazy insane dream, where I was flying on top of tumbleweed.  ::shock::  It also involved outer space, but I can't remember it very well any more. Also, I think Shanice was in that one too.

----------


## TopazMyst

*3/31/09:*

I'm in a shed out back, I think on are property. And I was messing with a piano out there. I remember one of the keys being cut into 4 pieces at one point. Odd. I don't remember any of this very well. I know I walked outside, and there were some people on a roof with a plane, about to take off. 

Dream skips:

And now I'm on my forum, and I accidentally used Spong's real name on a thread instead of his nick name. Then Shanice used it, and then a few others fallowed are lead. So I went in and removed his name from everyone's posts, and replaced it with Spong. lol

Dream skips:

Now I find my self  on a pier of some sorts, by a lake. It was all very, very pretty. I remember meeting up with this dog, and fallowing him back to his owner. The whole dream was very vivid... but I forgot a lot on purpose. -_-

House on Fire:
I'm behind me house watching it take on a bright red glow. There are firemen behind my house, spraying water into the kitchen area of my house. Right where are dogs are. I stand stunned for a min, then run around acting as fast as I can, and grab some sort of foam spraying thing out front. I start spraying it into the house all over where the dogs would be, I stop for a second to look in, and some sort of lava stuff comes out toward me. I jump back a few feet and start to spray again. 

Dream skips:

I walk into what's left of my house, and look for Kristy first and foremost. They where in all in like... sectioned off pieces on a table. One of the fire men had saved 'em all. I went and grabbed Kristy, and was about to go look for my birds but my dream skips to being in my grandmothers house:

I'm walking into her kitchen, and see mom and Barry sitting at the table. Barry gets up to say hi to me, but I brush past him a few long strides and walk out the door. I don't know why, but I start crying on my way out, so I start running for the back gate leading into the woods. And mom catches me before I go in, asking if she can come along. I tell her no, or go away or something, and run away. Dream ends....

----------


## TopazMyst

*4/01/09:*

I don't really remember knocking on the door, but I remember walking into Shanice's house, and being greeted by her mother. Her mother said hello to me, and _acted_ like she was happy to see me. I knew she absolutely hated me being there, not sure why though. She was very stuck up, and fake to me. (Note, that I can not stand fake people.) I see Shanice to the right, and near the stairs, being very quiet. She wasn't acting like her normal self... She says hi and a few other things, but I can't remember what. She gets on the stairs and I fallow her up to her room, and set my bag down at the edge of the doorway. I vaguely remember us sitting on the bed and talking for a little while, then going down to a park... I think. When we get back, I remember running into her mum on the stairs, and her asking me for my email, I didn't want to give it to her, but I was nice and just did anyway.

Dream end.

Now on this dream I can only remember fragments. 

I remember racing a really fast car in a desert, and doing some pretty crazy stunts in that car. lol

I also remember being paranoid 'cause my brother and dad kept trying to trick me and mom... April fools no doubt...

But I can't remember very well. hehe

----------


## TopazMyst

I had a dream yesterday, but it's to complex for me to write down. hehe

Ahh, I knew I'd have a dream about tornadoes sooner or later. I used to not be able to get away from 'em. I'd have 'em every time I's have a dream, though they don't scare me now. 

*4/03/09:*

Tornado Ally:
Okay, I remember being in this big fort or something. It was almost like a tree house, but really really tall. I think my brother was with me, and some one else, but I'm not sure who. I had a sniper rifle, and I was taking out people on a ridge far away. After a while, I climb down, and I'm behind my house. I needed to charge my iPod or something, so I left it in an odd case at the end of the drive way. And I as I was walking inside, I saw some really, really dark clouds out north, towards town. Anyhoo, I walk inside, and mom's in the kitchen cooking. 

I'm about to go to my room, when some one knocks on the door, I open it and my (evil) grandmother is there. I stand in the doorway, and I think I ask her what she wants. I forget all the was said, but I remember blocking her so she couldn't get in, so she pushed past me and almost made me fall. She stayed at the kitchen table and talked to my mom, by that time I remember my iPod and I ran back out to get it, hopping she didn't run it over with her car. It was still safe, and one of are little dogs (Freckles) was sniffing it, so I picked him and the iPod up and went back inside. 

I went to my room to change into some blue jeans and forgot to shut the door; so as I had one leg in, my brother walked past my room. He has a stunned look on his face, and I do as well; so I change mine to and angry glare and he leaves -- but not with out laughing first. lol

Dream skips:

Now I'm in town, in our car, and I think Brandi is driving. Loverly. I'm in the back right seat, and there are twisters popping out from everywhere. We're driving on a road I've never been on, and it's open and flat. There are twisters behind us, and off to the side, but there not on the road -- on the other hand there is one on the road (or coming onto it) in front of us. I tell her to stay on the road, and to go as fast as she can. We go through the twister, and it starts to pick up are back side but before we know it we're down the road almost a mile from the ruddy thing! 

We're going so fast I didn't notice the huge slant up ahead. It was like a NASCAR track, but it was slanted more, and it was made out of earth and rock, and so on. Very hard to remember what it all looked like at this point, but I know there where twisters on it too. We hit the slant at top speed, and flipped upside down literally driving on the roof of the slanted earth. I know we made it home, but I don't remember anymore.

There is another dream, but it's hard to remember. It involves: Spiderman, Beatles... lots and lots of Beatles, and some odd electric machine. lol

----------


## TopazMyst

Night before last was a dream about yard work, so I didn't bother to write it down. *Grimace* 

*4/05/09:*
Last nights dream was about a water park, and it's a dream that I've had many times before. I'm at a water park with Brandi, and some times our little brothers. And we go on these insanely huge water slides. I forget what happened in the dream last night, I had a lot on my mind...

----------


## TopazMyst

The night before lasts dream was something about evacuating from a fire, but I only remember pictures. Never really saw the fire in that dream.

*4/07/09:*

I've been getting up early again, haven't been sleeping as much. I woke up early this morning, but fell back asleep, and had a lot of dreams in the few short hours that I slept. I don't remember them all, but I remember two, maybe three.

ER:
I remember working in an ER, and rushing into a room grabbing equipment, but I don't remember the patient. (lol I watched ER before falling asleep)

What happens on the Ice, stays on the Ice:
I think some one in the ER dream started talking about Ice Skating, and then I'm at an Ice ring. I think I was with Shanice, and Jake. (Jake is another online friend, who was talking about Ice Skating yesterday)
The setting and upper parts of the ring were dark, and built with a lot of wood -- not metal like ya think it would be.

I was hanging on the side of the ring, trying not to fall down. I remember almost falling, but Jake got to me before I hit. They said there was some kind of game going on, and I should join in. I looked at them both like they were crazy, but then some one came out with a bunch of segways on the Ice. (*Epic face-palm*) They gave everyone who couldn't skate one and I forget what "game" was going on. I went up to the announcer box, or what ever it's called -- close to it anyway, on the segway.

When I got up there, I saw a rope/line hooked to a plat form high above the skating ring, and then connected to the wall. My brother came out with a bike, and he started to get on that rope, and he was going to ride it up to the platform. I made him get off worried that he'd get killed. The added more ropes to it, and then made him go up anyway.

Skip:

Now I'm driving down a dark highway, may have been on a motorcycle. There was some monster/creature that ate people, and then the peoples faces, or heads would be attached to it's body. Very gross. Seemed like I was running from this thing for hours, and found my self on a space ship or something later on. But I woke up and jumped out of bed thinking I had slept in too late, but I was only asleep for a little over an hour...

----------


## TopazMyst

I had a dream the night before last, that I'm trying to forget... but failing...

And I remembered last nights dream, but after the dentist gassed me again today, I can't remember a bloody thing.  ::shock::

----------


## TopazMyst

*04/10/09:*

I'm out on the open seas on a ship in the arctic. Our ship comes up to a huge wall of ice, and one person starts telling to crew to jump into the huge crack at the base of the wall. I hesitate, seeing the odd, clear, color changing, plastic insulation on the walls of the crack. But before I know it, some one pushes me into the crack, and it takes two months to reach the bottom. (So they said anyway)

After I do I remember seeing a small community of people living in the caves under the ice wall -- no hope of ever getting out. I didn't like the idea of being tapped with everyone in one spot for the rest of my life, so I ran off looking for  a way out. At one point I came to a crack in the roof of the huge caves. I forget what I did to it, but I opened it up enough to climb up through. I made it on to our old ship and started hopping on ships, one over another, 'till I got to an open but hard to see cave. I was expecting a ship to be docked in that cave, but there was nothing, only a bridge of ice. I jumped on that bridge, staying in the middle. But it was melting fast -- shrinking.

I heard something, and immediately thought submarine. I was trying to get to a metal door on the other side of this bridge.  Then I hit the floor and laid on my belly, when the scope from the sub came up looking for me. I made it out, and all, but I forget how. Anyhoo, I'm back at the cave, and tell everyone that they're free now, but one guy (the leader of the group) doesn't want to go, he goes on about how much he loves the caves, so he stays.
Dream ends... kinda....

Now I'm at my house, out on the deck telling mom about a book I had been reading. I was telling her about a girl who was trapped in an under ground cave -- telling her all about the dream I had had just then. I remember having a piece of paper in my hands, and our dog (Jenny) wanted it. She chased me down the drive way, and tried to get it from me.
Now I remember a guy in a ice cream truck pulling into our drive, and mom getting some snow cone from him...

Dream ends.

Now I'm going to a laser tag place with Brandi and our brothers. I remember a Linkin park/t.A.T.u. remix playing, not much else, though the dream was very real at the time.... all of my dreams were realistic, and my house looked just the same as it does in real life...

----------


## apachama

Huh. You don't want to be stuck in one place forever - in a cave of ice. But there's a person who really does. Interesting. I wander why he does. Whether he really loves the caves, or just loves being the leader.

----------


## TopazMyst

I think he just liked the caves, he was a really shy old man. He was just really used to that way of life. *Shrugs*

----------


## TopazMyst

Lot of dreams last night. *yawns* I kept waking up at random times in the morning. Do that a lot when I'm excited -- but I'm not overly excited  -- just... well... guess I am... *Face-palm* Anyway, my dream would change every time I went back to sleep.

First dream I remember had to do with talking to Shanice on MSN, but I forget most of it. Only her wanting me to comment on her new vid.

Now I woke up around 3am, but went back to sleep, and I think this is the dream I had:

I had a dream that I was in a military bunker, with a few other people. I was throwing grenades, and threw a dummy and lost it. I was a bit upset that I lost my training dummy. Dunno why... I also remember thinking about Lara Croft in this dream; thinking about why she does what she does.

I wake up again, and go back to sleep, and then dream this:
I forget most of it, but I remember being lost out in the woods, trying to make my way home. But the sun started to set, and it was bright red when it did. I had to use the light from my iPod to get home -- which wasn't home, but my (evil) grandmothers house. Where I was greeted by Shawn. (Brandi's mum) Who was mad at me for being rude or something, I forget what. She told me I was just like my grandmother... I glared at her, and got mad at her... but I forget what else happened....

----------


## TopazMyst

I can't remember the night before lasts dream, (not very well anyway) and dad woke me up mad as hell this morning, all over something stupid. So I'm still trying to remember what it was....

----------


## TopazMyst

I'm sick today, and couldn't sleep very well last night, but I remember some of my dreams... bits of 'em anyway.

I remember being with dad, in his van I think, and we were going down a huge, long highway. He had his police scanner on him, and he was speeding down the highway. I heard my (Evil) grandmother on the other end of that thing, asking for my dad, but I could barely hear her. Dad was surprised he could even hear her. Dad stuck the scanner out the window so he could hear her better, and then shocked me by replying to her. I didn't know he could do that with it.

Skip:

Now I remember watching -- I think dad -- chase after some one, like a cop chase on foot. He finally got the man, and cuffed him, and I don't remember much more than that.

Now I remember sitting on a bed in an odd room that I had never been in before, with Brandi. (Odd I've had more dreams about her lately. She was here the other day... I think I've been dreaming about her, because I've been thinking about one of the conversations we had the day before yesterday. Kind of running it over in my head. I notice I dream about people when I do that....)
Anyhoo, we were playing cards, and she started to quiet down a bit after a min, and as I was looking at the cards, she asked me why I'm acting so odd. 
I don't remember my reply, or anymore of the dream for that fact. Oh, I do remember a Tomb Raider theme playing. (The AoD one)

Now I remember waking up, and walking over to the PC for a min, with a bag of jelly bellies or something, and then going back to my room, and falling asleep again... or just getting close to falling asleep... And then my dad coming in my room, asking where the mouse was, and then searching my covers for it, 'till he found it. I told him I must of thought that was the bag I had earlier. I remember nothing else.

----------


## TopazMyst

Planet of the not so dead:

Okay, I remember being outside of this huge house, at night. It had nothing but glass as it front wall. I remember that I had a huge dream about Tomb Raider and Lara Croft before this part, but I can't remember it well enough to put it on here. I think I was running from any army of Lara Crofts.... Don't ask....

Anyhoo, Doctor Who/David Tennant jumps in to save the day. lol I gets me out of there, and takes me to this planet that's not too far away from earth. It was dark on this planet, even though I could see the sun and the earth easily. I started to wonder how I saw breathing, but then I remembered when I saw the Tardis next to me. I remember talking to the Doctor, told him I was surprised that no one on earth had seen this little planet yet. He said he was too, seeing how it's the most obvious one. This planet had a lot of docks on it, like there was a lot of water on it.

I remember stepping over a gap between a building doorway, and a dock, trying not to fall in. I don't remember a whole lot more, but I do remember getting in a gun fight with a bunch of people on this planet, and I and the Doctor almost not escaping....

----------


## TopazMyst

Last nights dream was kind of boring......

I dreamed that I was right outside of my house with my brother. There was an odd SUV parked up front, and to the right of our yard. I and my little brother went up the drive way a little, and he got on top of dad's van so he could see better. He reached back over to grab my hands and pull me up from behind the van, so that who ever was in the SUV wouldn't see us. I should have known it was a dream right then in there; I and my brother never work that good together, and he would have never been able to hide for that long... he really sucks at hiding in real life.

Dream skips:

Now a football player is in the drive way talking to dad, and I and my brother are standing there trying to figure out who's under the helmet. He pulls it off, and dad says it's one of his old buddies... I forget his name... I think it was Josh. 

Skip:

Now he's in the house telling dad war stories, which includes flash backs... I remember seeing horses and and heavily wooded forests. And people fighting with weapons that looked as if they were from the confederate war.

Don't remember much more...

----------


## TopazMyst

So many dreams last night... I kept waking up in the middle of the night... 
My dreams have become very random, I don't dream about what I'm thinking about any more, just random things now. 

Dream 1:
I remember being at a fancy restaurant, (I think it was red lobster) with my dad, and he was fixing the ceiling there. I just watched mostly, can't remember a lot from that dream.

Dream 2:
I'm running around in this big house, and there was a person chasing me. At one point I got very sleep and started to fail at even walking. I was basically crawling away from this person. I remember going under a table and him going under it after me, but then I went out, and into a corner, and then my dream skips.

Now I was with Doctor Who, and a few other people, in a huge castle like room. And there was a lot of water all around, so he literally walked on the water, and went and did something. I don't remember much more...

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I forget almost everything, but I had a dream that was like Doctor Who, Tomb Raider, and James bond all put together. It was awesome, but I woke up by alarm today, and let everything slip away. I also just now remembered something to do with giving Shanice my password.

----------


## TopazMyst

Woke up an hour before my alarm went off today...


The dream I had was pretty long, but it's hard for me to remember. I'll start as close to the beginning as I can. 

I remember one part in which the man next door, was out side in a hot tub, or a little pool...

(Seeing how I can't remember) Big skip: 

I'm outside with mum and dad doing like yard work, but they were picking up a lot of the stuff that's normally in my room, off of the ground. I remember them offering to let me go early, so I could talk to Shanice... or something like that... I told them I could wait.

But after a few mins, I wanted to go inside and get something, and so I came in, and saw a window open on the PC, so I went to look at it. It was a vid that had loaded, and saw Shanice still online. It was in her window, and it was titled something like: "Leaving forever." It was a vid she made. I remember laying on the floor, and yelling at the ceiling that I hated everything... And as soon as signed on, she went off.. The vid then crashed, and wouldn't load. 

I wake up an hour early.... with a chipped tooth... I'm surprised I didn't swallow the little bitty piece...

----------


## TopazMyst

*Night before lasts dream:
*
*4/20/09:*
I remember someone was driving around Bastrop. (Kinda like our home town)
And at one point I wind up at my old house, and there is some sort of party going on in it. I think both, my family on my dad's side, and my mom's. (Why I don't mark it a nightmare now, I will never know) Hard to remember now, but I remember seeing a little cat in there, and it looked just like Amber. (Shanice's cat)

*Last nights dream:*

*4/21/09:*
Right, first thing I remember is I think... getting ready to go to the Church.
Mom said everyone was waiting on me to get ready outside. And what she meant by everybody, was the whole congregation pretty much. I remember running around the house trying to find some jeans, because I was in shorts, and I hadn't shaved in a while. Mom said she couldn't find any jeans, and that I'd have to wear what I had on. I wanted to die right then and there. lol

Dream skips:
I was in log Cabin, I think with a few of the people from Church. I went outside and suddenly I'm watching this man talk to me (or maybe some one else) from a TV like point of view. He was talking about filling this huge valley behind the house, with water. I wasn't sure why he wanted to do that, but before I knew it, my dream skipped again:

This is the awesome part, I'm on this huge space ship in outer space, (duhh) and I'm with David Tennant/The Doctor! I looked outside, and there was this huge missile coming right toward the ship! I remember The Doctor launching one from the ship to intercept the one coming at us. I watched it as it took off from our ship, and came back around and hit the other missile. The whole ship rocked because the impact was so close. 

Now I'm trying to remember what the huge object is outside -- may have been some kind of huge missile, but I'm not sure. Anyway I remember it was going to bump into our ship, so The Doctor suited up and went outside. He went in between our ship and the slow moving object. I'm surprised it didn't crush him, but he pushed it away as if he were underwater. I think it was ship floating around in space... 

Now my dream skips again:

Very odd, I go from being in space, to in my bathroom. Well, I and my brother's bathroom. I walk out, and there is a fridge in my way, keeping me from going into the living room! I hear mom and dad in there fighting so I open the door (Stupidly) thinking they wont see me. I remember hearing them saying something about stopping smoking... But that's about it, dream ends.

----------


## TopazMyst

*4/22/09:*

I start out at the Game Exchange, (A video game store here)  mom was asking them if they could repair my disk -- refinish it. They wouldn't do it, so mum got mad, and waited for 'em to leave, and she went in and did it her self. (Just like my mum... though I don't think she'd go that far) 

Skip:

Anyhoo, after that I remember her going through a drive through, with out a car. And some old lady came up to me and said something like "What a pretty little girl." *Shudder* And after mom got the food, we went home.

Skip:

Now I remember being in bed, with my iPod. (Which I was before falling asleep) Buuut, I was listening to some pro wrestling match on the radio. (I hate wrestling) 

Skip:

I remember waking up, and putting pair of pajama pants on, that looked just like mine, but had some t.A.T.u. picys on them. I shrugged and walked into the kitchen, where I saw Shanice near the counter, and her mum and my mum at the table. I wasn't surprised to see her, but just walked up to her and showed her the picy on my left leg. (I hate the false memories I have in dreams) I said, "I must have been a t.A.T.u. fan long be fore I met you."  And acted like I figured out that was the group I liked years ago. (A false memory)

Skip:

Now I remember being in a driveway... not sure who's it was.... looked kinda like the house my mums friend used to live in.... but I assumed at the time that it was my house. Anyway, I had charcoal or something, and I was drawing things on the drive way... I remember making "t.A.T.u." out of some tree limbs -- leaves or something.... I hadn't finished, but Shanice's mum came out, and commented on how childish the activity was. (When did my dreams get so cheesy?) But then changed her mind, and said it didn't look half bad. (*Epic face-palm* some one shoot me now.)

Okay end of the cheesiest dream ever!

----------


## TopazMyst

Night before lasts dream was about finding t.A.T.u. albums... online, and at the store. Very short and boring.


Last nights dream is very hard to remember, it's like my dream recall is worse suddenly...


I remember something about being on a forum, and Shanice and I were talking on one thread.... Then her mum joined in, and was very irritating.
But I think I met up with her off the forums too... but I don't know where...

I also remember being in a hospital... dunno why though... I've been watching too much ER. lol

And I remember Doctor Who, and another lady at one point:

The Doctor said that there could be only one of them in existence, so he handed her a pill, and took one just like it. He said "one of us will wake up in a few hours, and the other will never wake up." She saw that he had messed with his pill, to make sure his was the one that would kill him. I forget what else happened...

I'll try and remember, and come back later today, and write it down a bit more detailed...

----------


## TopazMyst

Right, had an awesome dream last night, wrote as much of it as I could down on the way to the dentist.. but it's hard to write with my mother driving.  :tongue2: 


Anyhoo, I think I start out in my house, where I'm with my mum and dad, and maybe my brother. It's daylight -- noon I think.
I'm playin' around with this stereo system installed above the oven. (Odd) And then I walk over to day who's sitting by the back door, and petting one of our dogs, Freckles. He says something like he ate chlorine or something, but he's only a little dazed, and that he'll be fine. Then he says I ate some too, and that I may be a little dizzy... Then I start to feel dizzy, and my dream skips:

Now I'm on this sunny green hill, really far up on a porch swing, and there's a river below. I think I have Kristy with me, (My dog) and there's a huge white house behind me. On the swing is a long wooden box, like a fat restraint bar on a roller coaster. The top is cut off, and a small cage is in the right side of it. with a poor lil orange and black cat in it.

I let the little cat go, and take the whole box/bar off of the swing, and start to swing really high -- to the point of where I get frightened, and have a hard time stopping. After a few mins I'm able to stop, and go inside. Now I know I waited in my room for a while, but I don't really remember it. Also, the room was in the huge house, didn't even look like my real room. I remember some one calling me, or coming to get me, and took me to the living room. I saw my mom and dad there, and a few other people, not sure who they were. 

Skip:

Now I find my self at our Church.I'm running away from some one, I'm not sure who. I run out to the back of the Church, where the back parking lot would be, but instead it's just grass. I jumped up, and took off flying by kicking... I think I was holding something -- not sure what though. I wind up at this huge hole, that has a small cave at the bottom, on the far back wall. I dunno if I jumped into it or not... I may have. I remember one bit where a person was in the Church, and tried to hid him/her self by putting a rainbow colored sock over there head. 

Skip:

Now I remember being on a forum, I forget most of what happened, something to do with Shanice, and a few forum friends...

Skip:

Now I remember something about running around this odd world with.... Tarzan.... I remember being on steep ledges, and in a big round building. That's about it... (Not at the same time)

Skip:

Now, I remember being in this room with this odd oval control panel in the middle of this room. And a Dalek (The little things that are in Dr. Who saying "Exterminate") came in, and chased me around it, and I'd run to the other side, and he'd almost catch me... I did this a few times, and then got brave, and made a run for the door, but he beat me to it, and he aimed, and I have no other memory of that dream........ *Shudder*

I remember something about working with Shanice, as a secret agent or something... at least I think -- I have no clue.... I just keep getting some odd flash backs.  ::?:

----------


## TopazMyst

Right, this dream started out in a trampoline like.. uhh... trauma room? (Way too much ER, and way too much jumping trampoline for me) I think Elodie, (Another online friend) was there, and I know a few doctors were there as well. I think I may have been one of them. They said they were bringing in one patent, and that I had already upset her enough, and to go in the back corner and let them work. By this time I had figured out it was Shanice. 

Elodie, or a girl there, started to explain it to me, but I can't remember what she said very well. She said some thing like, because I had tried to be there when she was upset, I was the bad guy, and that she wouldn't talk to me. She was very confusing...  ::?:  I could only hear them bring her in, I was wedged in the back corner, she said that she wanted me... but just then they brought my (Evil) grandmother in, and told me she wanted me to work on her.

Dream skips:

Odd, now I'm going up to this well lit parking garage, and some one on the bottom floor tells me that Brandi (Brandi's a cousin) is up stairs, and that I need to go get her now. Very confused, I run up a few floors, and see her facing away from me, and near a door. I walk up to her, and hear her crying. I put a hand on her shoulder, and she turns to face me. I give her a sympathetic look, and she hugs me and starts crying on my shoulder. Very awkwardly, I stand there and wait for her to stop. (I'm not used to her being emotional, I've only seen her cry once or twice in my whole life. That's why I said awkwardly - I don't mind her crying on my shoulder.)

Now my dream skips to walking up to the back door of some town house, and I'm fallowing a girl, but I don't know who she is. I give her my cell number (I don't have a cell) and tell her to call me if she needs me. She had this odd little machine, or something, that played music. But you could only hear the music if you wanted to. Also remember about some kid getting hit by a car, but he wasn't even scratched, he just wrecked the car... it was like he was a rock or something.

Skip: 
Now I'm walking up to the back door of my (Evil) Grandmothers house. I see my little cousin Tiffany playing by the door, so I say hi and walk in. I see a lot of teens that I don't know there, and Brandi mixed in with them in the back. I think there in a class or something, because there all so quiet, and there's only one person talking... I see the girl I met that had the music machine. I tell her to call me when this class is over... I didn't want Brandi to be alone.

Dream Skips:

Now I'm at my house. I hear this loud sound outside, like a freight train, and yell to Toby to get as many dogs as he can, and to stay on my heels. I go and grab one of our dogs out of it's cage, all I know is that it was my dog Kristy. I open the door, screaming to Toby to get the dogs as fast as he can. I run out on the deck, and see a twister far out, but I can't remember where at. I yell out to the shop/shed out back, and tell mum and dad to get up here.. hoping they heard me.  

I run back inside, to get Toby.. seeing how he wasn't out yet, and he's standing near the front windows in the living room. Terror on written all over his face... and then I see why. One thin twister comes in between the windows, and makes perfect cut in and then back out of the house. I tell Toby to run around it to me, just as another two twisters come in and do the same as that last one. I run around, grab him, and pull him outside on to the deck. Very aware of the twisters out front. I tell him to make a run for the bar ditch near the road. I see next doors kid in our yard, walking too close to the twisters, and my dad sprint out and barely save her. 

I start to run out to the gate, and Toby's no where to be seen. I'm under the impression he's out in the back yard. As I get up to the gate, there's an odd... formation of wind... like you find in a wind tunnel, going right in font of the gate it's self. It's only a few inches around, and it looks sooo real. I see it go off and up to the right, and into the storm clouds in front of me. I work out that it is what's powering all of the twisters. I stupidly stick my hand in it, only to get it spit back out hard. I duck down, dog still with me, and reach for the latch to open the gate. I start to get it open, and mum, Toby and dad are running up to meet me. I tell them to duck under and they send all of the dogs first. 

I wonder how they're going to catch them after all of this, but notice that Kristy is no where to be seen. So I run back out near the twisters, and up onto the deck, and see Kristy near the back steps. I worry that she'll play her little game and run away from me... so I walk up slowly to her... she makes a run for the shed out back, and I fallow her trying to catch her. 

Just then I hear dad telling my brother to get dressed, and wake up. :Sad: 

Looks like watching all of toughs tornado vids on YouTube worked.  :boogie:

----------


## TopazMyst

First dream I had was something to do with talking to Shanice on MSN. I don't understand it... I forget, or have a really hard time remembering my dreams that include her.  :Sad: 

Another I had, and I was running away from some one, with another person. We came up to a fence, and it had a not too steep drop down, like (another) huge green hill, that led down to some factory or something. I told the person I was with to run down there, and hide. I kept running down the road 'till I came to a parking lot, with a yellow van in it. I saw one person who I knew was trying to catch me, but before he could, I jumped, and flew up onto the van. After I stand up right, I see him on the van next to me. I guess he could fly too.. 

Dream skips:

Odd dream, I remember trying to fall asleep and I saw that the clock said 7:00pm. And I remember looking out the window, and seeing what I thought was the sunset. At one point I couldn't sleep, so I came in to the living room and went to sign on to MSN. I saw that it was 7:00am, and not 7:00pm. And suddenly I'm in a morning like environment. I tried to sign on to MSN, but the tool bar was all messed up, and high tech.

Now I remember being in the kitchen, and my brother has a live rat, that he lets go, and it comes after me. 

Skip:

Now I'm outside near a truck, and I'm under the impression that it's ours. And an exterminator is with my mom, and brother. And there's a chain near the truck. I'm told it's hooked to mums friends truck, which is a mile down the road. And she had us all pulling on it. I guess to get it unstuck or something. 

Dream ends.

----------


## TopazMyst

*4/30/2009:*
Had a dream where I moved to England. I think I moved into Shanice's dad's apartment in the England city she lived in. Shanice called me up, and was talking about how she didn't have anyone to take care of Amber. (Her cat) So I told her I'd watch him... Dunno how, but as I went to pick him up, I turned into a huge giant. End.

*5/1/2009:*
Something to do with Doctor Who...

*5/2/2009:*
I was in a ship yard I think, and I think I was supposed to meet Shanice there. Can't remember....

*5/3/2009:*
In the first dream, I was  a doctor in an ER, but it's too complex to write down.

This dream was odd... it was almost like a nightmare....
Now, I'm in a huge house, where my norm house should be. And we have a long front yard, and there's another house like ours on the other side of the road. Shanice lived in the house across from us. I'm not sure how everything played out. I think, her mum called me, telling me that some one had kidnapped her. Or that she had gone with these guys willingly. (Which only made it worse on my part... for some reason) All I remember is getting a call from Shanice, telling me not to worry, and that she'd be back soon. Though I didn't listen -- I drove my mum, dad and brother insane. I remember no one wanting to be around me. She came back, but I can't really remember any more.....

----------


## TopazMyst

I know I had more dreams before this, but I can't remember 'em right now.

I remember running up to a store, 2 miles down the road, and coming back and talking on msn.
I remember talking to a friend - Beth, on MSN. My leg had gone numb, and she said that I may have some sort of illness. And if it happened again, for me to tell her right away.

Skip:

Now I remember being at my house, and one person that I know from the forums, was fallowing me into the living room, while I went to get her bag.
Now I'm outside, in our driveway (which doesn't look anything like it.. at all) And I'm leading both - the lady that was with me in the house, and her boyfriend, (Also a man I know from the forums) down the driveway, while they fallow in his truck. I think a lot of people were fallowing behind them because when I started to sing, "Person1" and "person2" sitting in a tree, R.A.I.D.I.N.G." (Tomb Raider Joke) A lot of people pitched in. lol

Skip:

Now I'm a doctor in an ER again, but I don't remember enough to even bother with it. So...

Skip:

Now I remember being in my room, watching Jake on his webcam, and Shanice on her webcam. Jake was being a spaz and cracking jokes, while Shanice was talking to us with her mic while tidying her room. Her room had two beds in it, and the whole theme seemed to be cream...

Skip:
Now I wake up at about 6:20, and go back to sleep again.

Now I'm in my house, and it looks very real. I remember walking out of my room, and going into the kitchen. When I got there, I saw a hole in the roof above the fridge. So what do I do? I try to climb up it and fly through it. I failed and did make it off the ground. So I went into the living room, and saw my brother on the sofa.... and a book on a book case which had a title and in big words below it "F 3."
I said out loud that I know I failed the test 3 times, stop reminding me. (What test?)

And looked away and then back again, it said "F 8." I paused, and started to wonder if I was dreaming, I was said something like "No..... no?" and backed into a box and fell in it. While I was sitting in that poor crushed box, I pinched my self and I didn't feel a thing. I was like "Awesome" and looked over at my brother who was sitting there... he acted as if I wasn't even in the room. I got up and looked at the front door, I grinned, closed my eyes and when I opened them Shanice was sanding there smiling. By this time I got too excited and ran towards her, but before I even got within a foot near her I woke up.

I wake up at 6:39, haha!

Yay!  :boogie:  Some what successful Lucid dream.  :boogie: 

I just need to stop getting so excited.  :tongue2:  lol

Edit:

Forgot to say that making Shanice appear was one of my goals....

----------


## TopazMyst

I haven't had time to write my dream down all day, but I can still remember a lot. My dreams are getting to be really realistic again...

Okay, first thing I remember is I think hitch hiking to England... though I don't know how I'd cross the ocean when I got to the border..... ::roll:: 

Now I remember going to the store down the road. It looked a lot more modern, and the road I lived on was dark, and swamp like. But changed to green and cheery when you got to my house. Anyhoo, at this store I'm not sure what I did there, I only remember looking out the window before leaving, and seeing a big mushroom cloud over where Austin is. I heard a train like noise, and then saw the bottom of the cloud sweeping up and just as it hits, I think I wake up. 

Next dream:

I remember mum finding out about me being gay, and she and I had a long painful debate... Resulting in my leaving. 

Skip:

Now I'm on a ranch, and this (cute) deaf boy falls in love with me. I - being and awkward dork - didn't know what to think about it. So I just sat around confused, and was nice to him.... But I didn't really want to be with him, even though he was like a dream date or what ever....

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I had some dream where some one kept posting dirty fanfic on my forum, so I banned him for a week. I can't remember anything else.  :Sad:

----------


## TopazMyst

I did remember pretty well, but I was stupid and started reading, and so I forgot most of it. I do remember being in outer space orbiting 'round the earth trying to catch up with a satellite.     :Eek:   ::lol::

----------


## TopazMyst

My morning as been some what traumatic from the moment I got up.
 I can't remember but the nightmare anyway, and I'm not writing that down. ::embarrassed::

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, this is getting to be a pain. I can't remember last nights dream anymore, I did this morning, but no longer can. And yesterday I was woken up to the sound of dad telling me we were leaving in 15 mins..... all at 4am.  ::roll::  :Sad: 

So right now it's really hard to remember anything, I'll update if I remember... I may have to stop writing them down for a while if my dad keeps this up....

----------


## TopazMyst

Right, I remember dad taking me to a movie, and it was at this scene where a half robot half man was attacking a girl, and then suddenly I'm at the crime scene where she got shot. I remember talking to one of the policemen there, and swapping out change for a candy machine with him.  Then my dream skipped, and I was in a hallway, and I heard this noise, and it was that same guy with the robotic arms, and he was running after me and some one else.

I know we got away, but I don't really remember a whole lot more....

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay first dream was me talking to Shanice on the phone... or she was in my room.. I dunno... I'm pretty sure it was on the phone. Anyhoo, we weer just chatting, and at one point she was talking about how she didn't get much sleep last night - she told me she couldn't sleep. And I was surprised be cause (with a false memory) I told her that I couldn't sleep last night either. I _was_ concerned about her, but at the same time, I liked the fact that we had another thing in.. er.. common... though it was _just_ a restless night.  I get excited of some little things in real life, _but_ I don't think I'd get excited over that. lol

Skip:

Now I'm taken to my home in the Tardis by the Doctor. We land there at about 7 or 8pm. And right away I ask him to go forward a few hours... I don't think mum was home. But now he told me it was 3am! lol So I thought mum was asleep.... 'till I heard one of our dogs whimpering. I walked out around on of the sheds in the back, and came up behind mum, and one of our dogs whimpering on the ground. A huge foot print got my eye, and I leaned down to get a better look at it. It was like a really big foot print, with long claws coming out of every toe, and on shorter, thicker one coming out of the heal. I think "yeti" - or some one whispers it - I dunno. I walk out to the bigger shed just a few feet away, but hear something in the woods next to us.

I look over, and catch a glimpse of the big beast. Mom said something like "So that's what's been making that noise." And I wake up scared... but as soon as I realized I wasn't really scared, and that it was just a dream, I was okay and thought it was cool. lol Kinda mad at my self for waking up.

Now, after I fall back asleep, I'm walking into an English shop, in some city. I'm with two people... I think it's an older couple.. or maybe they just work together. Anyway, we walk into the back of the room, they see a man, open up the case they've been lugging around, fix a silencer to a hand gun, then kill the poor chap.  And then a police officer comes, and gets finger prints and so on, and leaves again. Anyhoo, the whole time I'm there, I think I'm still in America... and I do my best to fake an English accent... But when everyone else starts talking, I soon shut up.... 

I remember walking out at one point, and seeing one of my fave actresses from ER on the walk. The woman with a strong English accent.  I casually walk over and ask her how she's doing... her reply is something like "could be better" and she walks off. She was nice, but you could tell she was having a bad day..

Now I'm back in the shop, and I think I walk by a monitor for a camera, and see Shanice sitting at a table with several kids slightly younger than her self.
They're working on some thing... not sure what it was... but I just sat and watched for a little while... then said hello with a mic by the  monitor.... she didn't seem very shocked. lol

Skip:

Now I wake up... and fall back asleep and into another dream... something kind of like TR I think... but I'm avoiding hitting the ground, jumping from car to car. I realize that I'm dreaming, but lose the dream and get stuck staring at a white wall of sorts, refusing to let go of the dream, but I gave up telling my self to just wake up... I only had to open my eyes.... I think I was already awake from the moment it lost the dream....

I had another dream, but it's a bit hard for even me to understand, and explain.

One last dream which I can't remember it's placement:
I was climbing a tree, and I had my iPod on.. I climbed over to a lower branch and just hung out up there - relaxing. But I was quickly scared by my dad coming up and grabbing me as a prank. Great, I'm not even safe from his jokes in my dreams  :tongue2:  lol

That's it for now. lol *yawns*

----------


## TopazMyst

First dream I remember, I was at a job site, and Shanice came over... I think some one was with her, but I'm not sure. I remember playing around with her while I worked. At one point I was coming back down a ladder... so I showed off and slid down it and grinned when I reached the bottom... She went and did the exact same thing. I heard some one start laughing, and I looked up, and dad was laughing so hard he almost fell off.

Dream skips:

I think this is where this part is supposed to go.... I remember mum running outside thinking she heard the dogs squealing/crying...

Skip:

I remember mom walking in and she was holding a cat, and smiling. I walked up to her... and it was Amber! Mom said something like "Shanice sent him to you, she needs you to take care of him for a while." And so, through the whole dream I was way too over protective of the cat, and wouldn't let him out of my sight. I also remember my dog being mad at me for giving Amber more attention than her.... lol!


I know I had some dream to do with Doctor Who... but I can't remember it right now. Maybe I will later....

----------


## TopazMyst

First I remember Shanice being.. not mad... but some what upset by the way one of my friends acted around me. I'm not sure what it was.... but she seemed a bit irritated at the fact that this girl liked me.... I can't really remember a whole lot.... The girl irritated me as well though...

Anyhoo, now (thanks to my brother) I dream that I'm on one of the two player maps in Call of Duty 5.  But there's like a nice fountain in the middle, and not a little red bridge. I'm running away from some girl chasing me, I think it's the same one Shanice didn't like.... Dunno... anyway, after escaping, I wind up at a t.A.T.u. music video shoot... Looked a bit like the "Show me Love" one. I remember Yulia's voice giving out when she was singing...

Now I'm in this huge home.... like croft manner or something... Anyway, I'm walking up these stares, and there are doors in the walls to my right. and there angled to the side. I think the stares start to fall from under me, and I grab the handle of one door and it opens on me... so I get into the messed up closet, and don't really remember anymore... something about diving off a cliff afterward... but it's hard to remember....


Now I remember being at our Church... and a really mean man - Randy - was back... I remember some one spilling something on the sink in the Kitchen, so I started to clean it up. Randy offered to help, and nicely told him no, but he did anyway.  Before I know it, he's talking to some one, and he has his arm around me, to where I can't move. By that time I was freaking out on the inside, but till calm on the outside. I remember trying to plan my escape, I thought of kicking him, and a lot of things.... but I waited a little while longer... for him to loosen his grip... and I ran away...

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I think I start out in an operating room and I think The Doctor... as in Doctor who is in the room. I think at one point he was talking to this lady... She said something to him like "I will remember nothing, you will have to teach me all over again." We never really operated on anyone, or anything - though we almost did.

Skip:

Now I remember seeing the inside of the Tardis, and the lady had come back. And as she said before, she remembered nothing... And the Doctor started telling her things... I think... I don't remember what was said, or what he did... I just know he was teaching her things...


I know I'm forgetting a big chunk of this dream... I just randomly forgot it... grr...

I remember this submarine like space ship of sorts. It was wide and more flat than one though. But I only remember seeing something like that...

Now I'm in like this living room, and it has really nice sofas, and flat screens and gaming systems... lol And all of the guys (My dad, brother, and one other man) were hanging out playing games. Then I remember them dragging me into playing with them. lol

Skip:

Now I'm outside of my house... I think.. and there is a line outside of my house.. lots of people, and I'm on the deck in line... and this one guy is being a jerk, and pushes me out of the line... after he insults me a few times, I call him a jacka**... (I'm amazed at how realistic this was...) So now everyone forms a circle around us, and he starts to try and kick me, so I grab his foot, and spin him around back into the crowd. He runs back at me, I doge, and throw a punch and hit his stomach... now I can't really remember anymore... I woke up...

After I dozed off a few mins later, I remember being in the car with dad, and Dangerous & Moving came on the radio, and he turned it off, I got mad, and woke up... lol

That's it for today....

----------


## TopazMyst

Part of my dream came back to me, so I thought I'd write it down before I forget again.

I remember it being night time, and I was talking to Shanice and Beth on MSN. (In separate windows) And there was a light coming out of a hole in the key bored. I was under the impression that when I covered the light with my hand, it made the light on the other persons keyboard disappear.  

That's about all I can remember....

----------


## TopazMyst

First I remember being in a big building - like a mall. I remember being with a lady, and her son. I'm guessing he was about the same age as me. I remember her telling us to go one way, and she said she would go another, and we would all meet at one point. Anyway, the guy with me starts running out to the front door, and tells me to fallow him. So we run out of the mall, and make our way to a construction site where this guy comes out, and he has this machine strapped to him, with hug pincher coming out of the part that's over his belly. Like to curved blades snapping open and shut. There's a big red trailer behind him which is enclosed, and he grabs the boy I'm with, and chops him in half, and puts him inside that trailer. Then he comes after me, I remember getting on top of the trailer, and keeping out of his reach, but I don't remember getting away from him. 

Skip:

Now I make my way into this _huge_ warehouse that has it's windows busted, broken, or too dirty to see through. I remember my dad being there, and some sort of fight happened, or something, but I can barely remember this part. All I know is that one wall in that building collapsed, and we escaped down a hill from it - we jump of the edge, and rolled down the hill.

Skip:

Now I'm on our road, and my brother is with me. We're right in between my grandmothers house, and our house. I'm not sure what we're doing there, but I remember my brother putting his ear to the road, and listening for vibrations, or something... I'm not sure. I got worried and told him to get off the road, that it wasn't safe.

Skip:

Now were in a room, my brother, Doctor. Who, and a few others... not sure who they are... I think maybe the guy who got cut in half earlier. (How'd he come back to life?  ::roll:: ) Anyway, this room is old fashion, log cabin like. But not really logs, just made out of straight cedar boards. The Doctor opens a door, and we walk into a lovely hallway, with tall white pillers, and a black and white tiled floor. There's some sort of monster, or machine here, I can't remember very well All I know is that it shot a lazier beam and killed my brother. Now I remember being tossed into a room with a lot of Daleks, we were all in the room, and the Daleks were getting back upright, about to kill us, and I hear this noise.... This pounding, machine like noise....  And then I see a shadow, and this little robot like girl comes in, and throws another Dalek into the ones behind us, and like saves us all.

Skip:

Now I'm in a little shop with my mum, and I'm trying to ignore any emotion, afraid I may cry. I was looking at these ear buds that never needed to have there batteries replaced. (Sense when do they need batteries?) And mum was checking out. After we started to leave, I looked her in the eye, and told her my brother was dead. she started crying, and I forget everything else after that.... The end.

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay.... Hard to remember now... hehe


Starts off with I and mom walking home in the dark, from my grandmother's house, and this guy is speeding down the road in his car, and he tries to run us over.

Skip:

Now dad and I are at the gate of our house, and they guy who almost ran us over. Did just stood there, and let him walk right through the gate. The man told us to leave it open, but our dogs were out, so I closed it. He went into our home, and I heard mom scream like she had just been hit or something. And the man walked up to our fireplace, and started taking stuff of the mantel, and shoving it in a bag. I yelled at him and told him to stop, but he just kept going, and dad did nothing to stop him. Now he's walking back out of the house, and he yells for the gate to be opened, and I remember him trying to hurt my dog Kristi. So I jump on top of the man, and hit him - hating my self the whole time for being so violent. But after a few mins of that, I saw Kristi run for the road, and ran out to her in the nick of time to save her from getting run over. I also found out that the guy who came into our home, lived next door to us.

Skip:

Now I'm in some English home. My dad's side of the family is there, and some of my mum's. And I think Shanice was there somewhere....The house looked kinda like some haunted house. I remember some people singing about how grand it was to be English, which was kind of irritating me. I walked into the back hallway, and opened a door to a guest bedroom, there was some odd eye piece on the door, that almost pricked my finger with a needle... So I walk outside, and stumble upon a bag near the house. It's full of guns. Suddenly I (false memory) remember everything, and a story falls into place. (Like one guy is a bad guy or something, I really can't figure out what that false memory was for sure.)

Anyhoo, there's a hand gun, and a really long rifle, so long that it's taller than me if you stand it up. I run around to the back of the house, and there's a man with a gun there, and he's aiming at me, so I shot him with the hand gun. It knocks him down, but he gets back up and I realize that it's just a really powerful BB gun. So I back up a good ways, and take him out with the rifle. There are trees out here, and I still see the house, but it looks like I and the house are in a huge aircraft hanger. I remember having to fight for a little while, then I wake up.... After I fall asleep again, I dream that I'm like spiderman, and I'm in the same place, and I'm swinging from the rafters trying to stay away from these robot spidermen, that have like target locks that of a jet. Long story short one finally gets me, and I wake up...

----------


## TopazMyst

I remember being on MSN, and Shanice, Beth, and Elodie were on. But they all appeared away. And suddenly I see them all sitting at a table laughing and talking... And I'm just kind of watching from afar... almost like a ghost or something. 

Skip:

I remember dad reading all of my MSN conversations. And finding out about everything and anything about me...

I didn't sleep very well, I had too much on my mind last night I suppose. I woke up several times during the night...

----------


## TopazMyst

Yesterdays dream had something to do with Tomb Raider, it was like I was in the caves level of TR:1.

I remember being in a school, and it was dark, some one was with me, but I'm not sure who she was. I remember there being these noises in the hallways, and running around the school, trying to keep what ever was trying to get in, out. I also remember thinking "I'm tired of this dream, time to wake up." But I wasn't lucid.

I wake up, do an RC, and I'm awake... so I fall back asleep, and now I'm on a highway with my mum and brother, there weather all around us is insane, there are twisters starting to form, and I frantically look around for the closest formations. After I think I've spotted them all, I get sidetracked for a min answering my brothers questions, after I look up again, this huge twister is headed our way. I grab my mum and brothers hand, and drag them to a drain pipe under a drive way, and shove them under, then jump in my self.

Skip:

I watched ER last night... and the main plot in the episodes I watched was about a cereal rapist that kept raping old women. I wasn't too frightened in this dream, so I wont mark it as a nightmare... I think I'm just used to it now....

I'm in an old country Cabin, with guns mounted on the wall... and poor little dear heads. I'm with, Shanice... I think... I dunno... I remember hearing that there was a man on the loose in our area, and I saw from his point of view for a min, in the woods, he was watching us, he was watching her. I do something like send her away in a car, and tell her not to come back 'till I say she can. 

I walk back into the house, and suddenly remember some old lady friend of mine is in hammock outside, and I run over to the window, and see her laying on the ground, and a man over her, about to kick her. He sees me, and runs after after me. I grab a shot gun from off the wall, and pull both hammers down, and get ready to fire. I pull the first trigger, and it doesn't even stun him, I pull the second, and it doesn't do anything. So I grab another gun off the wall, and run out of the house, and into the woods.

In this forest, there's a lot of old junk, and old buildings coming apart. I basically remember climbing over all of these buildings, with him trying to catch me the whole time. I remember one part where we're on top of an over hang on a roof, and I shoot him again, and it still doesn't hurt him, not much anyway. I also remember stumbling upon some old weapons and they worked. One was like a laser beam, so I climbed up in it, and tried to shoot him with it, failing...  Finally I run back to the house, and wind up grabbing one more gun, and shoot him over and over, 'till I run out of ammo, he drops to the ground, and I remember nothing after that....

----------


## TopazMyst

Night before last was mostly nightmares... but I do remember talking to an aunt I don't like about dreams. And how things in my dreams happened in real life. (Why didn't I go lucid... *Hits head*)


Last night's dream is really hard to remember.... I know I was talking to Shanice on MSN, but I really only remember her saying she had to go and that she loved me. That's all I remember.... 

Wait, I remember being in the Church. And I remember being launched off in a rocket. It's all hard to remember, I can only remember fragments. Maybe it will all come back to me later....

----------


## TopazMyst

Sorry I haven't written my dreams down lately...


Can't remember this one very well, but here it goes:

I remember being up on this tower, and it was made out of stone mostly. And I was mom and another guy, and they asked if I was too scared up here, and I said no, I wanna go higher. So I go over a little rope bridge to a higher tower.
But it was spinning around and made me dizzy. After I got back to the bridge, I looked below and people were spinning a platform of sorts around, which spun the tower around.

Skip:

Now I'm in a hallway, and all of the doors are open to the apartment rooms there. I'm looking for someone, I think Shanice, I'm not sure... some girl. There's a lady in the hall saying that I should be quiet, and listen for the fire. I tried to tell her it's almost impossible to hear, but she just got mad at me. 

Skip:

Now I'm in like the lobby of this apartment complex, and there are hospital beds all around, and a slight orange glow from burning embers left from the fire. I remember Dr. Benton being there. (From ER) He was mad because he couldn't have a bed next to hid son, so he did something to hurt himself, so they'd move him near his son.

Skip:

Now I'm on the roof of the apartment, looking down on some girls father, talking to him. I forget what I asked him, but his reply was "No, I want her to be normal. No." 

That's all I can really remember, I do know I was in a dream where I was running away from something with Shanice, but I forgot almost all of it after I got up....

----------


## TopazMyst

*Is freaked* I am so freaked out right now.  ::shock::  :Eek: 


First I'm in a parking lot, and my (evil) grandfather was in a truck next to the one I was in. And he gets out, hands me two Journals, one red, one blue, and they're titled "Dress Journal." (WTF?) Asks me how fat I am, and tells me to suck it in and go put a dress on, and hands me a box. 

Skip:

Now I'm in a church, and I keep sitting in the wrong seat, and people keep moving me around, so many strangers, I was a bit nerves, and I then realized I hadn't shaved in forever. So then I was just a crazy person running around trying to find a seat, and getting glared at for being in the wrong place by a lot of my rude family members. 

Skip:

Now I'm in some sort of wooden ship, and I think it may be the Tardis, and I'm on the phone with someone, teasing them and daring them to come get the ship.

Skip:

Now mum's trying to rescue a lot of people who are trapped in a big fenced in area. She keeps calling some sort of officials, trying to order there release....

Skip:

And now I beat my brother in a small race out to the back of our property...

Skip (again):

Now I'm in a room with Shanice, and a friend of her's. Her friend is very.. typical, and has a valley girl accent of sorts. And Shanice was talking about how they were supposed to be somewhere else right now, and that her mum wasn't supposed to know she was here. Later after she was gone, I was back in my house, and I got a call. I heard her friend tell her mum everything, and for her mum not to worry. So I called Shanice and left a message telling her, her mum knew, and not to downplay anything.... Now I'm waiting for her to call back, and then the phone started ringing, and I answered it, and as soon as I did my mum comes in my room, wakes me up and says I have a phone call from England. ::shock::  :Eek:  And it's Shanice - for real!

Sorry for skipping so much, but it's hard to remember, and I was in a hurry... hehe.

----------


## TopazMyst

First off I remember some dream that had to do with hospitals, and taking photos underwater at a beach. And one where I and Shanice were in some kind of competition. But that's it... Can't remember what happened...

Okay, I'm in my house, and Edward Cullen is with me, aaand I'm a vampire! (Also should say we're married. *Epic face-palm* I think I may be Bella, but doubt it) I'm not a very strong or very fast vamp though. There was this thing in the book case, it was like a face, and it blew fire out in a long straight line. I forget how I was told to shut it off, but I did, and it vanished. I asked dad who was in the  kitchen if he saw it anywhere, he said it was outside on the wheelbarrow.  

Edward went out to mess with it again, and I went out near our trampoline, where Brandi was. I walk out to where she's standing, and she looking it the ground. When I look down, I see a bunch of little kitten heads poking out of the soft dirt. They all start moving, and wake up and want to be held. I pick up this amazing white fuzzy kitty with purple stripes. Brandi picks up a black and white one, and we stand there petting and hugging the cute little things. lol Then I wanna run around, and try out my new supper speed, so I put the kitty down and take off towards the back of our land. I get frustrated because I can't run as fast as the others, and it's almost like ya would be in a nightmare and not be able to run fast enough to get away. 

By this point I want to say I was parcialy lucid, but I guess I wasn't, but it was very real. Anyhoo, I took off and started flying, and came back around and landed in the same spot I left from. By this time some lady came up to, and asked me to fallow her. So she took me out by my dad's shed, and she took me back in time some how, I forget what happened and how she did it, but I do remember coming back. Now I'm out by the kitties again, and I'm holding the same one as before. I hug it, and close my eyes, and then remember that Eward can read my mind. So I thought to my self, "If you can read my mind, I want you to be standing next to me when I open my eyes." And sure enough, he was standing right next to me when I opened them. lol I looked at him and he picked me up and carried me off inside...

Skip:

Now I and Edward walk into the kitchen where my mum was cooking, and Carlisle was in my mum and dads bathroom. A few mins later we see water slowly flow out from under my mum and dad's bedroom door. I run into the living room and turn on the light, and then the whole floor in there is wet.

Skip:

Now I'm flying into a tunnel, and there's a bunch of men at the end of it. So I stay to the fa right and come up besides some metal rails where they can't see me... 'till I poked my head up. They start running towards me, and I have a flat metal disk, and some sort of scope I try throwing the disk at them, but it flies off. I pull the scope out, and turn it on and flash it at 'em all, there eyes go from blue to red, and the freeze in there tracks. Then I step around and get closer, but one guy smiles and then they all run after me. I take off and fly out of the tunnel, with this big razor sharp disk chasing me. I manage to catch the disk, and bend it 'till it's a big ball of metal scrap. Anyhoo, I fly around the city for a while and try to flying in lots of different ways. Flipping around, flying backwards, it's like in each dream I have I get better and better at flying.But yet again I go to fast and had one hell of a time regaining control. At one point I landed on a tower, and realized I was dreaming, but stupidly closed my eyes, and then tried to focus on opening them, but opened my real eyes instead, so I closed them, and tried to get back in the dream, but just kinda went into a dreamless sleep.

----------


## TopazMyst

Hard to remember which part goes where, just gonna start writing: 

Okay, I remember hanging off the edge of a water fall, and there's a bomb on the end of a rope counting down right next to me. It was almost about to go off, and I managed to get it off the rope 4 seconds before it went of, and it blew up half way down the waterfall.  Now I cute my self loos from the rope, and swung out as far as I could, and landed in the huge lake below where Brandi was in a boat. (I can already tell you what I see in that dream: I have one hell of a time ever getting to talk to her, much less see her. She's always so busy.....) Now I'm at an arcade kinda place, and I sit down and but my hand in these padded jell like gloves. 

Now I'm kinda in the game, I'm Spiderman... Spider woman. XD (I play Spiderman 2 on the PS2 a lot. It makes me feel like I really can fly... hehe) First there's sorta of a cut scene, of a few people up on what I think is the Empire State Building. There wondering what there going to do, and trying to find a way to hide or get out, and this big machine like robot man comes out, with red eyes. (Like from Terminator Salvation: Clicky) And my heart skips a beat, and he throws the people that were running around over the side.  I hear someone say something like "Spiderman ain't comin' now." I shoot webs at both side of the building and shoot my self up. I see the robot, and shoot him with the web and pull him out and let him fall to the ground below. 

Skip:

Now I'm in some room, and I walk up to a metal piece, much bigger than my self, and it moves. It's a huge version of the robot I just killed and it's coming alive! Now that last bit was almost like a cut scene, and my dream now goes to the game play. He's not as big as he was in the cut scene, but he was still big. (Just like in most video games lol) He has a sword in both hands, one he's holding properly and the other he's holding by the blade. He takes a swing at me an I doge it, I run up to him, jump up and grab the sword he was holding the right way. Then I swing and knock off the other sword, and my dream ends....

Edit:

I remember something about my dad trying to force me to eat meat, but I wouldn't do it. (Very random. lol)

----------


## TopazMyst

Last night I dreamed that I was in my mum's car and it started taking off while I was in the back seat. It was going in a straight line, and wasn't hitting any cars, and before I knew it I was on a huge highway/Motorway. But now it's about to hit a car in front, so I jump up and take control...

Skip:

Now I'm pulling up to these guys broken down in the middle of the road... 

Skip:

Now I'm in a barn with the same two men, and there are cops pulling up outside. I jump around and try to run past the door where they can  see me, but they start shooting at me! I hide and wait for them to figure that out.

Skip:

After it's all over, I'm in the same area that the barn was in, but this time it's more of a heavily wooded forest in some places. And I'm in a small open patch, and it's cloudy... I think the barn was near by, I'm not sure. And I know mom was around some where. I keep trying to remember the actual part I was with Shanice, but I can't really remember anything but fragments... I know she was there...

Skip:

Now I'm back at home, and I hear mum talking to dad in there room, and I go and listen to what they're saying. I come in on the part where mum says "yeah, she was a beautiful young girl." and I assumed right then they were talking about Shanice, and grinned to my self at the word 'beautiful'. And then I remember mum talking about the way I looked at her, and things like that. I know they were talking about the both of us, and they were using serious voices... I don't remember anymore...

----------


## TopazMyst

Most of my dreams are hard to remember, I've been busy and haven't been able to write anything down, plus my mind is so busy I can't get to sleep 'till late at night. 

*Wednesday night/Thursday morning:*
It was about 2am before I fell asleep, and seeing how it was 8am in England the thought of calling Shanice crossed my mind. Anyhoo, after I fell asleep I odly had a dream about that. I dreamed I had a long phone conversation with her at 2am. lol I remember trying to think of one time or one place about a year back, (Right before I fell asleep) and hoping that maybe I'd dream about it... it never worked.

*Thursday Night/Friday morning:*
I dreamed I was at our pastors and his wife's home, and we were there to do a job. But his wife invited us inside, and they had a lot of Tomb Raider stuff on there walls! (I went to there home to work the next day for real. lol Though I knew that before I went to sleep.)

I also had a dream where this little planet entered the earth's atmosphere because there planet's atmosphere was failing, and they were dying. I remember being in a small park and dying by turning into dust. Then I remember being in the same exact time and place, but Doctor Who/David Tennant comes in with the Tardis and saves me and another person.

*Last night:*

I remembered everything so perfectly this morning... but now I forgot almost everything.

I remember my mom being mad at me for thing's I didn't do, over and over again. And then we walked into our kitchen and some friends of mine were at the table, but I don't know who they were. Anyway, I finally told mom I wouldn't do something, (like some punishment or something) because I did nothing wrong. And then she yelled at me and I walked off yelling just as loud and into my room. I remember being so embarrassed because my friends saw, and breaking down in my room and crying.

Now I'm being outside, in our back yard. But there was this play scape of sorts back there, with lots of rope bridges and little wooden ones all around. I was trying to find my way through it and bumped into my mum. We were near our neighbors home, and he was glaring at us through the window. I was scared and hid where he couldn't see me, and told my mum to hide because he was one of the sexual predators in our town. (Which is true... :\)

I remember nothing else...

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I remember being close to the Texas state capital, very close to where the museum should be. I was walking on the side walk with my mom, and it was cloudy and it had snowed! There was a few inches of snow all over the ground. And I wanted to get a picture so I pulled out my camera. And as I was getting it ready, I saw pictures of I and mom that look like they were taken from across the street, in a building or something. I'm starting to wonder if that was my mom or not. Meh.. And way, I found this tire track in the snow, and put my camera in it facing the state capital, and it made for a very lovely picy. XD

Skip:

Now I'm at my grandmothers home, and everyone is there - like it were Christmas. I forget what all happened, but I felt more unwelcome there than usual.

Skip:

Now I'm at a recreation of the laser tag arena I go to in Austin. I think Shanice was there, but I can't be sure. Anyway, I was mad at one guy there who didn't even teach my friends how to play, and he was being a huge jerk to me.

Skip:

I remember taking the blame for doing something, so Shanice wouldn't get her drivers license suspended. But I can't remember that part well.

Skip:

Now I'm outside of my house on the deck, and Shanice is sitting in one fo the chairs, and her friend Lauren is in one next to her. I remember seeing Shanice's face perfectly - I mean, most of the time I never see anyone's face. But I saw every detail in hers. I was getting in one of the chairs, and it was one with wheels on the bottom like an office chair. And I was rolling a long by putting both feet out and then pulling my self forward. Well... one time I my chair got stuck, and I didn't know it. So when I pulled forward, I came out of the chair and landed close to the bottom of Shanice's. I looked up dizzy to see her laughing at me. That's when her face was clearest, and I just grinned because she was cute when she laughed... 

I woke up after that...

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I can't remember my first dream anymore, I was stupid and played a game before even thinking about writing anything down. I keep having flash backs, I'm not sure what they are. I was in some sorta of study. Maybe it will come back to me.

But anyway I can remember the second one:

I was on a river with my mom, and my brother. We were in some kind of canoe or kayak, and I remember us jumping up onto a rocky point above the waterfall, before we went over. I don't know how we got stuck up there, but there was this huge oak tree a few feet out and about 5 feet down. And it led to the shore which was safe. So I climbed out to the edge of the rock and got as close as I could to the tree limb below. In real life I wouldn't have jumped if it wasn't life or death, but I was brave enough to in the dream. (So either dreams make me stupid, or I knew I was dreaming to some extent.)

Anyway, I jumped and didn't even get close to the limb. Instead, I fell what seemed to be 100 feet more than if I fell over the edge of the waterfall it's self. I hit the water with my feet pointing straight down like an arrow, and glided into the lake below. I hit the bottom of the lake which seemed to be about 200 feet down. It was so real under water, I saw some sort f fish burrowing under the sand, and HUGE fish swimming around at the bottom. I saw the bottoms of the fishing boats above, and the sun beams coming down through the water. I hated being in the water with the bigger fish, and had to tell my self to calm down and closed my eyes. I started swimming with my eyes closed and forgot which way was up, but I had a hard time opening my eyes. When I did, I was in my room and I realized I had slept in.

Dream end.

----------


## TopazMyst

Okay, I remember being at work with dad, and it seemed like we were near the small house behind my (evil) grandmothers house, but there were two houses instead. I touched this tree close to the houses and it fell down right in between them - not breaking a thing. Dad got mad at me and I realized that it was Sunday and that Shanice would be on... So I went home.

Skip: 

After I finally get home it's almost dark and I knew she wouldn't be on, so I just collapsed in the office chair in no hurry to sigh on to MSN. After I did sign on I was shocked to see that she was online. When I said hi to her she asked me where I had been and told me that she had waited up for me. I was still surprised because it was like 4:00am over there. I can't remember this dream very well, so moving on....

Now I'm at my (evil) grandmothers house again, but this time I'm with mum and my dog Kristi. I remember my grandmother being mean to my mom and mom leaving thinking I was fallowing her, but I just kinda stood there day dreaming. After a few mins my grandmother came back out and I just said hi and that I was leaving. She started asking me questions about my mum (as usual) and I just ignored her. At one point I said something in reply to her, and she just (kinda sarcastically) said "everyone's entitled to their own opinion," and walked in side. After that I went over to get Kristi in the front yard, but she made it hard for me to get her and started running away from me every time I got close enough to grab her. So I got down on my knees and literally begged her to come to me.(She does that in real life. XD) 
After I got her I started walking home in the ditch next to the road. After I got into the taller grass, I saw some sort of huge lizard tailed animal jump into the grass. I held Kristi up high and got ready to kick it if it tried to get her. It jumped up and tried to bit Kristi, but got me instead... I wake up...

----------


## TopazMyst

Hmm, I remember being in this odd place, and I think I was Doctor Who. All I know is that something happened, and I regenerated into the same Doctor as I was before.

And I had another dream where I was trapped in a car. 
I'm always dreaming about being locked in a moving vehicle...

Anyway, I've forgotten almost everything. But that's my fault, I went off and played games and stuff before I wrote it down...

----------


## TopazMyst

I was talking on the phone with Shanice - no, I called her, and she had to do something, so she kinda put me on hold, but just sat the phone down. And the whole time I was answering random questions my brother asked me, and I think she picked up the phone while I was answering him. But I don't remember much else...

I also remember having a dream where Edward Cullen was my obsessively over protective stalker...  

But unfortunately I can't remember very well...

----------


## TopazMyst

**Notice*

I just got Banhurt's DreamJournal 2.0, so I'll be using it from now on. 
Thanks Banhurt!*

----------


## TopazMyst

03.07.2009Ghosts (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember dreaming about ghosts being in our house. It didn't really look like our house; the fire place was in the wrong spot. I was standing around after getting home, and mum told me that there was a ghost in the house. And I just froze in place, looking around for it. I got this chill down my back, and the ghost came up behind me. I remember I and mum standing around talking about what the ghost could do, and might do, and what we should and shouldn't be worried about. 
Anyway, this dream was very long, it was like it didn't want to skip through the boring parts at all. I think I may have been partly lucid through the whole thing. 
I'll just give the highlights of the dream: 
So, at one point I'm not at our house, and I'm out at a rest stop near mum's parked car. And my great grandmother on my dad's side is there, and she doesn't know who I am. I was told not to tell her I was her grand daughter, but I forget why. I remember Toby and his friend running around playing while we were there as well. 
I now remember being at the laser tag arena and this time we were using paint balls. I forget what else happened... 
Back at the house now... again. I remember sitting at the kitchen table eating, and there were a lot of ghosts flying around. And dad said that one of out church members was outside. I remember looking for his truck through the window, but only saw a cream colored one, which wasn't his. I don't remember anymore of this dream... 

03.07.2009Dream Views Thread (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember posting a thread on dream views; it had something to do with what small thing's in life you enjoyed, that most people never take notice of. I remember Shanice posting on it, and I forget what she posted, but it wasn't really related to the thread at all. Sorta off topic..

----------


## TopazMyst

04.07.2009Flying around (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay I remember flying around this city, but I can't remember it very well.

At one point that dream skips, and I'm in my back yard. I jump over to the first fence in the back, and I jumped really high, like I would in a flying dream. I landed near the first back fence, and realized I was dreaming right then. I feel the whole dream starting to fade, so I grabbed the fence trying to get a hold of something, I didn't want to wake up... again. But I did...
_________________________

04.07.2009Shanice's House, Again. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I remember going to Shanice's house and I remember her mum inviting me in, and I waiting in the hall near the front door. I just sat there while her mum was in some office in the back, asking me random questions about my self while I waited. This home didn't look a lot like her real one, it was really big, and really, really nice - just as nice as her real home. 
Anyway,  Shanice's mum was a bit annoying, and really nosy while asking me questions. And she didn't even bother to shake my hand, as I said, she went in the back room and was on the PC while yelling questions at me. As I was sitting in the hall, I realized that I had my bad pair of jeans on, and that the pair I had on (lol The pair I'm wearing as I type this.) had holes in it. So I did something I would never do in real life; I went in the back room, I think it was Shanice's and got a nice pair out of my bag, and changed into them. As I was changing I heard a car pull up out side. And just as I was putting my other pair in the bag, Shanice walks in the room. It was quite funny, and sorta embarssing because I was randomly in her room. She was shocked just at me being there, I don't think she cared that I was in her room. 
But anyway I got woken up by my alarm before she even said high... grr...
I've been using Ninja's Subliminal Lucid 3.0 for the past few nights. And last night, I tried this HILD (Hypnosis Induced Lucid Dream) tutorial. Maybe it worked.  :boogie:

----------


## TopazMyst

05.07.2009Pirates of the Caribbean Gone Mad (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on this ship, and it was dark out. You could see the moon glow in the ocean below, and the ship was older, and made of wood. I think Jack Sparrow was the captain of the ship. This dream was sooo realistic. At one point we saw another ship out on the water, and I think it was Jack who told me to dump the load so we could get out of here. So I started throwing cases of DR. Pepper and Root Beer over-board! After I threw most of it off, the ship started to get closer, so I was told to shoot a cannon ball at the other ship! I loaded the ball, and I think Jack aimed it and shot it. This part of the dream was clearest, and I may have been slightly lucid, but even if I was, it didn't last long. I watched the ball hang in the air for a long time, and I think it missed the other ship. Now Jack says we're taking off, and before I know it, it feel like I'm hang on for dear life as we go 500 miles and hour! After we finally stop, it's day light out, and there's the round rock wall of sorts in the middle of the water. I think there is land near by, but anyway, I get out on it, and it's only a few inches above the water, so if I slip, my feet get wet. I don't remember anymore. I'm surprised I had so many dreams, I only got 4 hours of sleep last night, I kept waking up... 

05.07.2009t.A.T.u. Music Vid (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream where I was watching a lot of t.A.T.u. music vids, and I think at one point I was in one. It was really cool and realistic, the only thing I can't remember is when I was apart of it, and when I wasn't.

05.07.2009Avril Lavigne & Lady Gaga? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I had this dream where Avril Lavigne & Lady Gaga were shooting this music video, and I was the camera person / film editor. I forget what song they're singing to, but they're in my living room sitting on our sofa! And making out and singing.  And I tell them to stop, and upload what bits of the video I've filmed so far on my PC. Then I start shooting again. 
This was just plain freaky. I do not like Lady Gaga... Why did I dream about her? Yuck...

----------


## TopazMyst

06.07.2009Grandmother's Garage (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was out near my grandmother's garage, and this mail delivery man pulled up behind her house, I think I said hi to him, but he didn't stay long. I remember a PC being in the back corner of her garage, and it said that Shanice just signed onto MSN. I put on a head set, and started talking to her. I think it was an interesting conversation, but I can't remember it anymore. grr

End.
07.07.2009Sims (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had this dream where I had a cute little sim couple who were raising a child together. I don't know what I did, I guess i left 'em alone for too long, but when I was kinda morphed into this real looking sims world, I was put in the kitchen. And there was mountains off trash in there - ya couldn't see anywhere. Finally I managed to get my sims to clean up, and I can't remember anymore...

----------


## TopazMyst

08.07.2009Odd MSN Chat (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was talking on MSN with Shanice, and I'm not sure where I was, but I guess I was in my house. I think we were talking about a friend of ours, and this some one started beating on the door, which I don't really remember seeing, and can't remember the room I was in at all. I told Shanice that some one was trying to break in, and I was a bit worried, I didn't know what to do. She turns on the webcam and I watch as she runs out of what I think may be her mum's room. Now I guess the person stopped beating on the door, because I wasn't even thinking about them anymore. When she came back she did something, but I can't remember what. But anyway, after we started talking again, the whole time I was under the odd impression that the same friend of ours was down stairs.

Meh, my dream recall sucks lately....
_________________________

08.07.2009Older Couple Go Crazy? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wasn't really in the dream my self, but it was like I was in a movie... sorta.

There was this older couple in a car, and they had just gotten off a flight from the US to England. The man was talking about something, how he was through with going to Doctors, and that they wanted to be free. (Or something like that.) So he pulls up to his doctor's office, and walks into the back room, and shoots him! Now a random car chase breaks out, and the old guy and lady are managing to out run two Volkswagen beetles and some small car that I thought may have been a beetle at first, but was wrong. First the random car with no name is chasing them, and it crashes into on coming traffic, then the old guy out smarts the beetles and they run into each other.

Can't remember anymore of this crazy dream........

----------


## TopazMyst

09.07.2009Where's Brandi? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Haven't been able to remember all day, but a few bits came back to me...

I had a dream that my cousin Brandi came over to my house, it didn't look like my house, but still kinda seemed like it. She acted really odd, she was very rude, and always had to get her own way, which is nothing like the real Brandi, and I remember wondering if she was even Brandi.
09.07.2009More Random Bits (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had this dream that I was with Shanice, but I just can't remember when where or what we did. I know it was a long dream, but I just can't remember anything. *Sigh*

----------


## TopazMyst

12.07.2009Fragments  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember being in my grandmother house.

I remember being stuck in some pipes rescuing some-one, I think it was a little girl.

My dream recall is pretty bad right now....
_________________________

12.07.2009The Lovely Harbor  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was- I don't really know where I was. I think I was up in some tower with my brother. We were shooting at something or some one, and I was a lousy shot. But towards the end I pulled out a small hand gun with a better aiming sight, and showed up my brother. 

So much happened in this dream and it feels like I'm about to rememeber it all, but I can't. I can remember a really nice place with lots of pretty houses next to a harbor, and I think one of the home's belonged to Shanice. I think I had a dream like the many I've had before, where I go and meet her. But lately the houses seem to change a lot.

----------


## TopazMyst

13.07.2009Car Jackers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The sun was almost done setting and I and mum pulled up to the H-E-B near us. (A store) She asking me if I wanted to get out, but as usal I wanted to stay and listen to my music. (I like listening to it in the car, it's an enclosed space so it's like sround sound. lol) She got out and I sat back and just kinda relaxed. But after no more than half a minuet I wanted to go in with her. I guess I forgot something, so I got out, and walked up to the right side of the store. Everything looked so real. I saw the right parking lot, and a little patch of grass up on the curb. I dunno why but I just felt like running, so I run out to the sign at the end of the parking lot. As I run out there, two men stand walking by me. They kinda make me nerves but I just keep running and come back up to the front of the store. 

I see mum walking in the front doors, then look over at the car and realise I left the door on locked, and the motor running. I get back to the car and hear a guy with a deep voice behind me say something like "Well, well, what do we have here." I spun around with my back to the car, and paused to take in my soundings. There were 3 of them. One was tall, and I guessed he was the one that spoke. The other next to him was slender and looked like a classy cowboy. And I don't remember the shortest one very well. (I don't remember their faces at all) I quickly lied and told them I had locked my self out of the car, hoping they wouldn't try and open my door - the only one that wasn't locked. They guy laughed and said in a sarcastic tone "Sure." He pushed me to the ground and opened the door. I got back to my feet and pulled him out of the car by his belt and used all of my strength to throw him to the ground. One of them unlocked the door and the classy cowboy and short one got into the back seat. Their boots were muddy and ruining the car. (Really it's an SUV, but I call everything a car.) I think the guy I pulled out hit me and I fell to the ground again, and he got in the car. Then I look up and the cowboy - who looked no older than 15 -  said "How would ya like my to chop your arm off?" And he pulled out an ax. He jumped out and came down right next to my arm - almost getting me. It was kinda odd because blood pooled from out of the ground where the ax hit. But I didn't stop to watch it because of the jerks. I jumped up kicked the cowboy a few times and grabbed his ax. 

The next part is pretty funny, all of the boys started screaming like two year old girls and started to make a run for it. They were going to the back right parking lot where I was before. I dropped the ax and ran after the oldest, tallest one grabbing him by his belt - again. Determined to turn them into the police, and hope that they'd be forced to pay for the damage of the car, I ran after the cowboy kid surprised the the one I already had a hold of didn't struggle. I got both of them  though the little one ran away - and held them by their shirts and walked towards the front of the store.

*Dream skips:*

Now I'm in a nice office with some lady that looked like the poster girl for creepy librarians, and the two guys who tried to take the car. The lady was asking me to explain what happened. And I remember rolling out some duck tape to show her the distance be tween me in the car. (Which was really weird and stupid.)
Now I look at the TV scream behind her desk, which turned out to be a computer monitor. It had the two guys names on it, or something, and they were on this small animated badge or ball. And was being beaten around and torn up. And while I'm watching that ball spin around, my whole dream environment changes, and I'm in some sort of jail in a glass walled jail... I remember being some sort of half alien, half human. And there were a lot of military men around. At one point I was in some big hamster ball, and under water in the glass lined jail.

I don't remember anymore....
Dream recall is improving! XD

----------


## TopazMyst

14.07.2009The Deli (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that I was a doctor in an ER, but all I remember is what the ER looked like, nothing else.

In this dream I was walking down a some what busy street. When I crossed the road, there were little kids running out to get a ball that had rolled away. A car was coming so I grabbed them and put 'em back on the side walk. I remember walking past a news reporter, and she was talking about some cop who took a leak on the sidewalk, and was in trouble for it. (*Face-palm*) Anyhoo, at one point I get to this small deli, and a lady in front of me is about to walk in. She looks really rich, and snobby, and I try to make conversation by asking her if she heard about the cop. She suggested that I fallow in his foot steps and do the same as him - in a very rude tone - and walked off.

I walked into the shop and looked over the counter to see Shanice walk out with a hair net on.  I could tell she had been here all day, and she was tired. But before she or I said anything, my dog woke me up....

----------


## TopazMyst

15.07.2009The field (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know where I was before, but I'm suddenly lucid in this huge green field. There are no trees in sight, and there's this indent, like it was a river bed or something. It looked like it was made with a huge square shovel, and grass grew over it. I decided I wanted to make that indent lower, so I held my hands out in front of me and tried to make it go down. I think it went down a little bit but hardly even enough to notice. My dream started to get a little fuzzy, so I yelled "clarity!" And then wanted to make sure I was dreaming again before I went around yelling thing's out loud. So I plugged my nose - bad move. I started to feel my body breathing outside, and the dream got really fuzzy. So I tried to stabilize by dropping down and grab the grass and feel it. I touched it and felt every little grove and tried not to think about my real body. I saw little rubber ball next to me and grabbed it too. At first I didn't feel it, but I started thinking about what it would feel like and felt it! After I'm sure I'm back in the dream, I get back up slowly. I run over to a little dandy lion and say it will disappear, nothing happens. So I close my eyes and say it will be gone when I open them - poof, it's gone. I get back up and sorta lose my lucidity and have a false awakening. I'm in my house, and I get out of bed and go tell mum about me dream. Then I go over to the PC and write down my dream. While I'm doing that, I see Shanice sign on... I don't remember much more... 

_________________________

15.07.2009Twisters, & Dogs, & Pizza - Oh My! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, these are a lotta fragments a bits of my dream... 
First thing I remember is being in my grandmothers house, and I think there were a few kids with me. There was a twister coming at us from out side, so I got a lotta pillows and sheets and put everyone in my grandmother closet. 
Skip: 
Now I'm in a car with my grandmother, and I'm worried because I ate most of the pizza, and didn't save much for her. 
I can't really remember much more, though I was Spiderman in one dream, and was like, morphed into a Call of Duty game.

----------


## TopazMyst

16.07.2009Ellen Degeneres, losing a tooth, random bits... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

All I can remember are fragments, I was stressed and couldn't sleep well lastnight. 

First thing I remember is being out in some drive way, but I can hardly remember what it looks like.Then I had this dream where I lost a tooth, I dunno what happened to make me lose it. I think it rotted out or something. (Eww) And I remember mum being mad because of it...And then I had a dream where Ellen Degeneres randomly showed up, and mum was mad and saying she was a Lesbian and didn't want her in our home. So when mum sent her out I went out with her and refused to obey anything mum told me to do - trying to stand up for Ellen. (Note that I don't watch Ellen Degeneres and never even think about her, so this was random.)

----------


## TopazMyst

17.07.2009The Fight (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember riding with Brandi and we were heading to the pool. I remember her helping me tie on my friendship anklet she gave me last time. She was laughing because I told her I never took it off - only to adjust it. Anyway, after she almost runs over a skateboarder and pulls up on the curb - twice - we make it there. I walked in and Brandi went up to the counter to speak with the clerk. I looked down and saw that I wasn't wearing shorts anymore. I was wearing some odd white coat and sweat shirt and pants under it. (WTH?) I walked into the small wine shop, it had  a lot of little glass ornaments and thing's. As I was standing there I felt a hand on my back, and it was the shop keeper. (Note that I hate it when strangers touch me and act like they've been my life long friend. Like sales men and such.) Anyway, he glared at me and told me that klutz weren't aloud in his shop, and escorted me out. (Grr) Then a few mins later a boy asked me to take some receipt, and said to give it to his friends when they came. I said I was about to leave, and that I couldn't and I argued my point for a minuet. After a min I heard this deep voice behind me say "do we have a problem here?" and there were two men standing behind me. One was huge and the other wasn't very big. I think he told me to give him the receipt, but  I told him to ****off and leave us alone. And I turned my back to him and the boy was gone. The big dude grabs me and I throw all of my self into him and he falls into a display case. We roll around for a minuet and suddenly he has a knife. He stabs me in the leg missing any big arteries. I get up and pull the knife out and stab him in a non-lethal area. He gets back up and comes at me again, and so I stab him again. By this time he's trying to get the knife and kill me, so I decide it's either me or him. I bring the knife down as hard as I can, and it penetrates his skull. I look up to see Brandi shocked, the shop a mess, and the shop keeper's face red.

----------


## TopazMyst

18.07.2009Tea Anyone? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First thing I remember  was walking into my room, and Shanice was there. (Sleep over) She was sitting on my bed, and I walked over and told her in an amused tone "Hate to break it to ya, but we don't have any English tea, or crumpets." I was about to offer that we go get some in the morning, but she cut me of and asked me what was in the container on my desk. I saw it and it was the jug that once held ice tea. I saw some let over grindings from the tea, and just told her it was left over tea grindings. She grabed it and shook it and some of it fell out. I went to throw away the container, and said her full name as if I were annoyed. (But I wasn't, I was just teasing her.) She touched what spilled and oddly got a splinter from it. So I went into the kitchen to get some tweezers to pull it out.

As I was walking into the kitchen, mum was holding one of ours dogs and wanted me to do something with him. I told her I'd do it in a minuet and as I walked into the kitchen she came around and she was trying to grind up some coffee beans. Dad got on to her and told her it wouldn't work, and I just ignored them and looked for the tweezers.

*Skip:*

Now Shanice was in the living room, and I was in my room changing. I glanced under my door, and my little brother was watching me. I yelled at him to go away, and then realized that Shanice might here me, and I didn't want her to think I was some yelling idiot.

*Skip:*

Now she's getting ready to go to sleep, and I'm making a spot on the floor to sleep.

*Skip:
*
Now I'm at a camp site and I and Shanice are in a tent. (Weird) We were talking, but I forget what about.

I can't remember anymore...

----------


## TopazMyst

21.07.2009It's a bird, it's an avian/human hybrid - no! It's a plane! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was out in my front yard and the sun was just about to set. I think I was playing with my dog and suddenly this drone aircraft used by the army, falls out of the sky and into my yard. I think that another, bigger plane was meant to follow it, and if the drone is in the ground the big one will fallow it. So I grab Kristi (my dog) and run inside and tell everyone to get outta the house, and start running towards the back. I hardly remember the bigger plane hitting but I'm pretty sure it landed right on top of the drone.

I think I remember getting in a car and driving around with a few agents of some sort, but not well enough to say it happened.

That's all I remember...
_________________________

21.07.2009Looting Croft Manner (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember going around Croft Manner and stealing lot of stuff, and the stuff would light up if I was able to grab it. lol

And then I think this dream is connected:
I was in a pool with a shark trying to turn me into Sunday roast. (Uhh, not literally, it was just trying to kill me.)

----------


## TopazMyst

22.07.2009Frostbite (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of walmart, and part of a hotel building was attached to it. There was this girl who could control the wind, and freeze thing's. She kept shooting gusts of air at me, sending me into a wall. And at one point, part of my jacket came loose and as I grabbed it, she shot another gust of air at me sending me up about 50 feet. After I landed I was able to zig zag and get behind her. Just then some one came out of the store and got on the girl, and I told him it was my fault so she wouldn't get in trouble.

Skip:

Now I'm in one of the hotel rooms I saw from the ground. I'm working on something on the PC in the room, but I forget what. And a few minuets later I was getting in bed. I think dad was there and so was my brother, but I never saw them... Well not very much. I mostly heard them. I remember wanting to Lucid dream as I was in bed, an I did an RC. RC failed. I had plugged my nose, but it didn't work. (WTH?) 

Then I lay still for a minuet, and wake up and do another RC. It worked this time, and I grabbed the sheets trying to stabilize.
And then I had another weird false wakening shortly after getting out of bed, but I was in the hotel room. Everything is so fuzzy and hard to remember after that.
Now this is weird, I must have lost lucidity, and I randomly became lucid in the middle of a street! I don't remember how I got there, but I remember being annoyed because it was night time, so I spun around and nothing happened, and the I yelled for it to be day time, and then I closed my eyes and said it would be day time when they opened. When I opened them, it was day time on my right, and darkness on my left. I was then annoyed because the sky looked painted on. I wanted clouds but after a minuet I just woke up. 

I was hardly lucid at all, it was such a confusing dream... I wish I had written it down so I'd remember what happened... But I was too sleepy at 3am to be bothered...

----------


## TopazMyst

27.07.2009Fly like a bird, kick butt like a delusional leprechaun (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I think I can remember this pretty well - even though I've waiting all day before writing it down. 
Right, I'm in this abandoned city - well, it all seems abandoned 'till these robots (they look a lot like the fly boys in the Maximum Ride books, which have red eyes and wolf like skin pulled over 'em.) come out and start shooting at me and trying to hit me. At one point I think and some (not any I know in real life, just made up) friends are in this weird upside down ship. This dream was all confusing complex and long, but I forgot a lot. 
Skip: 
Now I'm in this old quarry that's so old grass is starting to grow all over, and there's a cave in one part of it on a hill. (Very pretty) I remember fighting more robots and saving who I think was angel. (From the book) Oh, and did I mention that I had wing's in this dream, so I'm flying around? Well, I was. lol 
Skip: 
At one point I'm out in my front yard and this leprechaun type guy has me by the arm and is trying to drag me off back into the house. I realize that this is in no way normal and become lucid. A little freaked by the rosy cheeked guy, (not scared) I don't stabilize and I run out over my lawn and jump up trying to fly away. But as soon as I jump I black out and wake up. I think I had a false awakening because my dog got up on my bed and was trying to lick me, but she was acting weird. Normally when she does that she'll be jumping off and on the bed and crying wanting out. I definitely had a false awakening now that I think about it.

----------


## TopazMyst

29.07.2009Cat lady and the caves (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

At first I feel like I'm in a video game; I'm behind a car in a darkening city shooting at a guy in a window and trying not to get hit. I think Shanice was with me and I was trying to protect her, but it's really fuzzy and hard to remember now.

*Skip:*

Now I'm walking into what looks a lot like my old house and this lady is leading me into the living room. There are cats everywhere and the place looks mostly the same. Suddenly I thought to my self "what am I doing here?" And I knew I was dreaming. I looked up and saw stars and wondered where the roof was. I started to black out so I tried to focus on one star hoping I wouldn't wake up but I justblacked out and drifted into a "dreamless sleep."

*Skip:*

Now I'm walking through some caves, and they remind me of Tomb Raider, and I do an RC and wadda ya know I'm dreaming. I put this plastic card that I was holding in my mouth and touch it with my tongue as often as I could trying to stay in the dream. I keep walking to the end of the caves, and out side are a bunch of rocks leading down near a water fall.I met some one out there, but I lost lucidity shortly after.

----------


## TopazMyst

30.07.2009Daleks! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This whole dream was like watching a movie I was never really in it. First I remember this girl being in a huge house - and mansion getting chased by something.  The were running towards the front door and the mother got through, but I don't remember if the little girl got through.

*Skip:*

Now Jack from Torchwood come back to earth and meets up with Gwen and Ianto in some random house's nursery. I remember them telling Jack that there were 100,000 Daleks outside and they had no way of taking them out. So Jack flew up into the air some how and a few minuets later I think they all blew up. 

It's so hard to remember what happened now....

----------


## TopazMyst

*Night Before Last:*31.07.2009Crazy train and ER shift. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First dream I had was something to do with my brother handing me a spider. The little thing clamped on to my hand and I had a hell of a time getting it off. Then it went down my shirt. I'm pretty sure this was in our car, but I dunno. 

*Skip: 

*Now I'm an ER doctor and there is some sort of accident that severely injures 300 people. (I think it was some sortta building collapsing... *sigh* Remind you of anything?  :Sad:  ) Some idiot tells the firemen we can take up to 100 people - when we can only handle 10 or so. So I'm working for well over 24 hours. After I finally get out I think I'm in New York city, and it's cold outside. I can't remember anything very well.... Except... I was outside on a balcony, and I remember enjoying the wind in my face and thinking - thinking about the same thing's I do in real life... The same person. It was so realistic... too realistic...


*Skip: 

*Now I'm in a train and it's going up a hill. We roll outta the station and over this bridge which lowers the tracks a few feet after the train is past. Then we hit a hill. As we're going up this hill, the engine gets shut off and the driver says there's a goat chasing us. He lets the train fall down the hill, then starts up the engine again and flies over the bridge.(Even though the tracks were lowered.) Soon after the driver comes into my car and says that I should hold on and we hit a bump and he gets thrown outta window. I get on top of the train some how, and run up to where the engine is. Some big chain shoots through the roof and I'm able to steer the train with it. I'm making huge tracks in the mud and dirt around the train station and I crazy goat is chasing me. I think the goat can't hurt anyone so I slow down - the goat rams into the side of the train and leaves an impossible dint in it. As I'm driving around I realize I ran over the driver and he's laying on the gowned next to the goat.... with no legs. 
I wake up shortly after.... 

*Last Night:*01.08.2009Secret portal in the closet.   (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First thing I can remember is forgetting to email a friend from the Doctor. Who forum, and finding out that she lived next door to me. But I can't remember it very well. 

*Skip:* 

Now I'm talking to who I think is Max on a microphone attached to my ear. I'm fang or some one like him and she says she needs me somewhere, and where ever it is it's like, 1,000 miles away. (I have wings for once and I'm not just flying like I normally do) I'm 1,000 feet or up in the sky and I switch directions and head back towards my house. I wanted to rest so I landed in my backyard. I hear laughing and Ari comes out from behind a tree. I fly up into the tree but can't get into the air, and Ari jumps up after me. I try to take off but he grabs my leg and I kick him off. I remember thinking that in real life I wouldn't be able to fly so I was having a hard time flying. (Why didn't I go Lucid?) But I think I got away after a while. 

*Skip: 
*
(Can't fly anymore) Now I remember Shanice saying that the wall in her closet had to be replaced, and shortly after that I get into her closet by coming through the broken wall. (Weird) She walked in and started talking to me, excited. She led me around the house, showed me Amber and then led me back up to her room where we sat around and talked for what seemed like forever. Unfortunately I can't really remember the conversations - most of them were random and funny. 

*Skip: 
*
Now I'm on the deck of a restaurant in England and Shanice is with me, I think. Anyhoo, we go down to the basement of the restaurant for some reason and find a Torchwood base. (*face-palm*) Jack had just waken up from being shot and "killed" and we wound up helping him at the base. 
But I wake up before anything very interesting happens...

----------


## TopazMyst

04.08.2009Cat Scratch (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is a dream that I had at camp.

I was at Jakes house and he was talking to Shanice via MSN. He knew I was there but Shanice didn't. They were on webcam with each other and I was just outta sight. Seeing how I was at Jakes house, it meant I was in England. So while they were talking I walked up behind Jake and waved at Shanice. The look on her face was shock and joy. I was about to tell her I'd be headed her way soon, but some lady walks in with a dead cat that's been cut and stabed. (Note: Right before bed my room mates were telling each other some scary story...)

End.
10.08.2009End of worlds (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, after a little over a week of not writting down my dreams, I'm back. Forgive me if my dream recall is crappy, I have a hard time remembering. 

Alright, first I remember being in this nice open looking house. And then suddenly it gets ripped off the face of the earth and placed on another planet. As I look out the door I watch as the earth is being consumed in purple, and then the same thing happens again, but this time the pervious planet gets covered in purple. 
Can't remember anything else....

----------


## TopazMyst

*Wednesday:* 
12.08.2009Fragments of 8.12.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just remember running around some big place with Shanice, don't remember what we did or anything. 
*Thursday:*
13.08.2009Insane Challenge Course  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream where our camp day group leader Matt, took us to this extreme challenge course that had deadly traps and poison darts and all the good stuff.

*Friday:*
14.08.2009Crazy Caves (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, we (being me and maybe my mum and a few other random people from camp) were in these caves and there was a river running through the caves. And the caves were haunted by something. Anyhoo, I remember this one room/cave that had a little pond in it, but the pod was filled with these living alien like microscopically small creatures. And there were so many in the lake like area that it looked like they were some sort of liquid when they were all forced together like that. Oh, and they could eat you or something deadly...
*Today:*
15.08.2009Crazy day at camp (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Alright, I was at camp and there this guy with a gun holding a girl hostage in some sorta mini rodeo arena. Everyone was lined up around him in a half circle, and I though that maybe I could jump him and grab the gun if I got behind him. So when he wasn't looking, I'd inch my way around to the open end of the circle. But unfortunately he saw me and stuck his gun in my chest and pushed me back into the crowd. 

Skip:

Now I, Beth and Sarah (two of my room mates) are headed for the showers. On the way there I run into my mom and she tells me not to use all of the soap, and to be sure and make some more after I'm done. (WTH?) When we get there we see James and Tyler standing in line and as usual, they let us go ahead of them. Trying not to be annoyed with the chivalry. (I'm the kinda person who likes to be chivalrous, and when favor is returned I hate it.) I get some soap and wait for my turn. The showers are in an open area in a gazebo, and as usual in my dreams there's no privacy. (Grrr....) At least I wasn't embarrassed in this dream. As we're walking back up to the Rec Center, I start thinking about what Chelsy said one of the nights that I was there, and broke down and started crying. (Weird for me, I never let anyone see me cry.) After we get out we head back up to the Rec Center (where our room is) and get changed. I see Beth, Sarah and Emily begging the councilor to let them do something till she gives in, but I didn't know what it was. I see Emily at the end of my bunk, and Sarah sitting on the edge of it, and Beth is standing at the end talking to Emily. I get up in my bunk and watch them not bothering to talk. (As usual.) And think about how I'll be leaving soon and blurt out "I'll really miss you guys!" And Beth is like "She talks!" And the all jump on the edge of my bunk and Beth sits next to where I'm laying and we all take part in some random conversation. 
After a few minuets I get out and go look for a pony tail pull so I can put my hair up - and then I see Matt (AKA "Cat") in our room! He's wearing pink from head to toe and talking like a girl on his pink cell phone. Everything about him screamed gay, which was waaay  outta character for him. (I guess that they were begging for Matt to be aloud in the room.) Anyhoo, I go and grab a brush and sit on Emily's bunk and put my hair up. They all see me and beg me not to put it up, but I do anyway because it's annoying me. Then the dream starts to fade off as Beth is trying to make my hair look like hers.

----------


## TopazMyst

16.08.2009Fragments of 8.16.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I has walked into this building (forget what it was) and when I left one of the people had said "Good bye Tessa." I wondered who knew my name and I saw that it was Chelsy from camp. Didn't talk for very long, and I don't remember what was said. Though I can remember seeing her face because I noticed that the scrape on her nose was gone.
That's all I remember.
16.08.2009English version of the Texas chain saw massacre. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I was at my house in the kitchen watching mum open mail. As she was going through it she found a letter for me in the stack. I got it, and written on the outside was something like "Could not find a Miss Elodie [Last name], please try another address. Surrey mail office, England." But it changed a lot. (I should of done an RC) At first I briefly wondered if Elodie was even real, I wondered if maybe this was all some crule trick. (She's an online friend, so I guess I thought she may not be who she said she was.) Some where in all of that I decide to go to England.

*Skip:
*
I decide to go to Shanice's house first. I get there and knock on the door and I think her mother lets me in. The house is lovely, it looks a bit like my grandfathers except there aren't a thousand Bald Eagles everywhere. (He has a bit of a Bald Eagle fetish) Her mother walks off to go do something and I see Amber walk past the sofa in the living room. I can't help but walk over and pet him, he seems oddly willing to be held. (which is out of character for him.) I sit there and pet him for what seemed like forever, and there her mother came back into the room. She started asking me a lotta questions along the lines of "What are you doing here?" then it got to more personal questions such as "how much do you love her?" And she tried to tell me I was wasting my time, and seemed mad at the fact that I cared for Shanice.

After a while I think either she told me to leave, or I told her I would come back when Shanice was home. But regardless, I was leaving. I walked out the door and down the side walk just a little bit and some person grabs me and everything goes black.

*Skip:
*
I wake up on the floor of what seemed to be a jail cell. There were cells to my left, and a metal door in front of me, and it's locked. So I'm in the hallway. I look in the little window of the metal door, and I see Shanice's living room and Amber walking around - I'm still at her house! I look at the cells to the left, and the floors in the cells are a few feet lower than the hallway's floor. But what I see in the cell is freaky; several different versions of Lara Croft. Just then these guys with chains saws and some guy with a smaller hand held saw come in the room. Acting quickly, I kick the guy with the smaller saw and grab it. I jump up on the mettal beams on top of the cells and the guy with the huge chain saw fallows. He's waving it back and forth close to me, taunting me. I wait for him to swing it away from me and grab his hands trying to keep them from moving, and stick the smaller saw into his heart before he can get free. Trying not to think about the fact that I just took a life, I make sure the guy I took the smaller saw from is still knocked out and look for some keys. 

After getting outta of that crazy dungeon I get out just in time to see Shanice walk in the door. I think she was a bit shocked because I had blood stains on my cloths. But before we could even say anything my parents come running in with the cops behind them. (This is where it gets awkward and weird.) They say they're adopting Shanice. I was happy and completely weirded out at the same time. 

Then I wake up because my dog jumps on me.

----------


## TopazMyst

17.08.2009Purple Hamster! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was out at dad's shed with mum and dad, when we heard what sounded like a freight train. We ran out side and it was a small twister forming just a few feet away from me. It was white and skinny but still pretty powerful. So we ran around trying to get away from it... But where ever I went it went.

*Skip:*

Now there's this purple hamster thing that looks like a rock when he rolls up. Later in the dream I become him, who is now a dog that looks like a rock when it rolls up. I'm sent into some not so abandoned shed in the middle of no where on a cliff edge to spy on some group of people.
18.08.2009Bird Lovers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember much, I remember fragments mostly:

Like something to do with camp & something related to a video game I'm playing. But what I remember clearest is being at my grandmothers house (or a place that looked like it), and Shanice and Beth were there. I had taken my bird with me, and they were excited to see him, so we played with him for a while - which he loved. And I can't really remember what else happened.

I do remember being in my room at one point looking for something, but I don't know what.

----------


## TopazMyst

19.08.2009Same Race Both Won and Lost... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First part I remember is Brandi being over at my house. I had zoned out for a minuet and realized I had to tell her something. When I called her over I accidentally called her Shanice. I mentally slapped my self for goofing up and then tried to act like nothing had happened....


Now I'm at some sort of dirt bike track and mum, dad & my brother were there. I was in the race and won it. When I was handed my "trophy" - which was a plaque made outta splintering wood - I swung and hit it on the ground in excitement. One piece broke off and hit mum in the head... She landed on the ground, out cold. The paramedics came....

*Skip:*

At the hospital I was told that she had died. Long story short, I spent most of my time in a glass walled room crying.

*Skip:*

Now I'm out at a different race track for horses. Still trying not to cry. I mount up and get ready to race some random girl. I remember racing along the beach; I was trying to keep my horse in the damp sand so she could get a good grip. I won the race, and they gave me a similar plaque to the first one. I started crying again, and wake up a short while later.

I fall back asleep for a moment and I'm called to my parents room by some random dream character that's supposed to be a friend of mine. She has this new outfit for me, and she wants me to try it on. (Why... Why am I dreaming about clothing? Shoot me... ) It looked like something a sailor would wear, but I tried it on anyway. It didn't fit very well, and I was pulling it off when I told her she should try it on. As she was trying it on, I forget what I said but I said something silly in a very matter-of-fact way and she gave me a playful, murderous look. With out thinking I ran outta the room laughing and ran in my bathroom and leaned against the door so she couldn't get in. I woke up shortly after...

----------


## TopazMyst

20.08.2009Low Rider (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First dream I remember having is hard to remember, but basically some random girl tried to kiss me and I wouldn't let her.

*Next:*

It's so hard to remember, but I was talking to Shanice on the phone. The world was about to end, and I knew of another planet that we were able to live on and had a way to get to it. I was telling Shanice some way to get rich fast so that she could fly over to where I was. I wasn't leaving till she was safe...

*Skip:*

Now I'm at my grandmothers house and there are a lotta people that were supposed to be my aunts... But they just didn't seem familiar. It was almost like I was meeting them for the first time. There was one woman there who - in the dream - I thought was pretty. (She wasn't an aunt.) I hung around her mostly. (Small interpretation: This is like a reenactment of when I'd go over to my grandmothers on holidays and spend my time being completely dumb stuck by my cousins girl friend. ...I had a small crush on her...)

I walked outside for a little while and remember listening to a song (not a video) that Shanice edited. It was a remix of a NightWish song. One part kept repeating "mother of the queen" a few times after each chorus. It reminded me of Shanice's mother, but then I decided Shanice was more of a princess because queens are usually married. After a few minuets I realized that I gave Shanice the wrong instructions on how to get enough money for the flight. I believe I called her and fixed that.

Now the woman had to leave. She saw me as she was walking out to her car, and we got into this weird chat about what we like to eat. After a second, I heard a weird rock mix of low rider (*Face-palm*) coming from behind my grandmothers house. Two guys dressed like they were from a gang sat on a hood and my mum was out back a few feet away from them smoking. (She sneaks out from time to time for a fast cigarette break.) They were moving their arms to the beat of the music.... But as usual, when I hear a song with a good beat.... I wanna dance. I stared putting my right foot on the other side of my left and pulling it back in place, spinning around. I was moving my arms sorta like the guys, but I was in the air - never touching the ground. They said I was copying them and I yelled back that I wasn't touching the ground, in a snobby in-your-face sorta way. (Did I mention that they annoyed me?)

I remember thinking "wait, can I do this in real life?" and then thought that I could do it in real life... so I didn't do an RC....

I wake up shortly after...

----------


## TopazMyst

22.08.2009Crazy Horse (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

First bit I remember is running around in a war zone in the nineteen fifties.

*Skip:*

Now I'm in some weird room that's lit by candles made from bananas. We were doctors, and this person had broken their foot a long time ago in several places. It had healed wrong, so we had to break the bones again and realign them.

*Skip:*

Now I'm at my house, and I'm looking for our horses that have gone missing. (One died last year, and the other was... well... stolen in a way.) I looked out back and I see one of them running towards me and jumping fences - faster than any horse could in real life. I jump in a truck near me trying to get away, and before I can take off the tuck gets picked up and thrown to the ground. I keep trying to get away every time the truck lands tire side down... I wake up shortly after all of this...

23.08.2009Up The River (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Erm, first thing I remember is being in this weird place, it was supposed to be the dorms that we stayed in at camp, but these were crazy and technical and complex. There were showers out in the hallway (shudder) and my aunts and uncles that practically hate me were there.

*Skip:*

Now I'm outside of what feels like the camp, but I only remember following some one around in a group...

*Skip:*

I remember one part where I was in some big house, and I saw my grandmother who passed away early this year. She was able to communicate with me, and she sounded like her old self, before she started forgetting everything... I wish I could remember what she said...

*Skip:*

Now I'm out at this bridge, and there's some one hanging on a crane over the river. There are a lot of firemen there, and I think it's Captain Jack Harkness, but I really don't know. I get out to the base of the crane, and demand that they let me go up because I'm related to the person. I wind up holding two parts of the crane together barely while who ever it is tries to get off. It's hard to explain what the whole situation was, but the end result was us falling in a river.

I struggle to give the person (who is Jack, I think) a life jacket so he doesn't drown, but he forces me to put it on because I'm having a hard time staying above water. After being pulled quite a ways down the river, we end up in some sorta sewer system. (But it wasn't really gross or anything.) It was I jack, and a small group of people now, but I still dunno who everyone was. Something happened, and I had hidden under a tarp. When what ever it was was gone, or passed, Jack came and leaned over me, and kissed me on the cheek and told me everything was alright. Trying not to slap him, I thought about the fact that I didn't care that a hot guy just kissed me. I just didn't feel anything, it was like an answer to an unasked question...

Anyhoo, we keep walking through the never ending tunnels and I wake up...

----------


## TopazMyst

30.08.2009Together Forever (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was talking to Jake on MSN, and we were talking about Shanice... Then he wrote some sorta poem or something and it was going on about how "Shanice and Tessa would be together forever." 

30.08.2009Beth's Mum (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Remember Beth's mum was looking for some sorta tool. She was telling her girls that it would be "the kinda tool you'd want of you were hanging upside down blindfolded."
01.09.2009
31.08.2009Special Treatment (Non-lucid)


NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my house and the living room floor had been torn up and a small obstical course was fitted into the floor. There were some sorta  colored sticks that you ahd to take over the course. I got in trouble for taking Beth's fave color stick, and they made me give it to her. 
:\ Weird.

*
Last night:*
Clowning Around (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to some sort of fair with my family, and it had a chucky cheese there. We went in and the place was really crappy, and only ahd a few games. I forget most of the details...

Skip:

Now I'm outside on the fair grounds - and I'm a clown! Really annoyed I entertain some kids and my red wig keeps falling off. One time when it falls and hits the ground, I pick it up and put it on my head wrong. As I look back up I see Lena Katina standing in a group of people. She saw me and blushed so I just grin and wink at her. Kinda confused because no one's ever like that around me...

Skip:

Now I'm at my house, and mum tells me the boys (my friends/sorta cousins) will be here in a few minuets. All I remember is being mad because I didn't have enough time to get ready for company...

Meh, I can't remember anymore. I haven't been sleeping well.

----------


## TopazMyst

02.09.2009Lonely? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The first part is really hard to remember, but I was walking through a town after a bomb had hit it and met lots of random people and did lots of random things... Though it's hard to remember what I did now. Eventually the dream leads me to some sorta college far from home:
I'm in class and I'm bored wishing I could talk to Shanice on MSN. I'm playing with my pencil while some sorta professor is talking and touch the wall with the eraser. I draw imaginary lines on the wall and suddenly I hear a change in the tone of his voice. "And does anyone in the class know why she's doing that?" He pointed to me. "No? We do things like this when we're lonely, and my dear Tessa, you are a perfect example of it." I turned very solemn and looked around me to see the class turn their heads back to their papers and I did the same. He also said, "and so class, when you're working on your papers tonight and sign on to MSN, remember that you shouldn't get too distracted - you have work to do."
Later that day when I was back at the dorm, I patiently waited for her to sign on, and stared out the window. The weather was my favorite kind; cloudy, drizzly and windy.
*Skip:*
All I can remember now is following Yulia Volkova down the campus  sidewalk. I'm not sure why I was or how I met up with her, but their we were walking in the rain. ...She was really flirty...

----------


## TopazMyst

03.09.2009Playground (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to sleep after I woke up last night and didn't write anything down, so I don't remember much....
I was on some sorta playground, and I was moving objects around by using my mind. When I realize that you can't do that in real life and that I'm dreaming. The small world I was in had some random round saw blades that I had moved before I went lucid, and the were stuck in the wooden border of the second playground. It was dark outside, which annoyed me, so I focused on making it day time but nothing would happen. Then I made the mistake of closing my eyes which made mewake up for real when I opened them. I had fought to stay in the dream when I opened my eyes, but unfortunately, reality won.

I had another dream about me being blind. It's sorta complex because I could still see most of the time but I guess I had tricked my brain into thinking I couldn't. I remember getting my sight back and that they wanted to take my seeing eye dog away from me, but I had grown too attached to her to give her up.

----------


## TopazMyst

*See date to know which day what dream fell on. I haven't posted in a while, but I still write down what I can.*

06.09.2009I just don't like you that way. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Shanice and I were talking on msn, she was telling me about how she "just didn't like me in that way."
07.09.2009Twisters Come to Town (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm supposedly across the street from my house, while I'm standing on the deck looking at our road. I see a huge twisting cloud and tell dad to come out. He tells me I'm right - it is a Twister forming. It turns into a twister and starts ripping through things down the road. All I can remember is standing out on the road trying to talk people into getting underground, but they wont believe me. 
08.09.2009Final Destination (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In this dream I only remember people dying like in Final Destination. But they all died before I could return their favors. 

08.09.2009Supermassive Black Hole (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream seems to start out in space. I and The Doctor are standing on some little floating land mass in space. And he started some sorta black hole. He does something to try and fix it, but he only makes the situation worse by turning to the Tardis into two inactive ones. 

*Skip:*

Now I'm at some sorta river and in a building the is stuck, half flooded next to a small waterfall. Mum's standing on the shore across from the building and she's fishing. I wait for another strong wave to come out of the water fall and run across the water using the force from the wave to keep me above water... One problem; the wave was too powerfully and it sent me down the river. I float for miles down the river, and eventually start paddling farther down the river in a tire tube/float. But some one - not just anyone - who was kinda ghost like or spirit like talked me into going back that night.

*Skip:* 

Now I and a few others are trapped in some sort of science lab. I bust outta the place and rescue some one who looks a lot like Yoda's wife on my way out.

*Skip:
*
As I'm flying out of that place I hear the loud intercom say that the gas has been deployed. So I fly farther away as fast as I can. I see some one below getting beat up so I stop and try and help the person out. All I can remember is I and a few flying strangers fighting together. And one saying "Yeah, I'm a gay super hero - deal with it." 
*
Skip:*

Now I'm going to some sorta ranch to pick my horses up. I notice that all of the roads in the area are named after some of the people who live on 'em, and it annoyed me for some reason. After I get there, I walk out to Sadie and hold the halter behind my back like always. I walk up to her slowly trying to keep her calm by talking to her. But she spooks and runs out to Wendi. I see Wendi running to wards me with her teeth bared and read to bite. I  run to the closest car and jump up and grab a tree branch. She barely bites me as I try to get on top of the car. I wake up.
*
Fragments:* 

Mum was downloading something expensive to fix our PC.

I was at miss Joy's (Pastors wife) funeral and at another point I went to my grandfathers. *Shudder*

I remember watching a young girl in her room watch Kim and Kerry videos from the TV show ER. And she changed the window or channel when her mum walked in.  


10.09.2009Random Nightmare (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember much, not sure _why_ I want to remember. I'm sure that I had a dream about my grandmother and one about Shanice - and I think they were in this dream... ...But I'm not sure.

I know I was outside near our SUV, but I can hardly even racall it now.

The only slightly clear part I can remember is this:

I was in my room and something was whispering/yelling my name outside of the window, and I (which isn't normal for me, the emotions were fake I suppose - created by the dream it's self) was terrified. And the person/thing started trying to break in and I woke up. ...Still scared to death. I don't know why it left me so shaken... 

10.09.2009Just Let Go (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at a store, and I was helping a friend - a guy put stuff on shelves. (He worked there) At one point I was stuck on top of the store and the guy came around back with a fork life and stood on it while it ascended. There was some sorta platform on it, but it was a few feet away from the roof. He told me to hop on, that he'd catch me but I didn't trust him enough. He finally talked me into doing it. I grabbed his hand and just... let go. (Let go of my fears and so on.)

Later we're at my house and I trip and he catches me. We're closer than I want to be, but I decide to be playful/teasing and kiss him. Wasn't much of a kiss, just a small one, and then we were worried my dad would see. It was... pleasant... but no fireworks... Yet... I was happy. And all I could think about was that happiness was better than pain. Fireworks or not.

10.09.2009The Cross (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Now I'm at this stadium-church-ish-sanctuary-fortress. (Hard to explain) And the theme is crosses on all of the buildings. I learn that they don't worship God, but only the cross. So I try to witness to them - only to be trapped in a bubble with a few other friends flying high up into the air. There's some sort of odd hexagon shaped grid below floating a few feet above ground. Most of it is orange and we need to break it so that we can get out of the bubble. The person in the bubble with me had something on their arm that looked a lot like a pip boy from fallout 3. (Google it) The person is some how able to disable the bubble, and the grid and get us safely back to ground. 

*Skip: 
*
Now a bunch of the people that live in this place are evacuating and running away, some what calmly and orderly. As they're leaving, I tried to tell some of them about God. I tried to explain to them that the cross isn't going to save them. I told them that He created us in His image and made us for Him. And that at first, the penalty of sin was death, so people sacrificed animals to pay that price. But that He loved us so much - he sent His only son to die the ultimate death for us, to wash away our sins and make us perfect in his eyes. So he was crucified on the cross. I told them that doing good things and being a good person wouldn't get them into heaven. And that they had to tell God them selves that they believed and that they wanted to have a relationship with him personally. Because that's what He wants most, is to love and be loved. And the least we could do is praise Him and love Him for creating us, and allowing us to live and giving us our own free will. Because we can only be truly happy with Him, no one else can fill that need. Only He can love us perfectly. And if we chose to ignore Him, and not be grateful - not believe, we would just burn in hell - forever. Some of them acted like they didn't need God, so I explained that they may say that now, but everyone - everyone needs God. It's not "un-cool" to Love God - to need help. But most of them turned away from me. And it hurt me deeply knowing they didn't care about someone who cared so much about them. I felt bad for them. I left that place a bit sad... 

As I was walking out I saw a shooting star and made a wish; I wished that I could meet Shanice soon. I thought I saw the star go in reverse and shoot the way it had come... but it was just a plane.

----------


## TopazMyst

11.09.2009Lena Katina's New Album (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't rememeber where I was, or what I was doing But I do remember listening to Lena Katina's songs from her new album. (Which isn't out yet) They were so awesome, and had a really uniq sound to them!
_______

12.09.2009Lena & Yulia (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, very hard to remember, but here it goes... 

I THINK we were at an airport at some point and time. Maybe at the start of this dream... Not sure. 
But the clearest memory I had was when I and Lena were laying on (I think it was mine) my bed talking. I don't remember what was said but I felt so... safe...
And then I remember getting something to eat for Lena and Yulia... 
Basically I think I had picked them up from an air port, and they stayed at my place... 

*Fragment:* Yulia had kicked dirt in my face while I was on the ground. At least I think it was Yulia... Everything is so messed up and hard to remember.

12.09.2009Camp... 2050 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamt I went back to camp, and only I and James were in the group - no one else showed up. And Tyler was on the staff. They both looked waaay older than they should. Like 50-ish.

----------


## TopazMyst

18.09.2009Visitor (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm next to a wooden building and there's a camp counselor with me and my mum. I have all of my bags with me and the lady is telling us about how long I'll be staying and what we'll be doing. Two months. Mum gives her some paperwork, and tells me goodbye... and I'm standing there dazed wondering where the cell phone is. She had forgotten to give me some way of contacting her. I then remember that I'm going to be there for a month and get angry. Not sure what happened, but I know I hardly talked to anyone, and glared at the camp counselors. 

*Skip:* *
*
I forget what we're doing but I and a bunch of girls are hanging out in a huge cavern/cave. I'm standing with my back against the wall, not bothering to talk to anyone because they're all gossiping about people - which annoys the hell outta me. 
I dunno if I was still in that cave - or even at camp, but some one got in touch with me and I found out Shanice was coming to Texas. (Not very sure as to how I found out...) I remember wondering why she never told me...
 
*Fragments:* *
*
I was running through a store...I also remember calling her, I'm not sure what was said...And I remember one little fragment of seeing her... She was just in some room on the phone.
I can't remember the last part of this dream... Dad woke me up while I was dreaming... But I know I found her...

----------


## TopazMyst

24.09.2009Pool party? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had Shanice's window open on MSN while she was off line, and accidentally said something in it. She replied "what?" and I just apologized and moved on... 
Now I'm just talking to Elodie on MSN with web cams on and some sorta chip dip she had spilled on the floor. She blamed it on me, and at first I didn't understand, but my dream tricked me and now I was in her house - talking to her face to face. I felt really bad for knocking the bowl over. After a few minuets, a girl walked in - it was a friend of Elodie's. Suddenly I felt like I was intruding, and a tried to hide a blush. (I never blush so easily.) Her friend wanted to go swimming, but first they had to go pick some things up. We walked out to Elodie's pool and they told me to wait there, and gave me some odd reason for why I couldn't go. I jumped in and suddenly felt like I was in the game, Thief. I saw some one walking in the shadows with a bow and arrow, and I had one as well. So I tried to shoot him. I failed the first two times, the finally hit him. Turns out they were fake arrows, and that person was my brother. The girls came back and we all went swimming.

----------


## TopazMyst

28.09.2009Crazy Frog (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I barely remember getting off a plane, and mum rented a car and we drove to Shanice's house. I knocked on the door and no one was there... So then I did something I wouldn't do in reality; I walked in with out permission and knocked on her bedroom door. Still nothing. I walked away and heard a funny noise come from her room, so I went back and her bed was unmade and the closet door was shut. (Which wasn't how it looked before.) Slightly freaked I walked away again... Then I heard the noise one more time. So I looked ...again, and the closet door was open. 

I heard my mum talking to someone down stairs so I walked back down slowly, kinda worried because I don't think I was supposed to be in there.It was her mother, who seemed like an old fashion-Texas-hospitality-type of person - not what I was expecting. She got excited when she saw me, and ran up and gave me a huge bear hug. She started rambling about how we could stay there, and that she'd have to pick up some things to eat at the market for us. (Like a typical old fashion Texas-ish person. Weird.) I asked her where Shanice was, and she told me she was at a friends house and she'd be back tomorrow. 

Then I heard something upstairs again, I went in search of that stupid noise and was at Shanice's room again. Then I saw 'em, to small 2 year old boys crawling out from under her bed. Her mother yelled up to me that they were her cousins. They ran down stairs, and her room was a bit of a mess now... So I picked up the things that had fallen and made her bed... 

I walked back down and her mother asked me if I wanted to go to the shops with her, and I shrugged and said "sure." "So, how many of her friends have you talked to?" she said as we walked out the door. "Um, just Elodie and Beth." She looked back at me seeming confused, "but not Alex?" "Um, no." I started to ask who is he but she interrupted me. "Aww, oh well, all scares will heal in time, just like the bruise on your for head." She touched it and asked me how I had gotten it... I had no clue, I was still dazed by what she had said. 

I realized I had been wearing the same cloths all flight and wanted to change, so I told her to go on without me. (Think I thought the flight was 2 days long... weird.) "Who is Alex?" is all that was going through my head as I walked out to the car... When I got there, there were a lotta football players out on the street, and they were just hanging out. Mum opened the back of the SUV we had come in, and we realized our thing's were still at the airport when it was empty. 

One of the football players approached me, and I got down at acted like I was about to tackle one of his friends. (We were just playing around.) He laughed and told me to "bring it on." I was like "yeah, I'm smarter than that," and stuck my tongue out at him. Anway, he came up to me and asked me if I'd like to go out with him later that night and I was nice but turned him down. Mum asked me "was he just hitting on you?!" And I told her "at least I knew he was hitting on me," and laughed. (Referring to the time when girl was hitting on her, and she didn't know it.) Mum glared at me and laughed as well. 

Later on I was told to sleep in Shanice's bed that night. I was a bit... hesitant about it. Before I could say anything her mum, she insisted I sleep there and said it wasn't debatable. 
As I lay in her bed that night, I looked up and saw this weird frog like thing... It had a weird little shell on the back. All I could think was "England sure has some weird animals..." And woke up...

----------


## TopazMyst

02.10.2009You are my world (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Fragments:* 
I was typing something in the address box of an internet browser, and it said something like: "Your world" instead of world wide web. I simply entered "you are my world, always and forever." Someone injected me with something, and it made me super strong and invincible. 

The rest of what I remember is a private conversation I had with a friend...

----------


## TopazMyst

06.10.2009Bad Hair Day (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember dad and I going to this house, some sorta place. I think it was Paw Paw's. My uncle Clay came over while dad was away, and my hair was all messed up and he said he was a barber now, and that he could fix it. So I sat down in front of a mirror and let him work. He started talking about how he missed us, and how much he wished things could be set right again. After he was done, he begged me to take his phone number and told me to keep in touch. 
06.10.2009Tests (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking around a nice town with my mum, when I saw some teens playing what almost looked like American Football. I walked over to the small field-ish place, and it turned out that they were playing something similar to Football; Rugby. (Not even sure if they're close at all, my dream was just making it up.) I was happily watching a girl hit some weird beach ball-ish thing outta the field. Suddenly I heard the coach call my name. At first I thought "wow, she has the same name as me!" But then he looked at me, motioned for me to get over there. I walked over to where the girl had once stood, confused. (Did I mention that I was in England? So everyone had pretty accents BUT me. lol) He threw me the ball, and I tried to hit it... Well... the wind blew it away from me, and I had to run around and try to catch it. I hit it the second time, and did pretty well. 
I went back over to the stairs that led to the bleachers where some guys were hanging out. Some how we got into a conversation about English and American money. And we started looking at each others coins. The guy I was talking about coins with asked me if I had taken some sort of placement test, and I told him I was about to take the American version of it. They said I could play on their team, but I'd have to take that test first. Yeah, I got nerves - fast. But just before they could say anymore, dad woke me up. 

08.10.2009Worms? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm walking into my house, which is the Torchwood base and I'm looking for a small can of worms. I think my mum - who isn't my mum in the dream - wanted to go fishing. But I do have parents. Jack and Ianto. When I walk in, Jack is sitting in a chair with it's back facing Ianto, and Ianto is in another chair - back facing Jack. Ianto has the most adorable I'm-pissed-at-Jack-face, and Jack has this crafty I-just-wanna-kiss-and-make-up-already-face. (Hehe. So cute.) 
Unfortunatly that's almost all I can remember. 
Fragment: Brandi showed up at a laser tag match, which was in a grocery store. She wanted to talk to me, but I wouldn't let her... I was mad at her...

----------


## TopazMyst

Night before lasts dream:

14.10.2009Trees (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was out on a lake/river and some how go pulled/transported deep, deep under water. Hundreds of feet down. When I was just about to run outta breath, I swam up under this air pocket in a huge tree trunk. Turns out there was a small underwater home there. It mayhave been apart of a bigger underwater city, but I'm unsure. All I remember doing there was flirting with some girl... (What a way to spend my time in an epic underwater city. *face-palm*)

----------


## TopazMyst

18.10.2009Wrong way [Fragments] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

_Fragments:_*

** I was out walking on the trails of my grandmothers land, when I had started thinking deeply. I was so spaced out, that I started walking down some random person drive way with out realizing. And ran into a lady who owned the property. I had a heck of a time explaining why I was there. Though she oddly seemed to have a strong sense of understanding when I explained what had happened.

*** I had a bunch of siblings and I couldn't remember any of their names. (I only have one brother in real life.)

----------


## TopazMyst

19.10.2009Parent Problems (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

_Fragment:_ Brandi was in mum and dad's room talking to my mum. I walked in when I heard Brandi say "I was just flirting with some person." And decided to say "You have to be "Gender specific" or mom will freak out on you," and laughed. I meant for it to be funny, but things just felt awkward.


_Dream:_ I was in my room when I heard dad walk into the house. He was yelling at my brother and seemed pretty upset. I had this premonition that he would also be mad at me, and wanna do something to punish me - like take my iPod. (I do this a lot in real life. Though dad's not _this_ mad.) I grabbed my iPod and put it in between my mattresses. And stepped out of my room so that he wouldn't go in there to find me. For some reason I changed my mind and thought it would be better of I put my iPod in my pocket, so I went back in, grabbed it, and shoved it in my pocket while I walked outta the room. Bad move. Dad saw me and told me "give me your iPod." I asked "why?" And he said "it doesn't matter why young lady, give it to me now!" And I said something that I knew would piss him off farther. "Unless I have a good reason as to why you want it, you aren't getting it." He gave up too easily and stormed out of the room. Then I thought "oh crap, he's just gonna cut the internet off instead." (Yet another fail.) So I run over to the PC to tell a few friends about me pissing off dad and that I didn't know when - if ever - I would get back online. But the PC didn't work like it was supposed to, and I had a hard time signing on to MSN. (I should of done an RC, but I didn't. Grr.) 

I don't really remember anymore. But I would like to note that my dad isn't like this in real life, it was just some weird dream.

----------


## TopazMyst

21.10.2009Meeting Elodie (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside in a slightly wooded area. I think there might have been a log cabin out there, or some sort of old worn house. Anyway, I remember meeting Elodie out there. We were both really excited to see each other. Though I can't remember this part very well. There was a weird tree there which was made out of approximately 1" in diameter, 5" long square posts. They were made out of many different colours and made the tree look almost real. Though none of them was glued together, they were all stacked on top of each other and freely standing there. _(Which makes me wonder why they didn't fall.)_ Elodie's dad was there, and he had warned us not to get too close to that tree.  

Later I and Elodie go to this room, I dunno, it may be a hotel room of some sort. But anyway, I remember us laying on the bed and talking for like, forever. After a while we both got tired, and she laid her head on my shoulder, and I think we fell asleep. When I woke up, I noticed that she was inhaling deeply. I chuckled and asked her "so... what do I smell like?" She said "I'm not sure, the guy over there smells awful." She pointed to the guy in one of the many beds in our now bigger room. (weird) "It's hard to smell anything over that stench," she said. We both laughed. 

_Okay, this is all I remember, except I vaguely remember having a dream about getting ready to go to a job site with dad._

----------


## TopazMyst

22.10.2009House of Night? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

_Note: Some of the people in here are characters from the House of Night books. Loren is one of them._ 

I remember running to some main office at a school - and it was night time! I guess I was at the House of Night, sorta. Anyway, I go to this office and get my class schedule, because apparently it had changed. I was running slightly late for one class so I had to run down some hallways and past a really lovely courtyard to get to the proper class room. I see an empty seat go to sit down. The person sitting across from me is Shanice. The look on her face was weird, she was glaring at me as if she were pissed off at me. I asked her what was wrong - really confused - and she turned to the girl next to her a stuck up some random conversation... Ignoring me. I think we were in some weird PE class, I dunno. We weren't sitting in our seats very long, I know we were doing something physical. Maybe fencing or gymnastics? I have no clue. I just remember blue mats being there. 
Now I remember going to some drama/poetry class, it was weird because the teacher was really flirty with me, and was always asking me to recite stuff. I think maybe he was Loren. 
After I left that class I think I went to do something, I went to this place to talk with someone about a serious subject. _(No, I don't remember what.)_ I arrived at this office's hallway which was very white, well light and very modern. I remember having to empty my pockets on some white cube-ish surface. Like a white rectangular cube with lights inside of it. And I went through a series of scanners to make sure I wasn't armed. Then I finally got into this persons office. Something happened there, like the shutters on the windows slowly started to retracts, and I almost got killed because sunlight almost touched me. The important person I was talking to almost got killed as well. _(Guess we were some sort of vampyres.)_ 
22.10.2009Empire State Building (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had this dream about there being some laser beam powered by sunlight, which pointed at places on a big map of the world. At each place it pointed to, there was another piece that fitted on the laser that made it point at a new place on the map. Eventually I got all of the pieces and and forget what happened! But anyway, there was this older person who owned the whole building. (I think it was an older woman.) She took me to floor 84 (I think that was the number eighty-something) and she showed me what was there. It was like a nuclear reactor or something. And she was able to move huge tanks of nuclear wast just by pointing at them with some sorta wrist band/remote on her hand. (It looked a lot like something Jack Harkness wears on Torchwood.) Anyway, she could also control what music was playing over the building's speakers with it. (Haha!) Later I found out that she had left the building to me in her will. So I owned the Empire State Building in the end. I can't remember this dream very well at all.

----------


## TopazMyst

03.11.2009Fragments of 11.3.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*** I was out in my front yard, and I thought I heard someone talking in the woods across the street. I wondered who would be out there and so I got my dog my dog and went on a walk. I figured it was my mum or cousin or something. I crossed the street and someone pulled out of their driveway behind me and were looking at me really menacingly until they were out of sight. I walked a little while and finally find my self in a house back there. Mum's cleaning a bath tub in that house while my grandmother watches.

*** Now I'm in a car with Lena and Yulia. I'm driving around in New York and they're talking to me in broken English. (But I can't remember what was said!  :Sad:  ) All I remember is that I'm some sort of singer and we're touring together.  And at one point I was flying around while they chased me trying to catch me if I fell.
*
** Mum was driving down some highway really fast and I yelled that we didn't have Kristi. (My dog) Then she hit the E-break and the car flipped around and I thought we were all gonna die. But it stopped and we went back to get Kristi.


*** I was in the back seat of a car with some girl who was probably a really important person or super hero or something. My brother was in the front seat, and Kristi (my dog) was on my left.The woman turned to me and told me "I have to know everything you know, or else I wont be able to save us." I squeaked and replied "Everything?!" And she said "I promise I wont tell any of what I know, your secrets are safe with me." She placed her hands on my head and when she was done I knew she knew everything I knew. I looked up at her some what terrified and asked "can you save us?" "Well, if I can filter through all of these crazy fantasies, maybe I can." She was joking, but my mum didn't know that and her glare practically melted me in the back seat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> 12.02.2009Carlisle Cullen in the closet (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was in my closet, and it was odd, a lot bigger, like a little storage room.
> He had his stethoscope out, using it on the walls. I think he was looking for rats.



LOL (one of my favorites). Don't die on me Tessa!  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## DreämerZzz

I noticed that in a lot of your near lucid dreams, u wake up before u can go lucid. I heard what u should do in those situations is spin around. This stops the dream from ending 96% of the time. Try it next time u think ur going to wake up and tell me how it goes

----------


## TopazMyst

> LOL (one of my favorites). Don't die on me Tessa!



Haha! One of mine too. XD Naw, I'm not gonna die. Sorry I haven't posted for a while, my dreams have been either too vague or too personal.




> I noticed that in a lot of your near lucid dreams, u wake up before u can go lucid. I heard what u should do in those situations is spin around. This stops the dream from ending 96% of the time. Try it next time u think ur going to wake up and tell me how it goes



Thanks, I'll try to remember that! :smiley: 


15.11.2009Life Turned into a Horror Film (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It all starts out on this icy cliff where I, Shanice, and a guy who reminds me of Stark are there. The cliff was about to shatter or something, and I and Shanice had to climb down the side of it on a small ladder and get into a tunnel the went inside the cliff it's self. We walked down to where the ladder was, and the drop off was really, really far down. Ice started to fall from the top of the cliff, so I made Shanice go first and picked up a piece of sheet wood and held it in front of I and the ladder. I peeked out after I was sure it was done falling, and set the wood down again. After that I looked down as I saw Shanice crawl into the tunnel, just then the ladder broke and I couldn't tell if she fell or if she was trapped inside. I yelled for her but got no reply. I waited trying not to cry, and finally yelled and got a reply: "I'll be up in a minute! Stop worrying!" I saw an Ice pick hit the top of the Ice next to me and it slipped, I jumped out and reached for her and grabbed her hand. It took all I had not to slip and fall off, but I managed to help her up. "Never, do that to me again - 'kay?! Next time use ropes! Please!" "What ever," she said winking at me and we walked back up to the  base of the mountain. Farther away from the cliff. All I know is that there was a valve in the tunnel she was in, and she had to of turned it and it made something happen, but I forget that part. 

Now I'm getting out of some vehicle and there's a competition of some sort outside of a friends house. (I don't know who's house it is, but I know there's some sorta party going on.) I walk by the big front yard where a lot of people are running around, laughing and such. And as I'm walking up to the front door I see a blond girl dressed in a Goth/punk fashion, and ask "Kaitlyn?" She turned around and before I could register who it was she said "Nope - her little sister! Hey Tessa!" "Destiny!" I  said as I walked up to hug her. We talked about what had been going on in our lives as we walked into the house.  

Now It's later and I'm driving back to the same house _(think I forgot something)_ and it's almost dark. I stopped back at the house and see a crow/raven fly by and it lands on the hood of my car. It looks at me and flies off to the roof of the house. I know something's wrong and think there were suddenly people screaming. All I remember is running in the house trying to find family and get them to safety while the ravens flew around trying to kill people. The next part I remember is being in a place that looks a lot like my grandmothers. She's sitting in her recliner and I can still hear the birds cawing outside. My grandmother was sick and I was trying to get her to talk to me, "Grandma? Are you okay? What's my name?" She started babbling about something random, and her speech slowly got more random and made no sense. I can't remember this part too well, I think she had  a bullet wound or something, but I don't know why she had memory loss. I was crying begging her to remember my name and that's about all I can remember.
Basically it's like this whole dream screams "HAUNTED!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

whoah. ravens are intense animals. i love ravens.

----------


## TopazMyst

^ Haha, yeah, I was reading a book that involved them. XD

20.11.2009New Moon (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had dreamt that my brother was talking while we watched new moon and all of the girls were pissed off at him for talking. lol

Then I dreamt I was at church in Sunday school. I was in Bob's adult class (which is odd because he doesn't teach anymore) and he suddenly wasn't able to teach. I don't know what happened, but I remember is wife, Nancy, taking over and teaching. All of the older men in the group were mad because a woman was teaching. I stood up for her and they all dealt with it. I don't really remember what happened after that. 

Note: Yeah, some of the older guys don't think women should be teaching, but it's just a few guys. Our church is nice and the girls practically  run it anyway. lol

----------


## TopazMyst

29.11.2009T-Rex (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

From what I can tell, I'm in a junk yard that reminds me of my grandmother's place. It doesn't have much junk in it, just a few scraps here and there. Anyway, I'm with my dad and a few other people, and I think we're trying to get this big ol' broken down bus to work again. The reason why we're trying to get it to work is because we can hear a T-Rex coming in the distance. I and my dad gave up on it and tried to talk everyone else into coming with us, but they insisted on staying and trying to fix it. I and dad got a mile or so down the road and heard screams coming from the bus and the sound of a T-Rex.. um... Screeching? Then we felt the ground shake as he came after us, he could smell us. Dad and I got down into the ditches on the sides of the road. I was on one side of the road, and he on the other. I heard the T-Rex stop and I could hear him sniffing. I was planning on sneaking into a house and stealing a fast car, but he got to close and I woke up before it ate me.

I also had a dream about Vampire bats killing humans, and something to do with the game, Thief.

----------


## TopazMyst

04.12.2009NCIS (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an office building with Gibs and another co-worker that my dream just made up. There was a desk up against the wall that looked a bit old and it had piano books on top of it. Gibs told us to take it down stairs and throw it in the trash. I and my co-worker/partner picked up the desk and haled it over to the elevator. We sat it down in the lobby of the building because we were tired and it was heavy, and a young guy approached us. I forget what we talked about, I think it was just a bunch of sarcastic comments exchanged between us. One being made about the sign glued to the desk saying "Hello, how may we help you?" 
Later on in this dream I and Gibs have our guns drawn and we're trying to catch someone. We are in a dark building and we get on the only elevator working. We have to mess with the buttons in the inside and outside just to get it working. The most notable things were the switches on either side of the door. The one on the out side of the elevator kept switching off and shut the elevator down. Gibs some how got out each time and turned it back on. By the time we make it to the roof we find a helicopter parked up there with no onein it, and hear gin fire on the street below. I look over and see the man we're after running away from the cops. They were shooting at him but it didn't seem to phase him too much. I then noticed he was a robot of some sort. "Damn it! He was MINE!" I heard Gibs yell from behind me. Just then I saw the man/robot below blow up and injure a lot of people below. I remember nothing else. 04.12.200912.04.09 Fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*** I went to see New Moon and when I watched it I had control of it with a remote. I also remember seeing awesome previews for the next movie. It was really realistic. I remember seeing Victoria fighting with someone. 

*** I was very young and had been baking some sort of bread. I showed it to my parents and she seemed to give me a look of pity. Then they started talking about the cooking course I had taken and about how I couldn't finish it because the last part of it was about tasting food and wine and so on. 

*** I was outside on my front porch and there was snow in a few patches all around. I picked some up and tried to make a snow ball and it had this weird plastic like texture. 

*** I remember being in the woods close to night time with a girlfriend. (I guess my dream just made her up.) We had gone out there so no one would see us together. 

*** And last but not least, I remember talking to Spong on the phone. It was a weird conversation. I think I may have been crying. But I don't remember anything that was said. 

I had so many dreams last night that it's hard to remember but small bits of each one.

----------


## TopazMyst

07.12.2009Another Twister Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was standing near the kitchen sink and looking out the window watching the storm. It was all very real, I was thinking about random things and minding my own business when I saw what looked like a funnel cloud right outside the window. It was only a foot or so away from the window, and it was casually slowly turning around and around. It looked harmless and terrifying all at the same time. I ran over to the intercom and tried to tell my parents who were out in the back shed/shop doing something. (We call it the "shop" though it's not a store or anything.) I pressed the talk button and yelled "dad! There's a funnel cloud right outside the window!" When they replied all I heard was something like "Calm- We'll- up- soon." I knew they thought I wasn't serious or that I was dilousional by the way mom sounded. I went back over to the window and the funnel cloud was no longer there. I started feeling sick, but before I had too much time to have a mental breakdown I heard what sounded like a freight train and the house started shaking. I knew the twister was some where near the house and that it was about to hit it, but I couldn't tell where. I ran into the living room where my brother sat scared on the sofa and grabbed him and ran to our windowless bathroom. "Stay here" I told him as I ran around grabbing anything soft and throwing it in the bathroom, then I went in my room and grabbed the mattress off my bed and drug it in. I saw Toby filling up the bathtub that had pillows in it and was shocked. "What the hell are you doing?!" He didn't have time to answer when we heard the twister hit the house. "Drain it!!!"  I yelled and pulled the plug out. I was going to have him get in the tub and get in next to him, pulling the mattress over us, but I think I woke up. 

Note: The twisters in my dreams are weird, it's like their alive and thinking and evil. They are far from normal.

----------


## TopazMyst

10.12.2009The Fallout is Comming (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I and my mother and brother are being chased by some people. They are after I and my brother. Mom sticks us in some shopping cart and pushes it into some huge water slide of sorts that goes hundreds of miles. I remember it getting wider and meeting up with more kids/teens in shopping carts. (OMG... *face-palm*) Some of the people I knew; I had ran into Jake and his shopping cart. 
Anyway, I wake up before our shopping car falls over. (I have no clue that I'm still dreaming, it's very real to me.) I realize I had fallen asleep at the computer and rub my head where I had it on the desk. When I was stretching I looked at the computer and noticed something. The numbers where the time would be were changing rapidly and once they got to nine they'd repeat. And there where windows open with green code scrolling down almost as fast and most of the PC was inaccessible. I wondered if someone was trying to hack our PC or something, so I shut it off. I get up and notice that it's morning, I go to the window to see where the sun is and nearly get sick. I see a huge mushroom cloud off in the distance to the east. "Mom!!" I yell out. "What?!" She asks me worried. "Look out side!" "Oh my god," she says looking through the windows near the back door. "Mom, get only what's necessary to take with you - and get Toby and tell him to do the same! Help out of you need to. Put what you have in the back of the SUV! We should be able to get far enough away that the fallout wont get here til we are gone. If we hurry." "But Tess, dad has the SUV at work!" "Call him if he isn't already on his way home, tell him to get here NOW!" Mom ran and got the phone and I went to my room and stuffed a few pairs of cloths in a bag. I thought about taking my iPod. (Yes, I can never part with it. It's like glued to me.) And I realized it wasn't gonna work and got pissed off. I forgot about it then and went to the birds cage. There was no way I would be able to put them in the SUV. I thought about letting them go but knew they'd only get killed. I poured a lot of seed and water into their cages and hoped they'd be okay. I heard dad pulling behind the house and then my dream kinda goes fuzzy from that point. I remember some people saying my town safe after a little while, and a few people came here without homes and so I wound up sharing a room with some movie star I didn't know. (Who was very annoying.) 
But anyway, that's about all I can remember.

----------


## TopazMyst

11.12.2009Secret Meetings (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember fragments:

First part I remember is being - I think - at my place, though it looked a lot different. There was a travel trailer (maybe a few) in out back yard. Anyway, Brandi had been staying near by in a travel trailer, all of my family on my mothers side was in town - but I dunno why. I could see Brandi through an open window in the trailer and no one was around but her, so I decided this might be my only chance to see her for a long time. So I carfuly walked next door and crawled through the window. Little did I know that there was a bed with her mom sleeping in it right next to the window. Even though I landed on her feet I didn't wake her up. I looked up after falling on the floor and Brandi gave me one of those "she-is-NOT-doing-this" looks. I think we snuck outside for a little while to chat - I'm not sure.

Next fragment:

I remember being in the same trailer but this time with my cousin Tod. (He's like the big brother I never had. XD) I remember that it was night time and he was teaching me how to dance for a date that I had later that night. But I can't really remember who I went out with...

----------


## TopazMyst

*I um... Had a lucid dream last night... I didn't do exactly what I've been planning to do. Which is go back to that beach in one of my older dreams. So I decided to try and make someone appear - with out losing my lucidity.*

12.12.2009Dream world has weird meltdown (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm crawling out side a window I think and I'm hanging on to a conveniently placed cabinet handle screwed into the side of my house. It was cloudy and nice  out and I had coin in my hand, my plan was to toss it up in the air and catch it in order to fly. Then that all became so stupid to me and I realized I was dreaming I looked around and saw that I was hanging on my house, and that I was on a wall that jutted out that wasn't supposed to be there. I wasn't about to let go of the handle but I took notice that it was so easy for me to hang on. I barely felt my weight at all. I touched the wood on the walls to try and stabilize, then I closed my eyes and commanded "Give me wings!" I didn't open my eyes and worried I'd be covered in feathers, then I felt them growing and tickling me around me face. "Not that much feathers! Give me wings!" I yelled and opened my eyes. For some reason or another my flight and landing are really hard for me to remember, I know I did it, and I know I had wings. But I'll continue from where I entered the house. I walked back in the house and now I don't have wings. I stood near the sofa and touched it to stabilize my self. I closed my eyes said "Make her appear." I opened them and nearly woke up, I focused on the person in front of me and held on to the sofa using what felt like all of my strength just to stay asleep. I stabilized my self again and then looked at Shanice who's back was facing me. She turned around slowly and she slowly looked more and more like her self. "Well aren't you going to say something?" I asked. "I was created by you, I say only what you want me to Tessa." "Great, I feel like I'm creating Dopple-robots." I sighed... Her accent wasn't the same. It was close, but just not the same thing. She walked over to the windows near the front door and I approached her and tapped her on the shoulder. She hardly even turned to face me then walked away towards the kitchen. I gave up on trying to talk to her and decided to go and fly again. I looked outside and it was bright and sunny. "Become cloudy and cool!" I commanded. Then mum chimed in out of no where and said "but is it rains your wings will get wet and you may fall!" I sighed. "Make it partly cloudy and don't rain." It became pitch black outside. Then I looked over in the kitchen and the dogs cages were weird. The inside of one was bright and light up and the inside of another was pitch black. "Stop that!" I yelled. No use. All of the colors of my dream world started changing and fading.  And I lost my lucidity when I had a false awakening. I went into the living room and mum was sleeping on the sofa and woke her up with out meaning to. I told her I was sorry and started to try and type out my dream, but it all becomes really fuzzy after that.
*I think I know how I could have made this dream more realistic. Instead of making people appear out of no where I should use that technique I read (somewhere on this forum - months ago) about how you should make up a reason why the person would appear, like I would need a cup of sugar and that person would just happen to drop by with it. Maybe that would make things more realistic...?*

----------


## TopazMyst

18.12.2009Fragments of 12.18.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*** I'm riding in our car as dad drives us back into camp. I tell my family about the new buildings at that I notice as we drive through the camp grounds. I told them that I had a dream that those exact buildings appeared in. (The dream I remembered in this dream was a false memory.)

*** I was on a sidewalk heading towards a Starbucks, in what felt like New York city. I saw a Trash tuck picking up trash and on the side of the truck it said "Waste Management." It made me laugh because it was the name of an album that was just released. 

*** I, my father, my real younger brother, and another little brother that reminded me of my cousin were sorta jogging up this hill on a small road. It was very lovely out and I was running next to my other little brother (the one which isn't really real) while Toby (my real brother) ran along side our dad. I remember my un-real brother having a hard time running up the hill, so I got behind him and made sure he didn't fall. 

*** I remember being on one of my old horses and getting bucked off her. Then I remember  her trying to run after me and trample me into the ground. She looked almost evil and scary and was about to come around our front yard and charge after me again. So I try to fly away from her. I jump up and start kicking and waving my arms (like I've done in most of my flying dreams) and I almost get high enough to get away from her, but she bites me and throws me back to the ground. And I wake up and nearly fall out of bed. I was nearly lucid in this dream... *These were from yesterday...

I don't remember last nights dream... I just know something scared me and made me fall outta bed... I nearly squished my dog when I fell on the floor.  I wish I remember what scared me so much - it's making me paranoid.*

----------


## TopazMyst

20.12.2009Chances Fail Trains Derail (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My point of view keeps changing from being in a car to being in the train, but mostly I'm in the car. At first I'm in the car and a train is about to cross on the road I'm driving on. I don't know why, but I think I'm trying to get it to go somewhere, for some reason it's very important that it takes a turn onto the road that I'm on. (There are tracks in place on the road as well) I don't know how, but I managed to change the tracks so that the train would turn onto the tracks placed in the road. I have to speed on ahead of the train and get in front for some reason, then I'm in the train and it derails. I somehow see it derail from an outside point of view even though I'm inside. It cuts through the road tearing it up... ...and I can't remember anymore.
20.12.2009FlashBacks (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Basically I had a nightmare that my great grandfather was about to die, and it led to a bunch of flash backs to my great grandmothers death, and when my grandfather finally died, I woke up in the middle of the night close to tears...

----------


## TopazMyst

22.12.2009Joy Riding (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm sitting in bleachers next to someone who is supposed to be my coach/counselor. I'm at a camp, but it's not the same one I went to. I think there's a small round pool at the bottom, but even if there was, I have no clue as to what it was for. I was sitting there a bit anti-socially distanced from my counselor. "Do you have a water bottle with you. It said to bring one in your information slip," he asked me. "No, I forgot it," I replied blushing. "Okay, there's a shop here where you can buy one." "Okay," I said and we fell silent. My counselor was kinda rude when he talked to me, he acted really annoyed and pissed at me and I didn't understand why. A guy about my age came up to me and we started talking. I don't remember about what, but we talked like we had known each other al our lives. I'm guessing he was one of my friends my dream created. 

Later on I'm sitting in our counselor's truck while some girl from my group is in the passengers seat. (I have no clue as to how we got there) She seemed kinda snobby when we talked. She told me that I should start the truck and pul up a little, so I did and accidentally drove off the side of a small ravine. (She had tricked me) The air bags deployed and we were trying not to fall out of the truck.

Now I forget most of what happened, I just know, the counselor was really angry at me. And that's all I remember...

----------


## TopazMyst

23.12.2009Forgotten Lucid (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

D= I forgot a lucid dream!!!! I woke up from it last night and didn't bother to write it down! Now I've forgotten it!!!! Ahhh! 

The small fragment I remember: I was talking to my self and told my self that I was lucid, then walked out some door that had slits in the top part of it for ventilation. Like a locker. Then I wake up!

How can I forget a lucid dream?! I'm positive that I had it! D= 
I shouldn't of gone back to sleep.  :Sad: 

23.12.2009I am a Ninja (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Something - some big machine/monster thing that I can't even begin to describe is slowly coming towards us. (Us being either my friends or family.) We're in the living room next to where the TV should be, and my room is in a hall right around the corner. They tell me to run and get help, but we all know if I make a move it will try and stop me. So I plan on running towards my room and locking the door on it hoping it will hold it. Then open the window and jump out... Hopefully not breaking my legs. (It's not a two story house, but it's still a big drop) It's still moving towards us, and I jump to my right and run in my room locking the door wit hit on my heels. It breaks through the door in seconds and not wanting to get killed I jump out the window and make a perfect landing by rolling and then standing up. (Kinda like Lara Croft does when she Jumps and rolls XD) Feeling like I Ninja I run out to dad's shop/shed thingy and knock on the door. "Dad! Mom! Open up!" I yelled looking around for that thing. It didn't follow me! After dad opened the door and I told them what was going on, I forget what happened.  

Note: I sorta remember a fragment of being in a dark abandoned city, and I'm pretty sure that's where I first saw the monster thingy.

23.12.2009Special Agent Yuki (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm standing outside of what feels like a janitors shed on a 100 story building. It's almost dark and the door is open. What I see inside surprises me: Yuki from the anime The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. She's got some sorta laser devises and she's sticking them in certain places on the walls. I also think she had been fighting someone at some point in the dream. I walk up to talk to her and a small screen on the side of the door frame turns on and some weird guy that I assume is an evil villain (lol!) starts talking to me. We have a lengthy, weird conversation. But unfortunately I don't remember what was said.  

23.12.2009Fragments of 12.23.09 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*** I remember something about a gay football player. (US football) 

*** I also remember watching a football game in a travel trailer in my front yard. (weird)

*** There was this cat that I had gotten. She had Japanese writing on her and I was trying to decipher it.

*** I'm in some weird white room with tons of computers. (It looks like a space station) And I'm talking to some via MSN.

*** I had just walked in the house and saw a drum set that was for me for Christmas. It was an electronic drum as that I could almost fit in my lap. I remember playing it for what seemed like forever. It was fun. XD


23.12.2009Jay Leno? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm at a dirt bike track and it's really muddy and dark and cloudy. I'm standing out there looking around. And Elodie speeds by on a dirtbike nearly running me over. She stops for a second and we have a short chat, then she goes back off again. I then walk across the track and nearly bump into Jay Leno who had gotten out of his black SUV.

----------


## TopazMyst

25.12.2009Lightning (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start off in a church. I'm playing piano for a singing group there and someone is leading me up to what they call the "windmill room" the person taking me there explained that there wasn't really a windmill there, and had no clue as to why they called it that. (*face-palm*) Anyhoo, I climb onto the roof for some reason, and the pastor and a pregnant lady are out there. (WTF?) For some reason it's very important that she climb up the ladder to the top of the roof to have her baby. (WTF?) And I get drug into praying that it wont rain for her sake. (WTF?!?!?!) Anyway, I go ahead and climb up and look out around me and see that the weather is very nice. I decide to go to the beach, even though it's Christmas day. I wanted to escape for a little while. I grab a piece of sheet wood next to me and jump off and fly in an unusual way. I'm holding the sheet wood straight in front of me while my legs are sticking straight forward. I'm leaning up just enough to see in front of me, so I'm basically almost laying flat as if I were on a bed. I follow a highway/motorway and leave the Austin area. After a while the highway is more like a really long bridge that leads out to the Galveston islands. I see the ocean and instantly start to calm down. I have flash backs from one of my fave dreams and am completely at peace, almost. I sigh because it isn't quite the same. Something was missing still, and I just couldn't find it. But still, it was much better than being back at home, I felt free. After a few minutes I see some sort of four way intersection below and notice a woman who has parked her yellow car and is standing on the highway looking ahead of her. She looks like she's waiting for someone impatiently and I land to talk to her. "Excuse me, do you know how long it might take me to get back to Austin from here?" She replied but her accent was too thick for me to understand. Then I saw dark clouds of in the distance behind her - opposite from the direction I flew in from. As I focused I saw twisters all in the storm and violent lightning. I heard thunder in the distance and the whole thing screamed epic. (You know that feeling when the clouds darken in a film right before an epic battle? Yeah. that's what it was like.) I was scared and in awe all at the same time. "I- I have to go!" I said, my voice breaking.  I ran behind me and jumped back into the air with my board and flew as fast as I could towards Austin. But before I knew it the storm had caught up with me, I was almost back to land - I could see it not too far in the distance. I was terrified because the twisters were about to catch up with me... Then I saw the lightning flash right above me. "Oh s***!" I managed to spit out before a bolt of lightning hit me and sent me to the ground. It hurt in a weird sort of way, kinda like I got shocked, but not to bad. Though it seemed very real at the time. I was so scared- Well, not scared; I was enjoying it too in some weird way. I loved the adrenaline rush - but It did scare me in some weird way. Anyhoo, I was pretty scared so I ran as fast as a twilight vampire on the road ahead back to Austin. Before I knew it I could see the sky line and I was almost on the road near frost bank. (A sky scraper there) But it was gray all around me from the clouds. Before I knew it I saw a huge wall of water coming down the street ahead of me. And as if that wasn't bad enough - frost bank comes toppling down and hits the wall of water making it bigger and more violent as it comes towards me. After it hits me everything becomes fuzzy and I can't remember anymore.*
I cannot believe I didn't do a RC...*
*
Edit:

This is the building that fell down:*

----------


## TopazMyst

30.12.2009Rainbow Amusment (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in my room bored, and I do an RC. I'm shocked because it worked. (YAY!) I then look down at my hands and I only have 4 fingers! "Woah" I said a bit amused. I looked around my room and when I did, I started losing control and had woken up. After I fell back asleep, I was in my room again during the day time. I instantly knew I was dreaming, and did an RC. I let go of my nose - Finally - and looked down at my hands. This time I had 6 fingers! I was so excited because this dream was sooo real. It felt like I really was in my room. I didn't wanna do anything this time, I just wanted to wander around and let what ever happened, happen. I went through my open window, and saw a huge brilliant rainbows end in my back yard. The weather was cloudy and cool - my fave kind. I looked up and saw a group of black birds flying by. And was so excited that it was so real. After a short while of walking I began to lose lucidity and from that point on the whole dream is a blur.

----------


## TopazMyst

> 27.02.2009Beach House (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I remember driving out to a beach house while it was cloudy and drizzly, and I know someone was waiting for me at that house. I was driving in an Aston Martin on a long road that's right next to a mountain, and the ocean is on my right. I remember this huge wave that came towards me, and then it stopped, and change direction and went the opposite way. I don't remember much more. 
> 
> But this dream is so vivid in my memory, I can remember the house now that I'm awake... I could remember seeing someone sitting on the counter while I cook. It's all so peaceful. But I still don't really remember dreaming about it.



*Ahh, this dream remains so vivid and fresh in my mind no matter how much time passes by. It's by far one of my fave dreams. I think about it everyday, and when I hear a song I like it leads to me having memories of this dream. It's like my own personal happy place in a way. Anyhoo, I did something today that I've been wanting to do since I had it. I attempted to recreate the beach house from this dream. 

Here's what I was able to recreate:



It's not very close to the original, but it's the best I could do with sims 3. lol Plus it's hard for me to remember exact details. Even though it was very vivid.
*

----------


## TopazMyst

03.01.2010Learning to fly (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wake up in the middle of the night, then fall back asleep. I'm in my grandmothers yard in the middle of the night. How'd I get there? I instantly knew I was dreaming. Didn't even do an RC. 

"Interesting," I said. I looked at the trees and found an opening to the sky. I jumped and tried to fly and got pretty high. But after about 20 feet or so I felt a powerful force pull me down again. And when I hit the ground I wake up. 

I fall back asleep again.

"Why am I standing in my room? Ha! Dreaming!" I say to my self. It's dark in my room but I'm able to see my window, so I walk over to it and open the curtains. It's dark outside. I wanna climb out my window, so before I do I picture my back yard so I don't wake up again. I open the window and crawl out. 

As I'm crawling out a man (he reminds me of a Welshman) approaches me and starts talking to me about bank accounts. 

"Oi! You! I need you to handle one of my accounts, would you-" 

"I'm a bit busy right now, why don't you write all the info down somewhere and give to me after I wake up?" I said amused. 

"Okay," he said in all seriousness. 

I laughed and slid out of my window. I looked around and my back yard looked normal. I walked over to where my driveway began and wanted to fly again. I started to jump up near the trees and flap my arms. I then remembered there might me some scary buzzards in the tree, so I hissed at the tree. (...) As I fly up I swing my feet out in front of my and bring my knees up to my chest while still flapping. I try to get away from the tree but instead I just float back to the ground again. As I fall I see a few chicks (baby chickens) move up to a higher branch. 

"Great," I said sarcastically. I thought about making a helicopter appear. Anyway, I had been trying to be quiet all of this time because I didn't wanna wake anyone. (Force of habit) 

"Oh wait... COOL!" I yelled. 

I wanted it to be daylight so I commanded "Make it daylight!" Nothing really happened. The sky on had a blue-ish black shade now. I did what I didn't wanna do, and closed my eyes. 

I concentrated and said "I command it to be daylight!" I open my eyes and I'm no longer at home. I'm in a dessert late in the afternoon - almost sunset. There are cacti all around me, and the sky is a lovely golden color. 

I saw an odd city skyline in the distance so I decided I was gonna go there. I looked back down and saw big needles sticking out of the cacti. 

"Not gonna walk," I said. I concentrate on flying and jump into the air flapping my arms. I'm flying! Soon the sun starts to set and everything turns a perfect gold.As I got closer to the skyscrapers I saw the Eiffel Tower right next to the ocean, along with the Empire State Building right behind it!

"Wow," was all that came out of my mouth. There were a lot of tall buildings around those, but I couldn't put a name to them all. I fly around for a short while and try to find a good place to land, but lose lucidity. 
All I remember now is being in a glass elevator in one of the buildings with a tour guide. We were going up really far and I could see all sorts of flying vehicles going by making sounds like the Jetsons space craft. (XD) 

We talked for a while and he started monologing like a calssic villian. He then reminded me of Blofeld from the James Bond movies. (lol!) We got to the top and entered his penthouse office. There was a red button in there that I knew if he pushed it would destroy part of the world. 

After a few minuets I my self faded out and it was like I was in thrid person. There was a tall blond girl who was with him now. (Clearly not me) I think it was his assistant. He kept going on about world domination and after a few minuets his assistant got too excited and pushed the button her self. It turned purple instead of red and when she tried to - un-push it - she pulled out two different color plastic buttons. (There were two different plastic cases for the button. So that when you pushed it down that larger red one would make contact with the blue one and turn it purple.) 

"Miss, would you please come stand over here," the man said. 

"Okay," the lady said very shyly. Where she stood was a small silver circle, and the man went to a rope hanging from the ceiling. (Trap door obviously.) 

"Oh dear," the lady said and looked up terrified at the man. 

I don't remember what happened after that.  :p

----------


## TopazMyst

My dreams a pretty vivid lately!  :boogie: 05.01.2010
It's a long way home

 (Non-lucid)
 
NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I approach a log cabin on a huge camp ground with my family at my side. I and my brother are carrying our bags and mom's looking at me like she's gonna cry. "Tessa, it's not too late to drop out, please don't go through with it." 

"I've made up my mind mom. We'll be okay. Trust me." 

I stepped over to where my brother was walking so I could speak to him and told him: 
"You know, you really don't have to go kiddo, I'm fine by my self. I know You hate it here." 

"No, I want to finish it this time." 

"Okay, but if anything happens, you come get me. I don't care what anyone says, don't let them stop you, m'kay?" 

"Okay," he replied blushing like he always does when I'm worried about him. 

We step inside the building and I see a bunch of kids, teens, adults sitting on padded benches up against the walls of the log cabin staring at the back wall where a huge flat screen TV was. Some Disney movie was playing. I saw some boys that I recognized from the last time I was at camp, and a lot of new kids. Half of the people looked like the were about to fall asleep, and some of the girls were leaning on each other, dosing off. I hugged my parents good bye, and my brother went to where his age group was. 

Somehow I forget the middle of this dream, so I'll skip to my flight home: 

I was in a jet as it was circling to land. I could see the air field all lit up out my left window as the sun was almost set. Suddenly the plane shakes and I hear odd beeping sounds from the flight deck/cabin. The flight attendant makes her way to the middle of the jet and starts pulling out black packs from a closet nest to the main door. 

"Attention everyone!" She yelled out. "Please make your way calmly to where I'm standing and grab a pack." 

I got up and noticed that there were only 4 or 5 passengers in the plane with me. We made a semi-circle around the flight attendant as we put on the packs which were parachutes. 

"We may have to jump," she said opening the door reviling the night sky and the lights from the airport below. I was half terrified and half excited as the wind blew in the door. 

"When and if you jump you will have 2 minuets and 15 seconds before you hit the ground. Once you jump count to 15 and then pull the cord, okay?" No one answered and I stared at her wide eyed. I regained some of my composure and nodded at her. We stood there for a few seconds hoping that the pilots would fix the plane. 

And another chunk of my memory is missing. So I'll skip to when we got off the plane: 

I was now in the airport running to the other side of the terminal looking for my parents. 

"Tessa!" My mum yelled." I then ran towards her and my dad and hugged mom. After I let go of her I then turned to dad and gave him a huge bear hug. I knocked the wind out of him when I did and he gasped. 

"Careful, I'm too old for that," he told me laughing. The emotion in this part was so real, I was overwhelmingly happy to see my family again. 

Later on that evening I find my self in a church that strongly resembles my real one. I'm sitting next to my mom and I here two guys about my age laughing behind us. He starts swearing and laughing harder with his friend and I get annoyed. Then I see my mum turn to face them in the comer of my eye and what she says surprises me: 

"If you two don't straighten up and fly right, I'll have my daughter escort you both off the grounds!" I responded to her threat and got up to face them both, knowing that it wasn't gonna end well. 

The one guy that was my age (dunno how I know that) looked at me like I was a big wimp and kicked me in the hip sending me into the back of my chair. My mom was about to say something when I got up and punched the now standing boy in the jaw. He flew back and caught himself on his own chair and lunged at me again. He grabbed me from under my arms and I lifted my right arm up and brought my elbow down square in between his shoulder blades. 

"Ow!" I heard him say as he got even more mad at me. Clearly ticked off because he was getting he butt kicked by a girl. (No, I dunno how I know that was what made him mad, but yet I do. lol) 

"That's it!" He said running at me full speed again. I tried to hit him in the kidney but suddenly it was like I was fighting underwater. He hit me in the jaw just as I had him. I then kicked him and hit him in the stomach and grabbed his bent over body and drug him to the exit by his arm. 

"Out," I said bluntly and pointed to the door. I rubbed my jaw and then made my way to the front of the crowd to get a better view of the stage. 

"Give me a reason, to end this discussion, to break with tradition - to fold and divide!" I heard an all too familiar voice singing as I approached the left side of the stage. It was Justin Pierre from one of my fave bands (Motion City Soundtrack) singing "Everything Is Alright." I was shocked. I grinned and started dinging along with him and everyone else and my dream starts to fade. (Why didn't I do an RC?! LMAO!)

I wake up fairly early, too tired from the lack of sleep from the night before and doze off again. 

Now I'm driving home and it's about 5 in the afternoon. I'm on highway 21 close to where I would turn off on the road I live on. I see a license plate on the van in front of me and it says something along the lines of "Do an RC!" I plug my nose and whatta ya know! I'm dreaming! 

But then I wake up because I guess I was sleeping too lightly. Not sure why. I just never had a very good grip on the dream. 

*Fragment:* 

I remember being at a nicer version of my house while all of my snobby family from my mothers side stay over. I also remember talking to someone on MSN (not sure who) and obsessing over the laptop I was using. I was paranoid and never let anyone touch it. (Odd...)

----------


## TopazMyst

08.01.2010Soup Surprise (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walk home - which isn't like my house at all, everything is different. It was like I was in Arizona or something - sand everywhere. I walk down a sandy driveway and mom is getting in a huge truck, that for some reason I know is dad's. The truck looks like it normally carried gas across the country. 

She's throwing bags in the truck and yells at me "Tessa! Get in! We're leaving!" 

I sighed already knowing she was mad at dad. 

"Where are we going?" 

"To Shirley's!" 

"Great," I said sarcastically. 

I wanted to go get some of my cloths and stuff, but never got a chance to, so I'm really annoyed as we drive out there. 

We pull up to a driveway which leads to a huge white house on a green hill. It's really pretty and has a barn out front to the right of it. (if you're facing the house) Tiffany came running out of the house with her mom not too far behind. 

"TESSA!" Madison yelled at me excitedly running out and jumping on me. 

"Hey kiddo," I said try not to fall over while chuckling 

"How long are you staying!?!?!" She said excited. 

"Uhhhh," I looked at my mom hoping she'd answer for me. She never did so I shrugged. 

Later on I find my self in the back seat of an SUV with my aunt Jo in the drivers seat in front of me. I had soup in my lap and I had just found one of my contacts in my pocket. I the accidentally dropped it into the soup and grumbled. 

"What's wrong?" Jo asked a bit of a rude tone. 

"Eh, s'nothing," I said sighing. I was really annoyed and wanted to go home, I then opened the door of the car and pitched the soup out. 

We were waiting for everyone else to get in the car and it was just me and Jo alone. Yay. 

"Soo, have you seen Jack Black's latest movie?" She asked me. 
I was trying to remember who he was and at first mistook his name with Johnny Depp's face. (Odd, lol.) "Uhh, no." 

"Aww, you should see it! It's really good!" She said. 

I was happy when I didn't have to make conversation with her anymore. 

All I remember after that is giving Madison a piggy back ride around a toy store. She kept pushing buttons to hear demos to Hanna Montana's songs. Which made me wanna gag. She was doing it on purpose to annoy me. lol 

That's all I can remember.
08.01.2010Tomb Raiding (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I and some others walk into a big office building and after we do the doors lock behind us. It looks more like a haunted house right now than an office building. It gets really dark and I make my way up the stairs across the room looking all around me so that I wouldn't get eaten. I then notice this is a but odd and look down at my hands. But as soon as I know I'm dreaming I wake up.

After I fall back asleep I remember that I'm still in the same area, but now I'm pretty sure I'm in a Tomb. There's a rope hanging down in the middle of this really tall room and there's moss and vines covering everything.

"You can't do it," one man taunted a woman in my group.

"I'm sure she can, but she's NOT," I gave them both warning looks.

Just then the woman jumped out into the middle of the room grabbing on a very short, odd looking rope and pulled out a knife. 

"Now cut it!" The man said. 

I looked below her and there was a dark, yucky looking pool of water. She had incredible strength; only holding on to the rope with on hand. She started to cut the rope and the man told her not to let it get wet. Somehow the rope was really important. Suddenly we find our selves at the bottom watching her fall from above. Right before she hits the water we look at each other and nod, jumping into the water to watch her entry. Some how she managed to save the rope even though it got wet. After wandering around in some tunnels we find ourselves in a more modern looking on when I suddenly slip and fall down a wide chute that leads to some machines and human like robots with cleaning equipment. 

"Phew," I said looking up at them, glad the weren't working. I looked to my left and at the top of the room there was an opening. I was about to get up but the robots and machines suddenly turned on.

"AHH!" I yelped losing control of my self as they restrained me. I was completely immobile.

"Hmph" I grubled blowing hair outta my face. "Lemme go!"

"Initiate cleaning process #1," I heard an electrical voice say. 

Suddenly the started spraying suds and water and sprayed it all over me. They flipped me and scrubbed my till I swear I was sterile. And once I was dry I was set standing up on my feet. Now That I was up I cloud see the opening better and I'm pretty sure I saw the room that we first entered in. I was told by the robot to go up there and he pushed me up. 

"Cross," it said. But when I looked down part of the floor was gone revealing a bottomless pit. I jumped over after he pushed me and nearly had a heart attack. Just then I saw the man from my group slide down into the cleaning area yelling "Blooooooodyyyy Heeeeelllll!!!!!"

I cloudn't help but laugh because he really was an annoying snob. He had it coming. XD 

"Don't worry!" I reassured him just before the robots went to work.

After both he and the girl made it past the hole in the floor I told them to wait there. I then knew something was alive in there and wasn't going to risk getting us all eaten. I jumped down into the room and saw a guy dressed up as Darth Vader slowly walking towards me. For some reason I was scared of him and ran towards the glass doors.

"It wont work," I lady reminding me of Natla from Tomb Raider said as I was about to kick the glass.

"It's 3 layers of polycarbonate. No one can break through that," she said matter-of-fact-ly. 

"But you have got to know of a way out!" I yelled, knowing something was coming after us soon. Some sort of mutation. (I think I may have forgotten part of my dream...) 

Suddenly she seemed scared and she ran up to the glass and peeled what seemed like a small plastic layer off the window. She then kicked it and popped it out of the frame. Then she ran over to the glass doors and did the same. I got my group out I ran out into the parking lot looking all around us as a bunch of officials arrived. I knew something was coming for us. Just then over the top of the building a bunch of huge - HUGE spiders the size of minivans crawl over the top of the building. 

The girl was still with me and we ran out farther into the parking lot. I saw the spiders shoot webs across the lot and the attached to the other buildings. Suddenly I know I'm dreaming, but have no time to really make sure. I grab what looks like a part of the spider and use it to shoot a web up and over the one above me. I jump up and grab the one the spider shot and my hand stuck to it. I looked down at the girl below me and she's Shanice! I freak out and will my hand not to be stuck and grab the web I have hanging around the first one. I motion for her to come over to me and to hold on to me and then I will the web I'm holding on to slide on the original one down to the other buildings. I then lose my lucidity and forget what happens after that.

----------


## TopazMyst

11.01.2010Cullen Family Vactation (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm standing out at a lake and I'm almost touching the water with my feet as it comes in with little waves. I look at the sunset and then close my eyes and take a deep breath. I then say "I'm sorry Elodie" and exhale. 

...Still dunno what I was apologizing about. 

I'm at home after getting back from the lake, and I start thinking about how it's too cold to go to the beach, even in Florida... Then I'm in Florida. We're on a restaurants deck overlooking the ocean, and just below the deck is a pool. There are rows of chairs facing the ocean as if there were going to be a show out there, but only a few were occupied. Two of which I and my father were in. Soon my dad gets to talking with the people sitting next to him, and the dare him jump in the pool even though it's chilly outside. Soon almost everyone is standing on the edge of the deck ready to jump - including me. I was hesitant, and thought about backing out, but they started counting down. 

"1!" 

"2!" 

"3!" 

We all jumped in. I got back out and sat in my chair again trying to dry off. After a short while I look to my left and see that I'm sitting right next to Edward Cullen. I was thinking about a lot of personal things before hand and was like "Oh crap!" When I saw him next to me. He chuckled and then I remembered he couldn't read my mind, because I was Bella. (*face-palm*) I then looked to my right to see Jasper and Emmett sitting next to me. I noted that the were wearing a lot of denim and so was I for a fact. Then suddenly Alice walks by and sees me. 

"Oh no you don't," she says and grabs my arm. 
"Wha?!" Is all I managed to spit out. 

"Where are you two going?" Edward asked trying not to laugh. 

"Shopping." 

Everything then goes into third person and I watch as Alice drags me (Bella?) off. 

As Edward, Jasper & Emmit are sitting there. A big sort of machine falls out of the sky. It looks like red scrap mettel. 
Jasper and Emmett jump into the ocean going after it and Edward runs to the other end of the deck near the parking lot. 
Suddenly it goes back to first person and I'm walking back to the deck from the parking lot with Alice. 
I was trying to get back on the deck, but it was really crowded. So I have to get a family to stand up so that I can return to my seat. Then I run into Edward who looks worried. 
Now the dream is still first person, but I'm Jasper. 
I'm in the water staring at the big red misshapen pile of rubble. Suddenly it breaks in to several hundred sharp red spikes and they move around almost like a school of fish. I look at Emmett who's now trying to swim away as fast as he can and I do the same. The red spikes start to almost shoot at us and I get hit by a few. I can see a beam of sunlight going through the water, and everything else is black. I know I was bleeding, but it didn't hurt. I then notice that I'm breathing underwater and take a few deep breaths, (I didn't go lucid!!!! Gah!) and assume I can do this because I'm a vampire. But now I black out even though I can still feel my body moving. I feel my self be pulled ashore and I know someone is doing CPR, trying to get me to breath again. I wake up. 


Fragment: I don't know where this part goes. I was with Edward, (I think I'm Bella) and I asked him what those pieces of scrap metal were, and he said that one was called Auto-con, and he claimed he named one "Auto-bot".

----------


## TopazMyst

13.01.2010Lying is The Sign of a Compulsive Lover (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Bare with me, this dream jumps from third person to different point of views a lot. 

I start off in third person watching Abby and McGee in Abby's Lab. They are trying to figure out the name to a second suspect so that they can tell Gibb's. Suddenly I'm McGee for a second and Abby says something about one of the suspects possibly being paralyzed. 

"Abby! You just gave me a great idea for my book!" I say excited. 

I walk out of the lab and next thing I know I'm in my homes hallway, like I had just walked out of my room. I look down and see a kitten, I assume mum went back up to the store and was able to catch it. I picked it up and held it for a while wondering how it got lost in the first place. The dream starts to fade and I dunno what happens in between these parts. 

Now I remember watching in third person, and thief running out of a big mansion and towards an old train car behind it. Right before he gets to it the dream shifts to me seeing from his point of view and he's talking to him self... Rather I am now. 

"Don't lie Tessa, it's th sign of a Compulsive Lover!" (WTH? O.o lol!) 

I peek around the side of the old train car and see nothing but a green field on a hill with the woods below. I step behind the car carrying a bag filled with about $100,000 and see something moving towards me in the grass. I then take a piece of stiff wire and strike it hoping it was only a bug. After I run down into the woods I remember my dad mentioning there had been mount an lions sighted recently, so I jump up into the nearest tree and look all around me making sure there's nothing there. I then run back up to the mansion where Gibbs is and let him arrest me before a mountain lion eats me. 
Back at the interrogation room it's in third person again. The Thief's lawyer walks in and sits next to him and Gibbs follows in behind her. 

"After talking with Mr.[blank] other lawyers and Mr.[blank] , him self, he knows he's done wrong and just wants to get it over with." 

"Just execute me," the Thief said. 

Gibbs looked surprised at the man and replied "Well, I'll give you till tomorrow to think it over." 

I remember I my self wondering if the Thief had killed anyone, and hoped he wouldn't get killed himself. (It's almost like I knew it was a dream without being lucid. I knew I had to be him again soon and didn't wanna be killed.) 

That evening the man escaped and made his way to the top of the building to jump. I'm seeing from his POV for a short while as he looked down at the street below and sees Dinozzo and Gibbs watching him. 

The Building looks sorta like this: 

Now I'm watching from Dinozzo's point of view and I can see the dark shadow of the Thief as he gets ready to jump. For a moment I think he wont do it, but sure enough he jumps... And lands on me/Dinozzo. He then gets up and runs off. I and Gibbs are standing there wondering how he survived it. 

Now I'm in the Thief's point of view again, and I'm running away with a few Jewels that I managed to keep hidden from everyone. Suddenly everything becomes blurry and I'm having a hard time concentrating on anything. These people come and take everything that I have and leave me there. 
That's all I can remember. Haha, I watch too much NCIS.

----------


## TopazMyst

16.01.2010Post Mortem (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm a radio announcer at a baseball game filling in as I wait for the real one to get back from the bathroom. I'm high up in the stands at a flood out table with all the equipment on it watching the game below... Trying to say something interesting during there time out. And everything is in black and white! Finally the real radio announcer comes back and I'm free to go home. I'm on my way home and I was talking to someone, we were talking about fictional people who would make for good football players. Just for the fun of it I suggested Ziva David from NCIS. We both figured she'd just kick ass until she made it to the end zone.

(This dream is no longer in black and white) Not knowing what happens in between this, I'm at my home which is weird looking. There's a bigger zip line starting on a huge wooden platform located at about 40 feet up and to the far right of my yard. I'm seeing from Ziva David's point of view and she rides it all the way to the bottom landing perfectly. 

Now I'm my self again and the short stairs the lead to the front door are near my bedroom window behind the house and I'm standing on top of them. I look over next to the SUV which is parked next to our pool, and Brandi (my cousin) is standing next to it smirking amused and mouthing the words "Post-Mortem." I remember this part mainly because I can remember her face perfectly. I'm never really able to see peoples faces in dreams. Once I jump off the stairs I run after Brandi and catch up to her as we run into my front yard. While running side by side we see two black cats chasing one another pass us by. When I look ahead I notice small perfect clouds all around my front yard. Some are hanging a few inches over the ground and some a few feet. One of the cats runs into a cloud in an attempt to out run the other one, but once it does it gets covered in a white powder. 

*Fragment:* 

I remember trying to get a bunch of Haitian people across a fence (border?) - Mostly children - and was getting them medical care with the help of Agent Gibbs and Doctor. Who. I also remember finding them clothes and food, and nearly getting caught by some officials.

----------


## TopazMyst

18.01.201024 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Right, I'm in a dinner eating chicken strips and a older lady sits across from me and comments on my eating chicken. She's being really nosy and annoying me while I'm trying to eat, so I get up and leave early. I then arrive at my destination which resembles some sort of major auditorium for giving speeches. Jack from the show 24 is standing at the entrance as I walk in and he looks like he's contemplating his next move. I nod at him knowingly and walk up the stairs and towards some private rooms. I walk into a room and see a woman sitting on her bed in the corner. She sees me and goes wide eyed.

"Where is it?" I ask her.

"Wha? I- I don't know what your-"

"Don't give me that s***," I cut her off.

I pulled out a gun from my back pocket and cocked the hammer on it. 

"How do I know that isn't a toy?" She asked snobbishly. 

"Do you really wanna find out?" I said bluntly.

"This gun fires your average 22 caliber bullets. It was a gift from my brother and I carry it with my for good luck. So don't make a move or it'll be your last." I said getting annoyed.

While I'm there my dream goes into third person and I see Jack making his way to a stage. I see a small black box on the stage and know it's a bomb. 

I don't know what happens after that. I just remember a fragment of running through winding train tunnels jumping from one track to another as trains flew by avoiding them.
Odd dream, I act a bit out of character.

----------


## TopazMyst

19.01.2010Ghosting (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment: I was a ghost. I was able to go through walls and even people. The feeling of moving through solid objects was amazing but totally indescribable.

----------


## TopazMyst

21.01.2010Love (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm on the side of a country road with a guy from camp, we're talking and he tells me that he loves me and that he really wants to be with me. I tell him that I just don't love him like that and want to be friends. And I even stop to consider going out with him before telling him because I don't want to hurt him... But the idea of him being my BF just about made me wanna barf. 

Later when I'm in the car alone with mum she gets mad at me. 

"You finally had one guy who loved you and you turned him down! What the hell is wrong with you!?" She yelled at me. (Totally not like my mum) 

"I- ...Hmph." Was all I managed to say. 

After we got to my school (weird, I'm home schooled) I got out of the car and made my way to some sort of class. Once I got there I greeted was greeted by everyone, one person at a time. I saw Ziva David sitting in the back of the class and remembered worrying because she didn't greet me. I didn't want it to seem suspicious because we would blow our cover.

----------


## TopazMyst

23.01.2010Stuck (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I start off in a room kinda like mine after a race has ended. (Don't really remember the race) The only thing was is that where my window was is now a jungle floor with a big mossy tree's roots making it's may into my room. Elodie, I & two other girls are there. We each have these tins filled with different pastes/potions. We're all speaking in different languages and can't understand each other at all. I acidently get some of the paste on my self and now I can understand one of the girls. I then get and idea and take each other their tins and put a little bit on them. It works! We're all speaking English! we talk untill the potion/paste stuff evaporates and then they put more on. 

I on the other hand hold my face really close to my own tin and when I do I start speaking. I'm speaking in some weird language! But I don't understand what I'm saying. Except for the fact that it's what I intended to say. After we all finished talking my dream fades away and I forget what happens in the middle. 
Now I'm at some sort of camp - I think. Not a camp intended to be fun, more like a slave or boot camp. There's some sort of person coming to check up on me. Not anyone else, just me for some reason. I sit on a bunk behind some curtains in a dark room with my brother sitting next to me waiting. When the man finally comes in he starts talking to me. He asks me questions about lots of things, including my own mental health. 

Toby then decided to add "They sometimes hit us here, and Tessa doesn't even flinch!" 

"I'm not surprised..." The man trailed off. 

"She was beaten at her old place." 

Toby started laughing thinking that he meant I got in trouble a lot. Clearly not realizing what the man meant by beaten. 

"No Toby..." I said quietly as many false - but very real and frightening memories flooded through my head. 

"He means I was abused..." I started to cry remembering horrible things. 


*Spoiler* for _Warning, this bit is kinda sick and troubling_: 



I remembered a line of two thick ropes strung on poles. The ropes were right next to each other and we would be put in between them and they would come back into place again and hold us in there. ...While some mad man did what ever he wanted. When he was done he'd pick one of us that he wanted to kill and took a piece of red string off a Christmas tree to strangle us with. 




"One day your sister escaped," the man said to my brother. 

Then I went back to when I escaped, reliving the moment. 
I had jumped through a small opening in the chicken wire at the top of a room. I found a bunch of syringes out there and was arming my self with them before I ran away when dad woke me up. 


*Fragment:* I remember Lee was trying to take off in a mini jet in my living room. lol!

----------


## TopazMyst

*Few days ago:*
30.01.2010Gravity (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm on earth - or a planet like it - and I jump up using some sort of contraption to stand on. When I jump, I find my self in outer space. I move toward some big red planet that's too fiery of a red to be mars. It looks dangerous to land on so I try to will and wiggle my self away from it. I start to fall back down to earth. I knew there had to be more planets like earth out there, so I jumped off the ground as hard as I could and I saw a slightly orange planet with two rings around it. They crossed over each other and made and X pattern on two sides of the planet. But as I passed it by I saw a blue-ish green planet that had to be interesting, so I made my way over to it and landed on it. I landed on a sandy beach over looking a really lovely blue ocean. 

From there I make my way up a small road until I see a house. I remember eating dinner with the family. I also remember picking most of the stuff off of the pizza they were eating. Stuff like olives and sushi. (Barf) 

Back at the beach I write a message using rocks and stick and stand them up in the sand so that they can be read from out in the ocean. I don't remember what I wrote. I think I was asking someone to come to me. 

I do remember a fragment of hugging someone and feeling safe, I think maybe that is the person the message was for. 
I don't know how, but now I'm outside of a snow covered barn and I'm in the air. I have a huge tarp that I'm using to float back down to the ground with. After many failed attempts to land, I make it on the ground safely. 

*Fragement:* I'm talking to Elodie on MSN and her webcam is on, but it's of a stairway leading up to the second floor of an apartment at night. When ever she leaves I see her walk out of the apartment via that camera. Kinda weird... 
*Last night:
*
01.02.2010Fighting Fire (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in the kitchen and I'm running from someone so I grab the biggest knife I'm able to find and run back in my room.

"Tessa? Are you okay?" Dad asked when I walked back into my room. 

Something about him was off, he wasn't my father, was he? I don't know. I had to assume he was, but I knew something bad was about to happen. Something made me drop my knife and he jumped for it and before I had any time to react I was on the ground with a knife being twisted into my gut. I looked up at me "dad" the only thing in my eyes was a question. "How could you?" In his eyes were nothing but hatred and rage.

I'm now looking at my self from third person as my dad continues to stab me over and over. My body is bloody and almost lifeless now. I shed a tear and start to back up. (What happened? Was that a clone of my self? Another body?) He looks up and his eyes lock on mine. I know I have to run now, so I run out of the room and out our back door never looking back. I run into a world not of my own. One that is darkened with storm clouds and soggy.
*
Fragment:* As I'm in this world I remember being on a boat, and that is how I wind up here:

I'm at weird castle place. I'm standing on the roof top of a lower building. To my left is a really tall castle tower. I make my way over to the tower by crossing a plank leading up to a taller building. The only thing below all of these buildings is water, it's like a mote. Now that I'm looking at another building across from the tower I see a man standing on the roof laughing. I look out a window from the tower and he shoots a ball of  fire at me. I jump out of the way just in time. After dodging his attempts to kill me and finding a way out (Not sure how) I return to the ship I was on originally. 

I'm told by some of the ships crew that my brother is still back at the castle. So now I run as fast as I can over rocky parts of the island to the castle. I opened a big wooden door the reveled a wall that was on the fire shooting man's left hand side. 

As soon as I walked through the door and onto the wall he saw me and stopped shooting at who ever was in the tower and turned to shoot at me. I hit the ground hiding behind one of the small square blocks at the edge of the wall. (You know how a castle has square bricks all around the top of it? It's the same on all of these buildings.) I was just barely out of his aim and I knew I had to move. There was a small crater in the wall right next to me, so I crawled over to it and managed to squish myself inside of it. I was able to see who was hiding behind the tower now. It wasn't my brother, it was Shanice. She was walking into the tower and the man had started turning back to face her. That meant that he could no shoot her, so I stuck my hand up in the air and looked through a crack and watched as he turned back to face me.

His moments were almost mechanical in nature. He was a robotic being filled with rage and furry. Absolutely terrifying to be around. He stopped and a gun nozzle which I could now clearly see moved up so that it could aim at my hand. Right then I jerked it back down and a fire ball went over my body. He started slowly turning back to face her. I saw her moving across one of the buildings and she was in plain sight now. I stuck my hand up but he still moved towards her. I then did the only thing left that might stop him from shooting her; I stood up and was now completely exposed. He moved 3 times faster than he did before. Before I could so much as move, he fired and everything went black. I remember nothing else after that.

----------


## TopazMyst

*Night Before Last:*

12.02.2010Meteor (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

All in third person for now. There are several people in a room laughing and talking - watching football. They seem happy and relaxed. But suddenly they start to expand and when they do they start screaming. The people combusted and blood and guts shot out of random areas all over their body's. 

Suddenly I feel like I rewound and now I'm looking at the up stairs part of the house. I see a bow reading comic books on his bed. He's dark haired, skinny & is wearing a pair of rectangular glasses. He seems like the kind of smart kid that would get bullied offten. I'm huessing he was about 10 or 12. 

The bpy looks up alarmed and I hear screaming again. It's down stairs. The same people I had just observed moments ago. I knew it was them. I listened as the exploded and suddenly a meteor crashed into the wall of the house facing the front yard. It broke a window and logged there in it's place. The poor boy that I had just seen had gotten up and walked towards it - terrified of what is happening down stairs. 

The dream fades and I pick back up at some weird place. I can see a merrygoround and a few other small kiddy rides in the dark warehouse of sorts. I also see several cash registers not far from an odd amusement ride. I and my father walk towards one of the cashiers and dad starts to check out. I don't know what he is buying. The girl manning the register reminds me of Shanice, but she looks slightly different. I think about asking her if the is Shanice because I'm not sure. I'm unusually nervous right then and am scared of talking to her. Like I used to be when I was younger. (Used to be really shy around people I didn't know. Odd child - I know.) 

I get some guts and manage to say "Do I know you?" She looks up at my slightly surprised and denies knowing me. I watch her with interest as she types random keys on the cash register. I can't help but wonder if she's Shanice - but grown up. I don't care about how nervous I feel anymore and I must know if she is Shanice. "Shanice? Shanice Moore? Are you sure you aren't her?" I asked. She started to react as if she was responding to her name, but then said she didn't know her. I then got really shy again - wishing I hadn't asked and felt awkward. Dad had to grab me by the hand to get my attention again as it was the next persons turn. 

He asked me if I wanted to ride something but I turned down the offer. He then got all silly like he normally does and said that I had to ride something. I laughed and we got onto some sort of contraption that spun around pretty quickly. There were bars all over it as if it were a merrygoround without the horses. The only way to stay on was to hold one of the long iron bars. I and dad managed to hold on to our drinks as the small G-Force tried to pull us off the contraption.

Eh, after that I go home and the dream gets a bit explicit then I wake up. 
The end. :p
*Hello world, sorry I haven't posted in forever - I've been busy and have been trying to get used to a new sleeping schedule .*

----------


## TopazMyst

*Night Before Last:*
13.02.2010Glow In The Dark (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in the back seat of the SUV as mum and Toby chatted about something random in the front seats. I looked down and I was wearing a layered T-Shirt with thin roomy white sleeves and had jeans on. I remember feeling safe for some reason. I liked the soft fabric and how what I was wearing made me feel innocent. Like a puppy. It made me feel really in touch with my feelings and emotions for some reason. 

We pulled into a parking space in front of a store that reminded me of the shopping center downtown. But when we walked in it wasn't a clothing store, it was a pet shop. I walked around aimlessly looking at all the different and rare animals while mum ran some sort of errand. 

I looked at the animals in their cages and wished I could free them. Some of them seemed really sad. I walked back towards the front of the store and saw a sign on a couple of kennels that said "Glow in The Dark." I looked in the cages and saw several black puppies. They were cute and very young. 

"What is the glow in the dark sign for?" I asked the shop keeper. 

"Oh, let me show you," she said. She turned off the lights until only rays of sunlight from outside could be seen coming in. I waited for my eyes to adjust and when they did what I saw surprised me. The puppies had green patches on their fur that were glowing in the dark! 

"Is that even humane?" I asked the shop keeper. 

She looked just as displeased as I did as though she understood my concern and agreed wholly. 

"Apparently," she said scoffing a bit. "There are no laws against it." 

I sighed and made my way out of the shop lingering a few feet behind my mum and brother. 
*Last Night:*

14.02.2010Confusion (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a store that reminded me of two of my local shops combined. I was walking back towards the RX as an older lady approached me with a snobbish look on her face. She reminded me of one of those stereotypical looking evil librarians. (No offence intended for Librarians!!) Which give me the creeps. 

"You know that you're is not aloud here?" She said sternly.

"What? What do you mean?" I asked a bit confused. 

"You're unnatural! A disgrace to your own religion!" She said an octave higher. 

"Oh... Whatever. Leave me alone." I said dismissing her softly and started to walk again. 

"Don't ignore me!" She screeched from behind me. 

I rolled my eyes and kept walking. 

"GUARDS! GUARDS!" She started yelling. "Get that girl!" She barked and my heart dropped somewhere to my lower stomach. 

I started to run in the most unpredictable pattern possible to the front door. Hoping I'd make it out before they tried to nab me. 

I ran down one isle and saw a man in uniform start to come after me. I turned around and shifted my momentum in the opposite direction catching my shirt on a display case and ripping part of it. 

"Damn it." I said between gritted teeth. 

I ran out of the isle and to my left passing a few isles before running down another one. 

I don't remember what else happened after that. I just know I escaped but was battered and bruised when I finally did. 

Odd dream... 
14.02.2010In The Key of H (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I start off trying to get into this exclusive playscape that only a few lucky people ever get to play on. (Kill me now. Please, someone shoot me. Save my dignity.) All of my old class mates from church are there. I'm standing by my self in line while I watch Jessica and another guy (I forget his name) flirt. I consider leaving my position just to get away from the both of them, but decide not too. 

It's finally my turn to go on this obstacle course like plays cape and once I make my way out of it I walk over to a shop like place with a lot of pianos in it. I see Jessica by herself next to a keyboard. I have no one else to talk to so I walk over to her and turn on the piano. I start to play it and she turns around wondering who it is. She seems surprised and I wink at her and say hey. 

She then looks at me smugly and positions her fingers on the keys. She starts to play something really beautiful that I didn't even know was possible. I look at the keys and notice that there are completely new keys on that keyboard. They are shorted versions of the white keys placed just above all the others. It's like she's playin in a whole different major - a different key.

I don't know how, but suddenly we're all going to some sort of water park. Everyone is excited and talking about getting to meet David Tennant. I then realize I'll get to see him and become extatic. We all approach the entrance in front of us. It's a big red tunnel from what I could see just then. The whole park was covered in a big black netting and the only way to get in was through that big, red, round opening. 

I approach the opening and see water running into the park from different jets attached to the sides of the plastic tunnel. I step in the water and notice that it's really cold. I walk forward a bit more and then notice there's one hose shooting warm water. I make my way over to the warmer water so that I don't freeze but it suddenly stops. I look over at it and see David Tennant sitting in front of the warm water jet shivering violently. His suit is drenched and he looks exhausted. 

"What happened to you?!" I said trying not to giggle. 

"Fans." He replied bluntly trying to hide a smile.

He couldn't keep a straight face anymore and we both started laughing and shook hands. 

I don't remember anymore.

----------


## TopazMyst

15.02.2010Autopsy (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, so I'm a child who was put in witness protection. Or something like it. I'm in a small preschooler class room with several other kids and some guy crashes through the door. He's bloody and bruised and defiantly dead. Duckie (from NCIS) comes in along with Jimmy and starts examining the body. 

Gibbs walks in and demands the time of death. All of the other kids are gone now except for me. Dinozzo starts taking pictures of the whole "crime scene" and Gibbs asks me to take his hand and go with him.

Back at NCIS HQ Gibbs and I walk down to Autopsy where we meet up with Duckie again. Duckie was just taking the body's temp again when we walked in. 

"Got anything Duck?" Gibbs asked sipping his coffee. 

Duckie squinted as if he thought he misread the temperature. Then he looked up at Gibbs a bit darkly. 

"According to the current temperature, this man has only been dead 5 minutes! He's still alive!" 

They were about to do CPR or something, but dad woke me up.

----------


## TopazMyst

16.02.2010A dream without a name. (I've run out of ideas...) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in a small go cart racing around with most of the characters from the anime Ouran High School Host Club. There's different color paint spraying out of the back of each of our carts almost like exhaust fumes. 

After we all get out and park Kaoru wanders off with Honey and Kyoya. Honey's twin (who is non-existent in the anime) and Hikaru start flirting with each other and holding hands as I pull off my helmet and put it in the seat of my go-cart. 

I know Kaoru is going to be really heart broken when he finds out. 

Hikaru and Honey's twin see me and walk over to me. 
"Please don't tell Kaoru about us? We don't want him to know yet... I haven't found the right time to tell him..." Hikaru tells me. 

"Sure... But you really should tell him soon. If I were him I'd want to know." I said feeling bad for Kaoru. 

"Well... Then maybe you should tell him. I can bring my self to do it." Hikaru said. 

After a lot of thought I decided to go ahead and do it. I don't know if I'd take matters into my own hands in real life, but for some reason the dream me was set on going through with it. 

I was suddenly in Best Buy looking at music with Kaoru... 

"You're quiet," he commented while we looked at different albums. 

I don't know what I said, but I had told him what had been going on between Hikaru and Honey's twin. His eye turned lifeless and he bowed his head. I instantly felt horrible for him and wanted to hug him or something. Anything to make him feel better, but I knew there was nothing I could do. 

"Thank you," he surprised me by saying. 

"Sure..." I trailed off. 

Not sure what happened in between, but I'm suddenly back at the race track of sorts. It's the same as before. Most of my surroundings are just a dull yellow color with a few lines drawing the road and finish line. 

I was trying to remember Honeys twin's name. It was really frustrating for me and just on the tip of my tongue. I had almost remembered when dad woke me. After that I felt retarded because I knew would never be able to remember a name that never existed.

----------


## TopazMyst

17.02.2010Weird House Party (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was night time and I was in my grandmothers living room. She started arguing some subject that I can't remember. She kept talking and explaining her side of this whole debate. I had several good points of her argument to go on and I knew I could end it in my favor. I was slowly getting more and more pissed off at her as she ranted on and on about something. I was just about to talk and argue my side when I randomly decided to bite my tongue and just leave it alone. 

"Always the peace keeper" I thought to my self annoyed with my own submission.

My grandmother started limping to her room down the hall and I ran over to try and help her. She got mad at me and told me not to bother. Then she took her hurt ankle and swung it up over her neck until her knee was resting over her neck! She started hopping on her right foot down the hall and I stared at her wide eyed.

"Granmaw!! What the hell are you doing?!" I gasped.

"Just mind your own business and watch your language." She said and kept hopping.

I looked behind me and saw head-lights flash through the back door window. I knew that someone was here. Grandmaw made her way to the back door now on both feet and I followed behind her. There was a green Mazda cross-over parked in her driveway - just like Brandi's mum's. Teenaged - mostly Asian - girls were getting out with guitars and different band equipment. 

"What is all this?!" I squeaked to anyone who may reply.

"I asked an all girl lesbian band to come over and play here." My grandmother said shrugging.

My jaw dropped and I stared at her wide eyed. I didn't know what to think. (Why didn't I do an RC?!?!) 

"Wha- Wha-" I started to mumble but got cut off.

"Shut up and help them inside!" My grandmother barked at me.

"Uh, uh, okay."

We all walked inside her house and I was trying to hold on to a drum kit while trying not to fall over. 

After we made it inside I set the kit down somewhere and walked over to the hallway again. I looked back towards the back door and saw a bunch of kittens running around and about to run out the door.

"Someone shut the door before the escape!" I yelled towards the back door running towards it.

One of the Asian band members shut the door behind me as I chased one small gray and white kitten out to the drive way. I was bent over trying to catch it when I was stopped abruptly when I hit something. I looked up and saw Brandi looking down at me somewhat suspiciously.

"IT'S NOT WHAT YOU THINK!" I squeaked again.

"...Hi?" She said a bit puzzled.

"Hi" I said out of breath and still a bit wide eyed with shock. 

I stood up so that our eyes were level with each others and I saw that the kitten ran back inside. When someone opened the door for it I heard girls giggling and guitars being tuned. I had a short mental face palm and turned back around to see Brandi looking at me some what suspiciously and oddly. Then she smiled slyly at me.

"I swear! It's really not what you think!" My voice went too high again and it still sounded squeaky. 

"Haha, don't worry, I'm just playing with you kid." She said making me feel a bit more relieved.

"I can't really stay, I just wanted to say hi. I miss you a lot." She said and we both got really quiet.

"Miss you too..." I tailed off.

We hugged. It was a weird hug, not like in real life. It was warm and more welcoming than what her hugs normally are. Which surprised me seeing how she has a personal space bubble a mile wide.

She let go and I followed her as she walked around the back of the Mazda to get in. I opened the door for her and she sat down. I then saw Christina glaring at me from the very back seat.

I and Brandi started talking about something to do with Tumblr. I started rambling about how I wasn't sure how it was pronounced because maybe the L was a 1.

"Tessa." She said bringing me back to reality and I stopped rambling.

"Bye" I said shyly and shut her door.


I don't remember anything more. I do remember a fragment of me going home and telling mum about grandmother becoming some sort of acrobat. I even tried to put my leg up and over my neck but only hurt my self. XD

----------


## TopazMyst

19.02.2010Twins (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was running through a store chasing one of our dogs when I tripped over a cart and fell. I was laying down trying to catch my breath when one of the store clerks stood over me blocking the bright light I had been looking into. 

"You okay?" He said slightly amused with my clumsiness. (His personality reminds me of Hikaru's from Ouran HSHC O.o)

"Uh, yeah." I got up and sat pretzel style - afraid to try and stand just yet. 

He squatted down in front of me and said "You had quite a fall, are you sure...?" 

"I think so." I said rubbing my eyes. 

"I got her!" The same voice yelled from behind me. 

Another clerk exactly the same as the last came and squatted down on my left - in front of me. He was holding one of my dogs and smiling. 

"Hahaha!" I laughed.

"What's so funny?" The first twin said. 

"Oh, it's nothing, I just know someone who'd kill to be me right now..." 

"Oh?" The first twin said. "Why?" The second one finished for him. 

I laughed nervously mentally slapping my self for not thinking before I spoke. I then decided to just be bold and tell them. 

"Because you're a cute set of twins." 

"Oh really" the first one said a bit more seductively/mischievously which made me a bit uncomfortable. 

"Uh, yeah." I said, shy again. 

What's odd is that I don't remember anything after this. I think dad woke me up and cut this dream short...

----------


## TopazMyst

20.02.2010Time Traveler (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in Walmart - I think. Part of it anyway. There are a few display cases here and there, for the most part this kinda reminds me of my kitchen. I walk back over to the computer and start doing something with my MSN chat logs. My dad comes over and he says something really harsh to me.

"F*** off," I tell him.

He then explodes and we both start yelling at each other in turn. He storms off and I wander into their room. There's a small girl in there looking at me weirdly. I ignore her and get on their bed and just lay down for a short while. When I get back down I'm startled by some sort of snapping noise. I look down and see a rope where my foot almost landed. It was like a trap that had been laid on the ground but was already pulled. I looked under the bed and saw the girl holding the rope and glaring at me. She hissed at me and I got up and walked out.

Now I'm back in out kitchen which looks very weird and kinda reminds me of Walmart. I look over on the floor where our dinning table would be and see a bunch of manga in a pile on the floor. I then see Shanice sitting in the pile reading one of them. That made me chuckle. She doesn't seem to notice me though, so I just stand there for a moment and watch her curiously. I can see her face clearly (I can see almost everyone's face in this dream. O.o) and her expression is really content. She looks as if she doesn't have a care in the world. I smile at that fact. For some reason I don't approach her and just go wander around aimlessly in the store.

I'm in the middle of the store just kinda minding my own business when my cell phone rings.

"Yeah?" I answered.

"There's a situation at the HQ - we need you here yesterday! Move!" The director yelled into the phone. 

"On my way," I said closing the phone.

After I'm at NCIS head quarters (funny, don't remember the drive over) I see Gibbs walk by and he seems really sad and troubled. Suddenly I'm him for a moment and he is approached by Director Vance.

"You're not gonna tell me life is tough now are ya?" He said with a smile.

"No," Gibbs smiled back starting to laugh.

I didn't get what was so funny... But anyway, now I'm me again and I'm walking into the squad room.

"Special Agent." Director Vance greeted me bluntly.

I nodded and he proceeded to tell me what was going on.

"So far the majority of people your team has worked for, with and against is disappearing. Every case you ever worked is involved. All of the agents and civilians you've ever worked with or for are disappearing. We did pick up the signal of an unusual aircraft - but it keeps going off radar."

Gibbs desk phone rang and he answered it.

"More disappeared," he said.

Suddenly everything flashes to a third person point of view. I watch as my view starts to slowly pan up on each floor of a house. I see a man in a tub who I recognize as a character from the film "How To Steal A Million." He was the man who sold fake paintings. There was a bright light and he vanished. I watch as my view pans up on the next floor where Audrey Hepburn who played his daughter sits on her bed reading. There's another bright light and she disappears too.

"We have a report that the air craft has landed in a local Walmart. Gear up!" Gibbs ordered the team.

Back at Walmart I'm in an isle facing a hallway that leads into the store bathrooms. Several of the victims escape and run down the hall. My parents greet them. My mum and dad are both wearing NCIS jackets. I somehow know that they are old NCIS agents called back into service to help with this case. Some of the victims include Scooby Doo and the gang. (o.O) 

"None of us really got a good look at our kidnapper," on of the items said. "I don't know what he wants," he Finnish. 

I looked behind me and saw an agent with bullet proof vests waving at me to come over. I ran over there and immediately felt the vests.

"Are you sure these are bullet resistant?!?!" I said surprised by how flimsy they were.

"Yes. They are. Now take this," the lady said handing me a gun.

"...The safety isn't on, is it?"

"Oh, uhh, no." She blushed.

I sighed and put the safety on and stuck it in the back of my jeans. I looked back over at mum and dad who were closer to the hallway now. They were communicating with the suspect somehow.

I ran father back behind me and crawled up on a display case so that I could get a better view of the hallway. I saw a man with the head of a wolf run back into one of the doors.

"He looks like a wolf!" I yelled jumping down and running back to where mum and dad were. I saw them walking down the hall without vests on and wanted to hit something.

"Mom! Dad! Don't!!" I yelled. I heard a loud noise and pulled out my PDA. It had a list of every agent on site with us. My mum and dad's names suddenly vanished. I pulled out my gun and ran down the hall. Nothing. No doors - nothing.

"Damn it! Can we track them?!"

"No, not when they're in a different time line," someone answered for me.

I went back to the NCIS HQ and sat at Tony's desk. I think I'm an agent who replaced Tony.

"I'd rather die then them disappear..." Ziva said from her desk burying her face in her hands. 

"I'm going home..." I said painfully.

"Do you want me to come with you? I don't want you to be alone." She said, worried.

"Nah, my brother is there."

Don't remember the trip home at all, but now I'm home. The sun is setting and I sit at the kitchen table and eat a cookie. I can see anything so I turn on a light. It just goes blue and doesn't work right. (Why didn't I do an RC?! D=) I give up and collapse back in my chair staring at the phone. My brother walks of to where I'm sitting and starts talking about some video game.

I see two vehicles pull in the driveway next door and fatter versions of my parents get out of an SUV. Younger child versions get out of a yellow car. I run outside and go to see what's going on. This guy approaches me who reminds me of a hippie. He tells me my parents lived happy lives in another time line.  The over weight set of my parents came up to me and hugged me. We then all started playing fetch with out dogs. 

:\ Weird dream...

----------


## TopazMyst

21.02.2010Musical Mess (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, I had SOOOO many dreams last night. It's like I was a single CPU computer running 80 programs. That said, most of them were really boring. So I will just quote a conversation between my piano playing grandfather and my self. It made me lol.

We're both in the SUV in the Walmart parking lot when dad turns on the heater. I'm in the back passengers side seat and my grandfather is in the front passengers side seat.

"Son, wont you turn that down a bit more. It's freezing in here. Some where more in the A - no A flat area," my grandfather said.

"No! I'm burning up! G sharp! G sharp!" I said trying to open my window to let some cool air in.

"Okay, lets just settle on C sharp in F Minor," grandfather said.

"An Octave up!" I said. 

Then dad started driving around in tight circles really fast trying to get us to shut up.

----------


## TopazMyst

27.02.2010Break (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It's mid day and I walk by my parents room. Dad runs out in panic and out the back door. I run into their room and look out the window. I jerk back because it's so hot. The house is on fire!!!

I ran into the kitchen and got a huge cup full of water and tried soaking the wall that was being burned. I then realized I needed to get my pets out of the house, so I ran into the bathroom where one of my birds was playing in the water. I grabbed him and took him to his cage. He was really mad and flapping around trying to escape so I tossed him in his cage and some how hit my arm against the bottom of the cage incredibly hard.

"The fire's out!" I heard dad yell from outside.

I sat down on my bed next to my brother and he grabbed my left arm gently about to hug me. 

"OUCH!" I jerked away thinking I had a tender bruise at first... But I could have sworn my arm bent where it wasn't supposed to when I jerked.

I held my arm very still and ran into the kitchen where mum was.

"...I think my arm is broken." I said. I started worrying about my life insurance and hopped it would pay for this. (Yes. I know. I'm more worried about what it's gonna cost my mum than my own arm. I'm not sure whether I was incredibly selfless or just plain stupid.)

"Oh no. Are you sure?" She said.

I slowly tried to bend my arm and the skin tore away and my arm completely broke off.

"I'm sure!!!" I said in a thick voice. I gritted my teeth waiting for the pain to come, but all I felt was numbness.

"I just talked to Linda, turns out she works at the hospital. She said they're waiting for us." Mum ran back into the room surprising me with her speed.

I held my left arm in my right hand and my jaw was dropped.

"Mom?" I heard Toby call from behind me.

"What are y'all doing?" He asked curiously.

"Toby! Go away! Go in mum's room! Now!!" I yelled behind me hiding the gore that I couldn't escape from.

"Common, lets go." My mum said worried.

I walked towards the door and as soon as mum opened it icy win blew in and it made my arm hurt really bad. 

"Hang on!" I yelled and mum shut the door. I put my bad arm in my jacket laying just under my chest. My fingers started twitching on their own and when they grabbed my boob I wanted to freak out. But instead of yelling at my own arm for being a pervert, I just waited till they stopped.

"Okay, lets go," I told mum softly.

When she opened the door this time all of out dogs ran inside and we had to catch them and put them in their cages. I just used my foot to push them in the right direction. 

Finally, we made it to the car and I sat down and cradled my left arm as best I could.

Then I was woken up. My arm was in the exact same place as it was in my dream, it felt numb - just like in my dream. I almost was afraid to look at my arm. XD And I didn't even move it for most of the morning. That dream was way too realistic.  :Oh noes:

----------


## TopazMyst

06.03.2010Life as a Film Star (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Wow, I had a huge dream last night. Unfortunately it was so long and big that my recall is a bit crappy. Basically I was the leading lady in a new James Bond film, so I was working on the set with Halle Berry and Daniel Craig. o.o 

It was like I was and actress in several different movies to be honest. I remember one scene being Light from Death note in an elevator shaft trying to write L's name in the Death Note before he could kill me. I was using leverage to hold my self up so that I wouldn't fall to my death. I had both feet pressed against the walls like I was some sort of ninja. XD But in the end L found me and the scene was over before I fell.

And in another scene I was the last woman on earth and had just found the last man on earth. He was injured and I was trying to help him get better in most of those scenes. 

And in another scene I was walking cautiously through a green house with a silenced gun looking for a villain. 

And I also remember flying back to the states to shoot another scene.

----------


## TopazMyst

*Meh, I've been having a lot of nightmares lately and just don't bother to write them down. Here's a dream from a few nights ago:*

13.03.2010Escape to Nowhere (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sit on the steps of the deck out my house while Kakashi (from the anime Naruto) patches up my shoulder. He keeps injecting me in different places all around the stitches. (No clue as to what happened. My guess is I got cut while fighting.) 

"OUCH!" I yelled and flinched when he hit a nerve.

"Sorry. Please stop being such a baby... It's almost over," he said in a tired voice.

"All done," he said after a minute or so.

I sighed with relief and thanked him.

"Alright, I'm going back to the front lines. You stay here and rest," he said.

"No! I'm coming with you! I'm fine!" I said upset.

He walked back over to the deck and grabbed something, then walked back over to me in the driveway. I couldn't see what he had in his hand because it was so dark, but suddenly his hand moved with lightning speed and stuck another needle in my arm. 

I reached to pull it out with my left hand.

"Stop," he said.

"As soon as you attempt to remove it, it will inject you with a strong sedative. Now go inside, lay down and rest."

"Damn it kakashi! You can't fight alone!" I yelled at him. 

He ran out to the gate and then left, I pulled out the syringe without thinking and tried to follow him, but I started to black out slowly and feel dizzy. I stumbled out into the front yard and collapsed.

I guess I wake up and start running after him because now I'm walking through the woods with my dog in one hand and a small pink lamb in the other. O.o

I was walking along and saw a few woodland animals running around, and then I looked to my right and saw a huge wolf right next to me.

"Crap," I said trying to back away slowly.

The wolf grabbed the lamb in my right arm and devoured it in front of me. I sidestepped to the left and tried to walk the long way around the wolf, but I ran into a whole pack of angry looking wolves. I knew instantly they wanted Kristi. (my dog) 

"No!" I yelled realizing what they wanted and backed away slowly until they were out of sight, then ran deeper into the woods.

I didn't have Kristi with me anymore as I approached the outside of a huge vine covered stone door. I pushed on it and it opened  after a few good tries.

The huge tomb it's self was shaped sorta like a long hexagon with a balcony running the length of it on each side of the walls. There were huge stone pillars supporting the balcony as well. There were torches placed in the middle of each pillar pointing outward unto the huge room/tomb. (I call it a Tomb, but I don't know if there are any people buried there. lol)

I step farther into the middle of the floor and the stone door closes behind me and the whole building starts to tremor. 

"Oh shit - oh crap crap crap crap! Not good!" I yelled looking up as bricks started falling from the roof, letting rays of sun in. 

Suddenly the floor behind me at the back wall started to raise. The only way I can describe it is that it was sort of like a wave. The tiles rose as they came towards me and the tiles farthest back fell as they continued to progress in the same pattern getting higher.

"Fuuuuuu-" I yelled and started running getting cut off when the tiles under my feet started to lift me up with great speed and force. I looked to my right and noticed the balcony again. I knew that the only way to get out of this was to try and make it to the balcony. So then I started running sideways trying to keep my tripping at a minimum as the tile-wave took me swiftly to the front of the room.

I got close enough to jump and so I leapt superman style onto the balcony floor landing on my belly. I groaned with pain after I got my breath back. I got up and looked over the edge at the front wall. (The wall farthest from my original entrance.)

The tile had stopped moving, and a great part of the roof had collapsed back at where I had started out with patches of sun light penetrating throughout the tomb.

I then heard faint yelling outside the front wall. It sounded like German. Shortly after the room vibrated again, but this time the whole front wall raised up revealing lots of sand, steep canyons in the distance & Nazi's on horseback.

One of them rode a horse inside and placed himself directly below me.  I jumped right on top of him landing on the back of the horse and pushing him off. They all started yelling in alarm and pulled their swords. I placed my self properly in the saddle quickly and grabbed the unfortunate Nazi's sword before he knew what had happened.

"HE-YAH!" I yelled pointing the horse towards the new opening and lightly tapping my heels to it's thighs.

I and my horse saw an opening in the gathering of angry Nazi's and we burst through their lines with lightning speed. I could feel the horse was happy to be away from them and already felt a strong bond with it. I rode out riding along the edges of the canyons as a few Nazi's rode up behind me, swords drawn.

I looked to my back right as an angry man with a funny mustache glared at me teeth bared. He swung his sword at my and I blocked it with my own. My arm fell under the sheer weight of my own sword and I steadied my self to strike him.  But I woke up...

----------


## Queen Zukin

> The wolf grabbed the lamp in my right arm and devoured it in front of me.



Scary!  :Eek:  Freaking epic dream!!!

----------


## TopazMyst

*^ Aha aha, typo. 

But yeah, it was scawwy. And then I thought they were gonna get my dog, scared the hell out of me. 

Thanks. ^_^*






































*Aaaaaaaand you know what to do!*

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *^ Aha aha, typo. 
> *



Err...I dunno how that happened  :paranoid:

----------


## TopazMyst

> Err...I dunno how that happened



*It was my own, but I've fixed it. =)


About the lack of posting... I've been having a bunch of private dreams or none at all, and some I can't forget fast enough. :\ I'll try to post more when I have an interesting and worth posting dream...*

----------


## TopazMyst

05.04.2010Sparks (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I couldn't get near any device that used electricity. if I did, blue blots of it would shoot at me and I would break anything that used it. 

After feeling very alone through out the dream, I met another girl who had the same problem as me and we became friends.
05.04.2010Can You See Me Now? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Lena was walking around on a rocky beach and I was her photo shoot photographer for the day. At the start of the dream, she was deaf and had an interpreter. At the end, she was blind and I had a hard time getting her eyes to look at the camera. 

It was really depressing. =(

----------


## TopazMyst

*Night Before Easter:*

04.04.2010Easter 2010 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up in the middle of the night and plugged my nose unsure if it was a dream. Yep, it was... I was really tired so I just laid there. I tried to picture something normal happening, like someone walking into the room. But nothing happened. I felt really depressed in this dream, I don't know why. I just laid back and started to doze off within the dream. When I closed my eyes, flashes of MSN windows opening rapidly is all I saw...

I dream that I'm walking over to my grandmothers on Easter. I hope that Brandi is there so that maybe I can see her for a few moments. I looked in the back door window and saw her at the kitchen table. She got up and walked towards the bar and I walked in wanting to say hi. Standing behind the bar - with Brandi in the middle - all my aunts, uncles, and relatives from my mothers side of the family looked at me gravely.

"We know," was all Brandi said in an emotionless tone.

I looked at her in confusion, temporally lost for words.

"It's time, Tessa," she said in a lifeless tone.

I seemed to understand what she was talking about then... 

"Here." She said handing me a bunch of plastic baggies.

I opened it and there was a slightly smaller one inside it, I opened that one and there was another slightly smaller one inside of it. I opened about 50 plastic baggies before I got to the last one.

"In this bag, is the answer to your life," Brandi said lifelessly.

I opened the bag and a bunch of novelty Teeth jumped out and started trying to bite me.

I walked out of the house and down the driveway, unsure of what was happening to the world around me.

"Stop!" Brandi said more life like and sympathetic while she ran after me.

"What do you want from me?!" I yelled.

"You know what you must do," she said from behind me.

"No," I said and gravity started to fail on me.

I had no firm ground to stand on - I lost control of my surroundings completely.

"You can't do this to your self," she said just loud enough for me to hear.

I grabbed on to a tree limb and tried to will my self back down again. I was parcialy lucid, only as far as knowing that I could force gravity to come back for me. Everything else seemed totally real.

I tried to get my feet back on the ground, but woke up before I could.

----------


## TopazMyst

06.04.2010Fragments of 4.6.10 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walk into my parents bedroom and as I open the door it reviles a cute living room. I see Beth, her sister, her mother & brother standing in there. They looked up from their current activities to take notice of who opened the door. I don't know how, but I somehow let loose a supernatural creture that was invisible and would tickle you endlessly.

I slammed the door and ran all the way out to my fathers tool shed trying to put as much distance in between us as possible. XD 

Fragment: Shanice and I were lost in some weird industrial dock area? I'm having a very difficult time recalling anything from this dream. I'm not even sure if it was a dock area... :\

----------


## TopazMyst

08.04.2010Island Vacation (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I sat at the PC and chatted on MSN with Shanice. I was watching some weird episode of TMoHS (anime) and playing with my browser settings.

Here's what I remember from the conversation:

Shanice Says: That would be fun.
Tessa Says: Yeah...
Shanice Says: You know what, can I barrow a little money from you? I don't need much more for a ticket.
Tessa Says: How much?  ::D: 
Shanice Says: About 20 Dollars.

I looked in my wallet and only found 17.

Tessa Says: brb

I ran over to where my mum was in the kitchen.

"Mom! Can I barrow a 10?!"

"Sure," she said distantly.

"What's up?" I asked concerned.

"Well... Your Grandmother passed away this morning..."

"Which one?!" I asked in panic.

"My mom," she said.

I didn't really know how to feel now. Sure I would miss her, and cared... But with the way she always treated my parents, I wasn't completely devastated either.

"Are you okay?" I asked her.

"Yeah... I just have a lot to do..."

"Okay, I love you." I said hugging her.

She seemed fine now, so I went back over to the computer.

Tessa Says: I got it! ...But how do I send it to you?

We seemed to of worked something out, and so I played with my browser settings again. I was amused with the different language settings and kept changing them. (Yes, you can laugh now. :Cheeky:  I'm a dork even in my dreams. ::roll:: ) 

I changed it to Japanese and then accidentally closed my browser. I re-opened it and didn't know how to get back.

Tessa Says: ...Um, Shanice?
Shanice Says: Yeah?
Tessa Says: Don't laugh, but my browsers language is set to Japanese and I can't change it back.
Shanice Says: ...How did that happen?
Tessa Says: ...I was playing with it. -_-
Shanice Says: lol!

She helped me fix it but after that I don't really remember what happened.

Next I remember I'm walking to a house on an Island that's really pretty. I walk up the sandy driveway and up onto the steps of the houses from porch. There are blankets of trees all around and the greenery is amazing.

Shanice walks up the driveway and as soon as I see her I run out and give her a huge bear hug.

All I remember now is fragments:

I and Shanice got cast for rolls in a film with Harrison Ford. 
He was playing our Lawyer. 
We were working with another actor who was picking on us and bullying us. 
Harrison Ford had to come out to the house we were renting on the island because the man followed us home. 
He yell at him threatened him not to mess with us again.

----------


## TopazMyst

09.04.2010My First WILD! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to the movies with my little sister and some other people. One of them was this weird rich lady who's accent couldn't be placed. I and my little sister were talking while the previews were airing. I was playing with her and having a really good time. She was so sweet and adorable. I wish she were real. XD

My sister asked me a question shortly after the movie started. A lady sitting in front of us across the hall to the right turned around in her seat and yelled at us.

"Shut the hell up! I'm trying to watch this you little brats!"

"You shut up! How dare you yell at a 5 year old?!"

I got up and my sister hugged me, scared. I was pissed off, really pissed off and just wanted to get her out of there.

After the movie my sisters best friend's mum - the rich lady - came out and took her daughter with her to her car. We said our good byes and the little girl grabbed the side of the drivers side door. It flipped around and she rode it as it tossed her inside the car. (Sorry, hard to explain what happened.  :Oops: )
  
I was awakened by my alarm clock. I shut it off and laid back down.

Before I know it I feel like I'm crossing over into a new dimension. I watch a screen of white with stars etched into it form as I realize I'm WILDing! I was finally able to open my eyes in the dream world and when I opened them I saw a TV. The TV was displaying nothing but snow/static.

I looked around and figured out I was in the rich lady's apartment. There were grocery items stacked all over the place and she sat in the living room and watched me. I decided that now would be a good time to try one of my goals.

So I asked her: "What is your opinion on love?"

I was shocked when she gave me a reasonable answer:

"Well, it's certainly beautiful. Though being a single mom with two kids, I'm not much of a romantic. Don't understand how you can be such a hopeless romantic, I don't know how you keep up with your love life even when you're raising a kid," She said.

"Huh," I said to my self. I then remembered my last dream, I had been taking care of my little sister. (News Flash: I only have a little brother in real life.)

I got up and walked over to the window with a glass door in it. A few floors below was a pool. A very deep pool by the looks of it. There were no sidewalks, where the pool ended the building began. It looked as if it was made just for jumping out of your apartment. Hence why there was a door leading to nowhere.

"Hey, how deep is that pool?" I asked curiously, even though I somehow knew it was 17 feet.

"I dunno," the lady replied.

I lost my lucidity for a while and then wound up in my front yard.

"How'd I get here?" I asked my self.

"Hey! Wait! I'm lucid!" I said excited - remembering where I just was.

"Hmm, Make something appear!" I yelled.

Our dog randomly appeared at the end of the drive way.

"Again?" I asked.

My brother came by me wheeling his bike to the backyard.

I had never been able to fly in a lucid dream, so here was my chance!

I ran out and jumped up and soared over my yard. I decided I wanted to fly to England, so I set off on my little trip. I knew it wouldn't be a long one because I had mentally willed it to be very close to my home. After I was up in the air I kept flying around in circles and had a very hard time flying in a straight line. I kept nose diving at random moments and lost my lucidity.

But I regained it and I randomly found my self on the streets of London England at night. I looked ahead and saw a girl laying on the frost covered ground passed out. There were a bunch of refrigerators out there with her. It looked like she had been cleaning them out and hosing them down before she fell. I some how knew who it was even without being close enough to see very well.

"No!" I yelled in panic and ran over to her. 

I propped her up in my arms and brushed the hair out of her face.

"Shanice! Wake up!" I said almost yelling. I rubbed her arms and tried to get a response. Nothing. 

"Please don't do this to me."

"Please," I whispered rubbing her arms again trying to warm her up.

Her eyes moved.

"Shanice?! Can you hear me?!"

"Well duh," she said opening her eyes.

"Shanice!" I nearly cried hugging her.

I reminded my self that this was only a dream and helped her up.

"What happened?" I asked curiously.

"I'm not sure," she said confused.

She led me inside what I thought was her house, but it was just a kitchen in a country style restaurant. It was her house though, her room was on the second floor actually. (I dunno how I know that. XD)

I looked around for a moment after we entered one of the dinning rooms and got down on one knee.

"What _are_ you doing?" Shanice asked me.

"Amber?" I called out into the dark room.

Shanice started laughing at me. 

"What?" I said grinning.

"For one: He's probably upstairs. And two: You come all the way over here and the first thing you do is want to see my cat?" 

"Heh," Was all I said and blushed.

I followed her into the kitchen again and accidentally bumped into something and it beeped. I jumped in surprise and looked down to see the dish washer starting.

"Umm..."

"That's okay, they probably need to be washed anyway," she smiled and led me into the other dinning room. From the looks of it, it had a strong country theme and I could tell because it had saddles and stuff hanging on the walls. 

The lights suddenly flicked on and Shanice and I turned to see who did it. Sitting on a few of the tables were 3 guys dressed like cowboys.

"Who are you?" I asked them.

"We've been waitin' for y'all," he said in a dark tone.

"Once we're done with you, deer heads ain't gonna be the only thing stuffed 'round here. Ya hear?" The leader of the group said getting up and flicking his hat up. He didn't sound too bright. 

"I don't know what you want with us, but all I ask is that you leave the her alone," I said. Even though it was a dream, I couldn't handle another nightmare.

I willed my self to be stronger than them, hoping that I'd have enough control over the dream to win.

My stomach turned as the first guy took a swing at me. I hit him and he doubled over. Another guy was blocking my path to Shanice and the guy behind him was walking towards her.

"Shanice! Hit him!" I yelled and kicked the guy in front of me running towards her. I managed to jump on top of him before he could do anything. I swung around a lot and tried to hit him until he collapsed.

"Crap," I said as the guys got up again and more came in.

A swarm of men came in led by some guy who you could just tell was their boss.

"Boys," the boss said, "get rid of the pest."

"Hey! Wait a friggen minute!" I yelled at them all.

"If you're the leader, grow some balls and fight me yourself!" I yelled at him.

"Heh, we'll make a deal instead. If you can tag me, I'll call the men off."

I ran after him. I took as many men down that I could as I made my way over to the pool table he was leaning up against.

I jumped and hit him and that was it, they left. 

After they were all gone a few people that Shanice must have known stayed behind and talked with us. 

This one guy took a pencil shaped piece of wax and some left over egg dye from Easter and drew awesome black and red designs on a small towel. There were little hearts in it and I was amazed at how talented he was.

"Here you go," he said handing me the finished piece.

"Wow! Thanks!" I said taking it.

I'm awoken by my crazy dog.

Fragment: I and my brother were at our Church in the parking lot and a random guy came after us throwing water balloons at us. I ran into the parking lot and started flying for a short while to get away.
*
ZOMG! FIRST WILD!   

Haha, WILDing reminds me of the movie avatar. *

----------


## TopazMyst

13.04.2010Lava (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I run away from red hot lava as it flows into my front yard.

"This can't be real!" I yell and jump up into the air taking flight.

I'm only in the air for a moment then I crash into the ground, waking up.

24.04.2010First Light (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

We all sat around a table for thanksgiving. Shanice sat at my left, and my aunts/family filled the remaining seats. We passed around the bowels and plates of food and put what we wanted on our own plates.

I got a baked potato and proceeded to put butter on it. As a plate of Turkey was passed around I reached over Shanice and grabbed it from one of my aunts so that she wouldn't have to touch it. I handed it off to the next person and continued about my business. 

"Oh dear, you're going to starve if you just eat that!" One of my aunts said dramatically. I looked up to see who she was talking to - assuming it was probably me. Not this time. I looked up and saw my aunt reaching across the table and putting some hunk of God only knows what on Shanice's plate. It was roast ...I think...

Shanice covered her mouth and looked at her feet. I was annoyed with my aunt, she's always telling people what they should do. With no regard as to how they might feel.

"She's a vegetarian," I said taking her plate and giving her my own. (We had somehow gotten the exact same things.)

"Ohh..." My aunt mumbled, mad at me for interfering.

"Thanks," Shanice mouthed the words starting to relax again. 

Later on that evening my grandmother comes over to my house to help us decorate the Christmas tree. I don't become lucid, but I start jokingly questioning reality in my mind. My grandmother has never done that with us.

I proceed to get all the decorations out.

"I want to decorate it pink and purple!" I declare to the entire household.

My brother look at me as if I've just confessed to raping the family dog. It was like my tastes had totally changed in this dream, I actually liked the color pink, it seemed appealing then. I started questioning reality more seiriously, but mum ran in interrupting my train of thought.

"Tessa! Help! He rode off on the motorcycle and I don't think he's coming back!" she yelled.

"Who?" I asked confused. 

"Some old man! He was talking about buying it from me, but I kept saying no! When I came back outside, he and the bike were missing."

I ran outside and all I found was 75 cents worth of quarters laying in the driveway. 

I was really worried about the man getting away, but then realized I was dreaming.

"It's only a dream..." I mutter to my self. I become frustrated because it's dark again. Instead of ordering the sun to appear, I just try and will it to rise. Slowly I see a faint light coming from the North and it's getting stronger. Though while I'm waiting for the sun to come up, I lose lucidity.
*
**Fragment:*

I find myself at a dark beach in the middle of night. Hundreds of people including my family are boarding on some sort of Viking like ship lit with torches. I know the man who stole the motorcycle is coming here, so I dig a long trench in the sand and moments later he rides into it.    

I'm camping on the river at night and a tornado chases I and my family.

----------


## TopazMyst

25.04.2010Pizza! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Mum was warming up pizza in the kitchen and I was in my room listening to music.

"Lunch is ready!" I heard mum call from the kitchen.

I jumped off my bed and walked fairly quickly into the kitchen, Where I ran into not only my brother - but Shanice as well. It was like we were sisters or something, I didn't really acknowledge she was there, I wasn't surprised to see her. It just felt normal in other words...

"Did you put your swimsuit on?" Mom asked.

"Uhh, not yet," I said.

"Go do it, we're about to leave," mom said taking on a parental tone that only she can do...

I ran into her room because my clothes hadn't been put away yet and grabbed my swim suit. Then I just locked the door and got dressed in there. I put my clothes back on over my suit, and  walked back out to get my pizza. I was about to go sit at the table, but Toby was the only one there.

"Hey mom?"

"Yeah sweety?"

"Where'd Shanice go?" I asked.

She pointed towards the living room where Shanice sat quietly eating her pizza.

...Eventually the sun started to set and I don't know what happened in between. I was tired of being inside so I just ran out the door and across the yard wishing I could fly. And when ever I think of flying, I do a reality check.

"No way! There is no possible way that I'm dreaming!" I said to my self in shock.

I plugged my nose again and could still breath through it.

"Holy crap!" I yelled, voice breaking, jumping back and falling on my butt.

I quickly got up and jumped straight up into the air.

"I forgot to stabilize!" I said trying desperately to land again. (I had planned before I went to sleep to stabilize by touching rocks, plants, trees and observing their detail.)Though I tried to re-enter, it never happened.

Weird Fact: the sun was setting in the north. O.o*
Fragment:* 

I was with a bunch of fishermen, and was trying to figure out what they were fishing. They would dive under water where fished passed through these corral tunnels and grab the babies. ...They were Dolphins. Once I found that out I think I cussed out the owner of the operation and made them drive me back into town. Not before I found a motherless black and white spotted baby duck to take home with me.

----------


## TopazMyst

26.04.2010Over the Deep Blue Sea (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

"Good news everyone! She got the leading part with Cote De Pablo!" my mum said leading me through the door of my grandmothers house.

"OH WOW!" Aunt pat said running up to me and hugging me so tightly I was lifted off my feet. She started spinning 'round & 'round and I got very dizzy.

"Okay..." I tailed off, feeling sick.

"PAT!" I yelled, "STOP!"

"Oh... Sorry..." She said looking glum.

"It's alright," I said trying to stand up straight and flatten the wrinkles in my shirt.

"Tessa!" My mother said scolding me. 

I didn't understand why she was so mad... 

Long story short: We had a fight and I stormed out.

I walk outside grumbling to my self and everything is pitch black. It's so dark that I can't see my hand in front of my face. Because I can't see well enough to get home, I swallow my pride and walk back in the house and sit down on one of the sofas.

I wake up, then fall back asleep.

I find my self outside of an all boys homeless shelter for the youth. There's a nice view of the beach from most of the second floor windows. (I should have done an RC. I mean, have you ever heard of a homeless shelter with an ocean view?)

I somehow trick everyone into thinking I'm a male and get a room on the second floor. There's a blue ladder right out side one of the windows next to my bed - just like the one I put next to my window in real life. (Yes, I have a ladder outside of my window, no I don't use it to sneak out late at night and go party. I have it there so I can get away from my brother when he's annoying me.) I was getting changed and only had a button up shirt and underwear on when my room mate walked into the room. 

"...Are you a... A... A girl?" He said in shock.

"No!" I said grabbing a towel and jumping out the window, making a run for the ocean.

My logic was severely affected in this dream, so I just figured I could hide waste deep in the ocean until everyone was gone/asleep, then go get dressed. Well, that was all fine and dandy until the waves and currents started getting frightfully big. I ran back to the shelter, ran up the ladder, leaving my towel on it to dry. I put some jeans on and watched the waves grow larger and larger.

"I wont tell anyone," my room mate said catching me by surprise. He was very sweet and when I talked to him, it felt like we had always known each other.

After a few moments I looked back out the window only to see a HUGE wave coming for the shelter. 

"HOLY CRAP!" I squeaked and reached to shut the windows. With each second that ticked by it felt like hours as the waves got closer while I was trying to shut the windows. 

Right when I got the last window shut, the waves hit with an incredible force - but the windows didn't break! Though screws came undone and water started squirting into the room.

"Is this normal?!" I almost yelled in shock.

"Yeah, sometimes it can get up to 8 feet above the roof line," my room mate said in a disapproving tone.

Before the next wave hit, I grabbed my towel and rung it out. The wave almost hit me before the window was closed that time.

After a while, one of the maids who I swear was Agatha Trunchbull from the movie "Matilda" came in and quickly discovered I wasn't a guy. 

"I'm not a pervert I swear!" I yelled as she drug me out by one arm.

"I'm gay for Christ sakes!" My voice broke in distress.

"Still doesn't mean you can stay at the boys shelter!" She said practically throwing me out.

I woke up.

After falling back asleep I'm in an apartment with my room mate, who's now a romantic interest ...And she just so happens to be Alisa Perne. (Note: Alisa Perne/Sita is the leading character in Thirst/The Last Vampire series.)

I start off by remembering taking a gun out of my bag and locking it in a cabinet next to my bed, but as I was doing so a cop came in.

"What do you think you're doing?" He said from behind me.

"I have a license to carry this!" I protested.

"Sure ya do, keep your hands where I can see 'em."

Alisa walked into the room and froze wide-eyed as the officer hand-cuffed me.

"Can I ride with you?" Alisa asked the officer.

"And just who are you?" The officer - who was now getting way too big for his badge/stuck up - asked.

"Her girlfriend," she said - surprising me.

"Really?" I started to mouth the words - smiling, (even though I was currently under arest) but the officer cut me off:

"Yeah," the officer said, taking on a different tone. "But you have to ride in the back with her - cuffed."

"So be it" she said matching his tone, giving him a death glare that even made me feel intimidated. 

The officer walked me down stairs and Alisa followed closely behind. He shoved me in the back seat of his police cruiser and then proceeded to cuff Alisa. 

We were halfway down the road when I'd finally simmered long enough to be stupid and open my mouth:

"I wasn't doing anything wrong!" I protested again.

"Oh yeah? Then why were you locking it up?!" He asked, getting huffy.

"I was just practicing proper gun safety precautions!" I almost yelled.

Just then the officer met Alisa's supernatural gaze in the rear-view/rear-vision mirror.

"Yes, she was just being careful," Alisa said in a deep, mesmerizing tone.

"Well, I guess you're right," the officer said - putty in her hands.

"Do you want me to drive you back?" He asked, pulling the car over.

"No, we can walk," I said smiling at Alisa. (Hehe, I like long walks. ^_^)

With little memory of the walk back - twas just hand holding and me thanking her over and over for saving my butt - we make it back home. That evening I changed into some PJ's and brushed my teeth. Alisa snuck up on me and hugged me from behind, I turned around in her embrace and our noses were almost touching. She leaned in to kiss me, aaaaand I woke up. ...Feeling more lonely than usual.

Great, it wasn't even real and I ruined the perfect moment. ¬.¬ 

Shoot me.

----------


## TopazMyst

27.04.2010Outed (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was placed on a Prime Time TV show where people of apposing views were given 20 minutes to debate some very explosive topics. The TV crew had set up a live video feed for I and my opposing partner of sorts to communicate with. Which all took place in my fathers shop/tool shed.

"We're live in 5, 4, 3, 2," one of the TV crew said.

"Hello and welcome to this weeks episode!" The host said. 

"Today we are joined by Tessa of Cedar Creek Texas, who's hobbies include being a student pianist and working with animals. And our other guest is John from Green Bay California! His hobbies include riding his Harley and working out."

A man with a gnarly looking beard and leather vest appeared on the screen in front of me.

"Today's Topic: Homosexuality and the Bible."

"John, you're a fundamentalist Christian are you not?"

"Yes, yes I am," the old biker dude said quite proudly.

"And Tessa," the host started to say. "You're quite active in the Christian gay community are you not?"

I didn't have a lot of time to think, I was trying to figure out how they knew so much about me. Should have done an RC.

"Yeah, I am," I said, afraid to meet eyes with my father who stood behind the camera.

"We'll be back right after this commercial break!" The TV show host said.

"So it's true?" My dad asked me.

"Yep..."

"Huh..."

"You aren't mad?"

"No, I guess not... I mean, it's not like you're gay or anything." He said. ...I should have done an RC right then and there.


I took a deep breath "...Dad, remember when you said I could tell you anything and you would always love me?"


"..."


All I remember after that was trying to get my mother to talk to me again after the show was aired.

----------


## TopazMyst

29.04.2010Shots Fired (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Some how I'm given the job of taking care and protecting an elderly lady while she's in the hospital. Which - again - shares the same building as walmart. I helped her up into bed and folded her walker and put it away.

"Bless you deary and thank you," she said in a weak voice.

I some how found out that she was a member of Westboro Baptist church, but I forget exactly how the conversation went...

Suddenly I hear gun shots coming from the front of the store.

"Give me the Bitch who ruined my life and no one gets hurt," I heard a stressed voice say over the loud speakers.

I heard more shots and they were closer. I ran down the isles and made my way to where the shooter was, I ran right at him and grabbed his baby blue gun before he had the chance to fire it again. I popped the clip out while backing away from him so he couldn't get a swing at me and threw it as far away from us as I could. Then I emptied the chamber and threw the gun in the opposite direction.

"Listen to me, killing her wont make things any better! Be the bigger man and let it end with you! Revenge wont solve your problems!" I yelled as he ran towards the Hospital. But I didn't follow... Suddenly I was in incredible pain as I realized he'd shot me, which only meant he had another gun. How was I so stupid?

He had hit me square in the chest. The pain was fiery and horrible and I wondered why I was still alive, much less conscious. I question reality and wished it was a dream, then realized it was. I looked down at my chest and saw nothing but the red of my blood. I willed my self to wake up and woke up in a cold sweat.

----------


## TopazMyst

01.05.2010High Tide (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walk into a room and see Elodie standing in the middle with her back turned to me. 

"Hello," I said. 

"I'm gonna go up to the loft and watch TV or take a nap for a little while..." She said, trailing off into deep thought. 

"Are you okay?" 

"Yeah..." She said quietly. I didn't believe her. 

"Mind if I come with you? I'm beat." 

"I'd rather be alone..." 

"Are you sure?" I asked. 

"Yes," she said irritated. 

"Okay..." I said, worried about her. I figured I'd just give her some space and go look at the ocean for a little while. 

I sat on the sofa an looked out the open glass door as the ocean. I tried to relax ad listen to the waves crashing. It was really interesting, people walked in and out this door so much that sand overflowed a few feet into the home, but no one bothered to clean it up. 

The tide started getting really high and my father came in and sat down in an arm chair against the wall. 

"Phew! I'm almost done laying tile in the kitchen! We should be out of here soon," he said. 

"M'kay." 

Water started pouring over the threshold and into the home. It was only a few inches and dad didn't seem to care. He told me it was normal and went back to work. 

*Fragments: 
*
I'm in a snow covered wasteland with no food, water or shelter. I've only got Kristi (my dog) with me and I'm afraid for her life. I find a break in some thick trees and dig into the snow as deep as I can until I hit dirt. I lay a blanket in there and wrap it around I and Kristi and try to sleep.

----------


## TopazMyst

02.05.2010Saw: The Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up on a wet, dirty, glass covered floor in a public bathroom. I looked up to my right and saw a camera in the corner and to my left was someone chained to the wall. Suddenly I realized what had happened.

"F***," I said, sighed and collapsed back on the ground. 

"And that's what I said," the man to my left said in a odd tone, sighing. "Nice of you to finally wake up," he said in a sarcastic tone. "You're the only one not chained to the wall, if you haven't noticed that already. Could you please start looking for a key?"

"Okay, okay," I said getting up. I walked past some of the stalls in the middle of the room and found a toilet with no stall around it next to a sink. There was a small digital camera on it, I didn't like the fact that the Jigsaw killer probably was using it to watch me. I grabbed it, shut it off and put it in my pocket.

My dream shifted a bit and now I'm standing with the DC at the door he had once been chained near. He opened it which triggered a loud noise causing us to jump back just in time. Some sort of booby trap had been sprung, but I forget what.

"This whole place must be one giant booby trap," my DC said.

"Brilliant," I said sarcastically.

We stepped into the hallway which had pictures of my mother when she was a little girl hanging on it, along with pictures of all my aunts and uncles. Though there were only a few of my mother, I couldn't take my eyes off of them. I've never seen my mother as a little girl.

"Hello? I'd like to get out of here alive if you don't mind. Lets go," the DC said impatiently.

"Yeah, sure..." He walked into the kitchen to our left.

My dream shifts again and I'm in the kitchen of this haunted house looking over the bar to see my dad and some other female DC sitting at the table watching TV. Toby walked right under a ceiling fan.

"Identifying Target. Target confirmed." Said a robotic like voice coming from the fan. Then we heard a  high pitched sound like a laser getting read to fire.

"JUMP!" I yelled and my brother jumped over the bar and into the kitchen and we hit the floor.

We heard a loud sound and I saw a weird blue laser overloaded with energy shoot out and shock the random DC to death. After it was over we heard nothing but a faint sizzling sound.

"Well, that's it for Ginger," my father said walking in the kitchen as if nothing had happened.

"The front door's locked, lets try finding a back door," my brother or dad said.

I followed them very slowly down the hall way. 

"Um guys... Shouldn't we be really careful? I mean, it's just our lives we're trying to save," I said.

They kept walking casually down the hall.

Dad opened the door to a random room in the hallway and just walked in. The walls didn't reach the ceiling in this house, so I could see the fan in the room he had just walked in.

"Dad! Fan!" I yelled and he ran back out of the room. Nothing happened. I got weird looks and then we continued trying to get out.

----------


## Queen Zukin

That's epic and kind of scary  ::o:  ^

----------


## TopazMyst

You think that's epic? One of my best friends had the same dream. o_o _Last_ night. We haven't even talked about the Jigsaw killer or saw in forever. It's totally freaky. O_O

----------


## TopazMyst

03.05.2010Zombie Train Wreck (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was running down a road with cars and debris all over it, there was a train track next to it and a whole train and all it's cars had tipped over onto the road. Zombies were pouring out of them and I would engage in hand-to-hand combat with them. The sun was setting and everything was showered in a light orange glow. It was really beautiful, apart from weird zombies.

I was running down the road jumping at inhuman heights over train cars and even zombies. I remember one moment when there was a train car on my right tipped over on it's side and zombies were pouring out of it. I jumped over and ripped one's head off. I know I continued running until it was almost dark, and I think I hot wired a car after that.

----------


## TopazMyst

04.05.2010Love Struck (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had just given my grandmother her dinner and stepped out into her garage. In the garage was Mathew writing on a piece of cardboard.

"...Mathew?" I asked surprised to see him here. He jumped up not so much frightened as nervous to be around me, which only wanted to make me giggle, but I didn't for his sake.

"Oh hi Tessa..." He said, searching for words.

"What are you doing here?" I inquired.

"Oh... I um... Well- ...You see..." He stuttered and trailed off blushing.

"Apparently his mother wont let him see his damn girlfriend," Clint said, stepping into the garage.

Mathew's face grew redder.

"Is it because of that whole 'courting not dating' thing our parents have going on?" I asked making air quotes and rolling my eyes.

"Yeah, she wont let me see her alone at all and they're getting on my nerves," he said surprising me. I had always thought his brother would rebel before him if that EVER happened. Which wouldn't in real life...

"I was witting her a note on this," he gestured to the cardboard. "I was hoping to leave it in her favorite place in the park so maybe she'd find it and know I still love her. ...It's going to be really hard facing my parents alone without anyone..."

"You know I've always got your back," I said.

"Really?" His face brightened up.

"Yeah, we can confront them together" I said.

I heard a car pull up outside.

"Mathew! Where are you?!" I heard his mom say.

I don't know why, but I didn't make a move to help him. T'was like I wasn't apart of the dream anymore. His mum came and with an unreal amount of strength, drug him out to her car and took him home.  
Had a false awakening which is mention below.

04.05.2010Weird Kidding Napping Nightmare (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in my old house. I have a husband and I'm taking care of 6 kids. We're foster parents. One lady calls demanding her child back, I can tell she high just be talking to her on the phone. She says she wants her child back and threatens me.

I'd never give him back, he was miserable in his old home. I knew her child better than she did and loved the lil toddler very much. I knew he was easily nervous more than most children because of his life before foster care.

My dream shifts and I've parked the car outside of my house - which is totally different now and has two floors. 

She sneaks up on me and points a gun at me and tells me to move over to the passengers seat. She demands my cell so I give her one of the two I happen to have on me. Then I carefully use speed dial to call my husband and leave it on in hopes that he'll figure out what's going on. Her child is in the back seat and she raises the gun to my head and tells me to get out of the car. In shock I do as she says. I walk away from the car a bit and my husband walks towards it and points the gun at her, avoiding pointing it at the child.

Everything was going pretty well until a helicopter with mini guns dropped in over my husband and shot him before he could get away. Feeling emotions of shock, terror and great loss I ran towards the house as it turned around to fire at me. I ran towards the front door keeping a wall in between I and the chopper. For some reason I and my husband were confused as the bad guys and the drug addict mother was getting away with her 2 year old son.

The front door was locked so I climbed up the drain pipe onto the roof above the front door. I almost made it to my bed room window, but slid back down. I was using the tips of my fingers to crawl all the way back up to my bedroom window on the red tile shingles. The chopper was getting ready to fire and I nearly slipped several times due to losing grip on the lips of the tiles. I was terrified for my life and my children's lives, all these emotions were so real and they overwhelmed me. I made it to the open window and rolled into it as fast as I could. The chopper started circling the house and I ran around my room - franticly looking for anything that could help me.

I saw a gun in the corner of my room and grabbed it. I slid the clip out and counted. I had only two or three bullets. 

"Open up the door before we break it down!" I heard an angered voice on a megaphone. I somehow knew it wasn't the cops, and that they were pay hitmen. I threw the clip and gun into a sack and a few clothes and water and peaked out the back window into the back yard. I was getting ready to climb out the window when something woke me up.

*Fragments:*

I had painted another painting and was very happy with how it had turned out. I really loved it, but one guy kept offering me more and more money for it. Dunno if I sold it or not... 

Oh, and my brother walked into my room last night. He didn't in reality because he still had his old hair cut. 
I was randomly wondering what it'd be like to have kids and actually be married before I went to bed. Probably why I dreamed this...

----------


## TopazMyst

05.05.2010Vamp (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 I'm on a beach with a group DC friends. We're talking and swimming and having a lot of fun, but then the tide gets incredibly high and washes us all away. I wake up in the front seat of our SUV.
 
"We're here!" Dad says.
 
We pulled up to a condo on the beach, one that my dad is going to be working on for a few weeks so he brought us with him.

My dream shifts to seeing things from a satellite point of view. It's using Infrared imaging and many other techniques to track Dad, my brother and I through out the building.

My recall is really bad, but it becomes clear again after Vamp (from Metal Gear Solid) has riddled my father with bullets and he's laying on the floor bleeding out.

"Dad!" I yelled backing away from Vamp.

"You and I both know what you need to do! Fast! I'm gonna go find Toby! Don't forget that you have the power of Christ's blood flowing in you!" (I believe Christians have the power of healing through Jesus Christ, if you're wondering.)

My father muttered some words and his wounds began to heal, but he couldn't move yet. Vamp followed behind me very slowly. I had enough time to tell my brother to run to the old air craft carrier that Snake, Otocon, the Rat Patrol and the rest were on. We were on the second floor so I wrapped my legs around the railing outside the window and lowered my brother to the ground. I got back up and was standing on both feet right when Vamp entered the room.

"Well well," he hissed. 

He closed the distance in between us and got right in my face.

"Take dees as a reminder of my power," he said in a weird accent handing me an odd light yellow pair of ear buds.

"Now run! Run to your friends! They can't help you now," he hissed again.

I climbed out the window and over the balcony. Taking my chances I dropped the rest of the way and managed not to break any bones. I looked closer at the ear buds now. It seamed as if there were something in it. I didn't know what his plan was, but I wasn't taking them with me to the ship. I bit in one trying to open the soft outer shell. Inside was a weird liquid, I jerked back and tried to spit it out. I continued running across the parking lot and was heading for the ocean docks. The fang I used to bite into the ear bud started hurting like a bad cavity and I started having a hard time moving. Soon after I blacked out.

"Wake up," I heard a fuzzy voice say.

"Meryl?" I asked slowly opening my eyes. 

"Yeah, you okay?"

"Fine... I think," I said feeling groggy.

"Common, the ceremony is about to start!"

"What ceremony?!" I asked, voice breaking a bit.

"The calibration ceremony! For all of us who helped defeated Vamp!"

I walked into a recreation room that had a lot of dinning booths. There were a lot of short, white faced, mostly white haired young guys who were quite handsome... Their personalities reminded me of Hikuru and Kaoru from the anime Ouran High School Host Club. I believe they were acting as waiters. Actually, they were apart of their own host club and today they were all waiting on  the people at this gathering.

"Welcome," one said in a very elegant voice gesturing to take my hand.

I followed along expecting him to kiss it, but instead he opened his mouth and reveled his fangs. I jerked my hand away and looked at him in surprise.

"So sorry miss! It's just that you smell really appetizing, I do apologies!"

"That's fine," I said unsure of the whole situation. I somehow knew that they had out best interest in mind and let him lead me to a table. All of the vampire waiters wandered around the room busily but gracefully seating everyone and taking their orders. They were really  interesting vampires, I really liked them.

I was seated to a few DC's that were apparently my good life long friends to me. I remember a short film about our success at beating Vamp was playing on a projector and we ate dinner. But I forget what else happened.  *Vamp:*


*Meryl:*

*
Rat Patrol:*

----------


## TopazMyst

_If anyone notices possible dream signs in this journal, could ya tell me? I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing anything. Thanks._

----------


## TopazMyst

07.05.2010Holliday With The Family (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

We had just arrived at an amazing vacation resort. There were tropical gardens all around and there was a palace themed hotel with a pool out front. All of my cousins wanted to go swimming but I had forgotten to bring tampons, so I'm stuck sitting out. 

"Hey, you want me to stay here and hang out with you?" Brandi asks.

"Nah, I'm fine."

"We're not going swimming, you can hang out with us," my aunts say at the same time. I turn around and look at both of my aunts holding hands. One of them has short, black chopped off hair, the other has shoulder length brown/dirty blond hair. They're a couple. I don't have lesbian aunts in real life, so these are just DC's... (Darn, t'would be so awesome. XD)

"Sounds good," I say enthusiastically. I start to wander off into the gardens with them, but not before I lock eyes with my mothers judgmental glare. I ignore her, not really caring and keep walking.

We walk over to a man made river with flowers planted in little wooden rafts floating up and down it. I talked with my aunts for a while, enjoying their company.

I'm woken by something before this dream has a chance to continue... ¬.¬
07.05.2010Big Brother Is Barking At You (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It's in the middle of winter in a thickly wooded forest. I'm a puppy living in a secret cave community with other dogs. I and a few of my palls sneak out into the forest in search of anything fun to do. They want to go in a clearing, but I protest to the idea under the reasoning that it's not safe. They go ahead without me and I watch them from behind the trees. Suddenly I see two men on horse back ride up chasing a runaway cow. The cow runs towards me and their horses start to buck. I run farther into the trees and hide behind a big cedar tree. One of the horses flips over and lands on the tree I'm hiding behind, I jump away just before it can kill me.

I can't find the other pups, so I run back into the cave and go to tell our leader what's happened. I run through a network of tunnels with tree roots lining the walls. Some of the roots are so big that they've been hollowed out and made as rooms. I run into a big hollowed out tree root and explain what's happened to a full grown dog. He gives and order and all of the other dogs in the colony run around the network of tunnels flipping banners. Instead of the happy looking mascot of the community, it's been changed to a frowning one. They all reminded me of the posters from the book "Nineteen Eighty Four."
*
Fragment:* 

There were these two puppies and a cat in Monica's apartment from friends. They were having some sort of weird wrestling match. It was kinda cute and totally harmless. This random ring announcer that wasn't visible said something like "In this corner we have a weird Irish Kitty! And in the other corner we have twin German Puppies!"

----------


## TopazMyst

08.05.2010Pikachu! I choose you! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm trapped in some dirty old office building. There's no carpet on the floors, it's dirt and wet and I'm trapped in just the one room. Most of the windows have been boarded up and screwed in from the outside. I don't know when my captures will be back, but I know I've gotta get out before they get me. 

I find an opening in the wall, it was really small and I wasn't even sure if I'd make it through okay or not. I went in head first and slowly made my way out.

I forget what happened, or how I met this DC, but now I'm flying while holding her. We're flying away from this guy who's standing on a small sky scraper. He's pointing a handgun at us even though we're way out of range.

"What's the point in trying?" I ask. "He can't hit us anyway."

"Oh but he can; it's his special ability," she says.

Right then a bullet hits my foot and it felt like it was on fire.

"Side spin to the right then nose dive!" she wells at me.

Without thinking I acted on that and barely missed another bullet. I flew back up gaining altitude as several more bullets followed me like guided missiles. I went into between two sky scrapers and  hung a left then nose dived again. I missed most of them but another one scrapped my thigh. 

"Are you okay?" she asked.

"Yeah, you?"

"I'm fine," she said.

After a few more encounters with the DC with the gun which are very hard to remember, I make it back to the same abandoned office building. This time it's dark out and I have a pokeball and a rail gun. (WTF? I never even watched pokemon . lol) My plan was to throw the ball into the room where the DC with the super powers was. I'd shoot it with a rail gun and the pikachu could eat him. I forget what actually happened...

----------


## TopazMyst

14.05.2010Blood Tests (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm wandering around this mall like building with lots of electronic stores and Doctors Offices. Everything is made of glass, frosted glass and white frosted glass and some white plastic. It looks really modern.

I'm with my mum and we're looking for a good Doctor. I remember her sending me in to get blood tests at several different offices, I was really starting to question reality after the third time a doctor stuck a needle in my arm. I remember one instant when I had to go into this elevator by my self and take it down to a basement. The elevator stopped half way down and a small kid got in and road it almost as far down as I did. The elevator was made of stainless steel and had a very modern look to it. Everything was futuristic in appearance.

Waiting for me at the bottom was a Doctor with a totally un-trust worthy look in his eyes. He held a needle in his hand and commanded that I come over to him. I hesitantly walked towards him and he drew more of my blood.

After a while I find my self in the waiting room of a family practice. I keep meeting eyes with this really lovely clerk and most of our attention is centered on each other. I'm standing next in line to these two girls. They're sisters with a very big age gap. One is about 17 and the other is about 12 years in age. The 17 year old starts yelling at her sister and is about to hit her when I reflexively grab her hand. She then proceeds to attack me and I pin her on the floor. She's un able to harm me or bite me, so she bites her self instead trying to get the attention of the nurses. A few men in white coats  come in and take her away. I'm quite flustered and unsure of what exactly just happened so I do an RC as I'm following my mother outside.

I stop right where I am and my mother walks into the lobby not noticing my absence. 

"Hey mom! Wait up!" I yell wanting to follow her. I run for the door leading to the lobby and run into the cute clerk. I grab her before she falls and forget to let go. 

"Damn it, I really wish I weren't dreaming right now," I say and let go of her. I run into the lobby and see my mum walking out the front doors. There are Sakura trees on either side of the pathway she's taking, along with orange trees about to lose their leaves - it's quite amazing. I want to fly over to where she is, so I run and jump and start to lose lucidity. I land and try to spin around, but it's too late.

I feel that I'm laying on my hurt arm and wake up.  
17.05.2010End of a Time Lord (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Before I even get started, do you know what the average fuel tank in a car looks like? Good. (It's smooth and rounded and slightly resembles two baking pans welded over each other.) Imagine that - but 1000x bigger.  Something that even the Tardis would be dwarfed in. Picturing it? Good. Now picture that little blue phone box floating in the middle of it all on it's lonesome. Okay, picture two pipes connected to both sides of this gas tank, oval in shape with a purple/blue force field like energy covering each opening. Opposite the Tardis door is a small balcony of sorts shaped into the side of this rusted tank, there's small metal railing to keep you from falling and not much else. 

I am the Doctor, I am trapped within this massive tank. I am able to fly around by merely wishing - and so is the Master. The energy covering the only two openings is a crack in time it's self. The only thing big enough to close them off is sacrificing a time traveler. It's either me or the Master and I'm not giving up with out a fight. And right now I have a lot to fight for, Donna noble is in labor inside the Tardis about to give birth to my child. (Yes you may either vomit or laugh your proverbial ass off now.) 

After a long battle I'd given it my all, but I got thrown into the force field and my whole existence was erased.  
20.05.2010Fragments of 5.21.10 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was dared to walk all the way to my grandmother's house with my eyes closed by Brandi and her step dad.

I was running from a huge twister and did several RC's which failed. =(
21.05.2010Twister (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Note: In most of my dreams, tornados/twisters aren't merely twisters. They're inteligent and follow you around and try to outsmart you. It can get pretty damn scary sometimes for me...

I heard a loud noise when the thunder crashed that sounded quite abnormal so I went to look out the kitchen window. What I saw was quite frightening. A long skinny funnel cloud spinning 'round and 'round, inches away from the window.

"Mum!!! Come look at this!" I yelled.

"Oh no" she gasped.

"You know what, I don't think it's much of a threat, the funnel is being sucked really far up into the clouds," she said making little sense.

I shut the blinds an called my brother into my mum and dad's room. I told him what was going on and mum walked in just as you could hear the wind picking up drastically and the house started to rock.

"Mum, help me grab the mattress off your bed and put it in the closet!" I said. "Toby, go grab Kristi, she was on the sofa!"

Mum helped me stuff the huge mattress into the closet, then we grabbed blankets and shoved 'em in there. Toby handed me Kristi and I told them to squeeze in.

Toby ran back into the living room and I heard glass breaking and this odd sound that I can only describe as the twister entering the house. It was in the living room.

I wanted to run in there, but I knew I'd only be sucked away by the massive storm.

"I don't think it's gonna notice if we sneak out the window," I told mum. "He's probably in his closet or mine," I told her trying to keep her calm. "We have to move," I said.

She told me to go and said she'd wait in the closet, I opened the window and lowered my self to the ground. I ran out to my father tool shop as fast as I could to tell him what was going on. 
21.05.2010Exterminate (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm with the Doctor and the Tardis has just landed on some weird, small planet. We open the doors to see a Dalek space ship looking for a place to land. 

Then there's some weird sequence involving boats and potions that make you tiny and huge like from Alice in Wonder land. The doctor is chasing the Daleks around while hanging on a blimp over the ocean after drinking one of the big potions, but I can barely even remember that.

Long story short: We're eventually chased across a river and we hide in the woods.

This planet is weird and has no day time, it's always night and the solar system is amazing. You can see all sorts of star clusters and different planets and a few moons. It's quite lovely.

I wake up because of my alarm clock.

I'm too tired to get out of bed, so I just shut it off and hope I don't get yelled at for doing school late.

I lay very still, not expecting to fall asleep, but suddenly I see a small pixilated picture in the dark. It's growing in size and clarity with every passing moment. It's a green tree frog sitting on a leaf in some jungle. I open my eyes for just a second, slightly frightened by what happened. But after closing them I'm sort of shifted into my living room at Christmas time. I feel really drowsy and ill, I try touching objects around my to feel their texture and stabilize the dream, and it helps a little. I think about my goals and pick one of the more easy ones.

"Dream Guide! Appear!" I say, but my voice only comes out as a mere whisper.

"Did you say something honey?" My mum asks walking by the Christmas tree.

"No," I said in a voice a bit stronger.

I had a hard time staying in the dream and woke up again.

I tried once more to enter the dream, and I found my self back in the forest with a fish tank, and old broken Dalek with a tree which was lighter in color than the real ones sticking out of it's body. I was trying to hide it so none of the other Daleks would find me, but it was too late. The Doctor Walked up to my with his hands behind his head and a group of Daleks behind him.

"This is just a dream," I said to my self. But I had no control over it. I kept reminding my self that it was a dream, but never was I able to take control.

"Any last requests, Humaaaan?" One of the Daleks said.

"Yes!" I said getting an idea.

"And what is it that you requeeeest?"

"I want to do something fun with you!"

The Doctor's face lightened up and he grinned, finding hope again.

"Fuuuuun?" The Dalek asked, sounding more innocent already.

We were led to some building with a band and a group of other humans. All the Daleks were nice now and couldn't harm a fly since I had introduced a new emotion to them. We sat around in the indoor bleachers as Motion City Soundtrack played. I was clapping my hands along to the music and the dalek next to me saw and tried to do the same with his claws. It was amusing to teach him how. They were all like curious puppies.

----------


## Nighthog

That's really funny with the Daleks in the end. Gave me a well needed laugh.

Thanks!

----------


## TopazMyst

Hehe, glad my weird and sometimes disturbing subconscious mind could amuse you. :p
22.05.2010Nightmare? Maybe. Disturbing? Definatly. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Unfortunately I remember nothing but the most gruesome parts of my dream last night. Let me tell you, I'm just thrilled about it. *shudder*

From what I can tell, I'm on some small island with active volcano's and poverty in every direction. There are starving children living in huts and solders running around in uniforms which were probably from a few decades in the past. I don't know how to describe them. The most notable aspect about them was their hats. The hats were like the one's from the french legion uniforms in "The Mummy." (I don't have any pictures. =( ) 

One fragment I remember is of a man falling in lava and dying a horrible death. I would have woken up if I knew I was dreaming. 

The next part I remember a bit easier to recall, sort of. My mum had ran to this village that wasn't safe enough to enter yet, she was trying to help all the children that were stuck there. I had chased after her with my father, who never made it as far as I did, he disappeared while we were running. I ran into the village and past a bunch of mud brick shelters with palm trees and bamboo for a roofs. On top of the roof of each shelter came swarms of spiders.  

"They're just bugs, I am not afraid of spiders," I kept reminding my self while backing up. 

Long story short: They scared the shit out of me and I can't remember anything else.

----------


## TopazMyst

29.05.2010Dragons (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was night time and I was riding on a flying dragon. We were soaring of the beach going to meet Shanice of all people. As the dragon flew higher in sky I started to think. 

"This can't be real, I've got to be dreaming!" I thought.

Sure enough, I was dreaming. I tried to stay in the dream but everything was moving too fast so I woke up.

I look at my iPod because it's acting weird. The screen is lit up and it's showing something with a red banner on it trying to warn me about something. The screen gets brighter and brighter and it falls to the floor. A pool of light floods my room and everything goes bright white. I forget I am dreaming and fall in to a non-lucid dream about piano lessons.
29.05.2010A New Assassin's (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I play Assassin's Creed a lot, so most of the people in this dream dress like Altair/Ezio Auditore and stuff. It was awesome.  ::D:  Everything is in the medieval times and people carry swords and ride horses. I live in this castle of sorts - a huge brick fortress with a whole city inside of it. It's so tall it reaches the clouds and very wide around.

Our arch enemy's army has invaded the castle and all the Assassin's have been either killed or taken prisoner. All the women and kids are left to hide or run away. Any of the Assassin's in training, such as my self are left alone because we aren't see as a threat. I'm standing in a hallway and I'm about 30 floors up over looking the huge area with shops and little businesses on the ground below. There's a whole town hidden behind these huge walls. Inside of the walls are rooms and places for people to live, along with long winding hallways with railing on one side. I'm trying to sneak around and find where the bad guys are holding our men. My brother or someone that I train with is following me. We reach an area where the walls have crumbled and sections of brick hang out in the air. The only way to get to where we need to go is climb on the unstable brick and chains. I free run across a lot of it and make it to where our horse men are being kept.

They were being kept in a stable which had and open archway leading to the docks. I don't even know how to begin to describe the architecture of the docking area. The ocean was beautiful in the moon light, there was a huge tan brick over hang reaching over the wide slots/docking areas that boats could sail into. The over hang it's self was  held up by huge stone pillars. It was amazing. Torches lit everything - the entire docks. 

I and my DC of sorts had a very taxing climb through all the rubble hanging hundreds of feet in the air at one point and nearly falling to our death several times. After we finally made it into the balcony hallways stretching all the way around the stable we jumped down with machine guns (how on earth did we get those?) and took out most of the bad guys. When we ran out of bullets I pulled out my sword and started hacking away at the few guys that were left. 

I and my DC brother ran to the stable doors and freed all of the horsemen and their horses. They ran out into the town surrounded by the huge walls. One of the men told us that their leader was at the top of the main tower. 

I and my brother ran back to where my mum and our other Assassin's in training were. 

"He's up in the tower, I'm going after him," I said to the group.

They looked at me in shock; I was covered in blood.

"You'll need this," one of the group said handing me a hidden blade.

"But I am not a true Assassin! I can't wear the blade of one."

"Personally I think you'd pass any test, I think you are ready," another of the group said pulled out a sharp butchers knife.

"Fine, be swift," I said laying my ring finger on wooden log stand on the ground.

He cut off my ring finger and it didn't even hurt, the bleeding stopped quickly and I strapped the hidden blade on and was on my way.

The climb to the top of the tower was a blur, I saw my target surrounded by guards with swords and archers ready to strike.

I ran towards him flexed my arm letting the hidden blade pierce his heart. Almost at inhuman speeds I ran to the other side of the tower and swan dived into the ocean below, landing right next to the docks I was at earlier. They gave up searching for me and

I forget the rest.  
30.05.2010Unwanted Guests (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm at my grandmothers home yet again. Everything seems weird and out of place but I take little notice. I walk into the living room/dinning room where the piano is located. I glance at the piano the turn around and walk out. As I'm walking out I hold my hands in the air and pretend I'm play a certain tune. To my surprise that same tune is mimicked on the piano behind me.

I freeze and my eyes open wide, I turn back around and look all around the piano. I see a huge lumpy sleeping bag sitting in the rocking chair next to the piano, it starts to unzip and out of it comes one of my uncles.

"Oh, it's just you!" I chuckle.

Then he opens his mouth and the sharp long teeth of "prisoner zero" from Doctor. Who show and he hisses loudly. (Note: Prisoner Zero is a weird Alien dude that looks like an electric eel and has 6 to 10 inch long sharp teeth. He swims around in the air it's self and is pretty freaky. He can also form a mind link with people in a coma and sorta become them. o_o)

"...Oh shit," I say, eyes opening wide.

I run around the place find my mother and brother and some how millions of Prisoner Zero like Aliens are coming to the back door. I run to my grandmothers bedroom hoping to get out the window before the house is completely surrounded but my mum and brother aren't fast enough and we're trapped inside.

I don't know how but I somehow defeat them and after that my grandmother who somehow outlives me time travels back from the future to see me. She's about to go right when my recall becomes clear again right here:

"Before you go, what's my life going to be like?" I ask her.

"Well, you join the military after you lose your home and most of your money, then you just die alone." She said bluntly.

I looked at her in shock and she disappeared.


Fragment: I remember wrestling in a sandy ring on the beach in an all girls competition. I was the leading champion and hardly anyone could so much as pin me.



31.05.2010Rain [just two clear fragments] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

_Fragment one:_ I was on some sort of mission way back in an era before guns or gunpowder. I was a thief looking for a powerful sword that could slice through any person like a blowtorch through butter. It turns out an evil incarnation of my brother had it. I stole the sword from him and held him in a dark hallway while many men passed by marching in formation. I muffled the sounds of his protests with my hand. After they were gone I released him and told him "Go, I don't want to harm you."

H tried to attack me and I swung my newly acquired sword down on his left shoulder. It cut deep into his body and past his heart. He was dead. :\_


Fragment Two:_ There was no one around at all, it was pouring down heavy rain and I just stood on a beach and stared at the ocean, day dreaming.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I freeze and my eyes open wide, I turn back around and look all around the piano. I see a huge lumpy sleeping bag sitting in the rocking chair next to the piano, it starts to unzip and out of it comes one of my uncles.
> 
> "Oh, it's just you!" I chuckle.



LOL. I don't know - the imagery in my head was amazing when I read that! I love how you reacted too, as if it was all normal.  ::D:

----------


## TopazMyst

_^ Yeah, my family is really weird so I tend to easily accept abnormal stuff. lol XD Which can pose as a problem when trying to DILD. 

Well, I'm having trouble remembering my dreams lately. What's weird is that I always seem to know I had a dream about a specific person though. Every morning with out fail I'll wake up with a vague memory of seeing her in my dream even if I don't remember the dream it's self. And even when she is in in a dream I remember I don't bother to post it due to lack of it being interesting to anyone but me. 

Anyway, I thought I'd show anyone who's interested what my dreams look like a lot:



Most of my favorite dreams have the same lighting in them thats in this photo, along with similar cloud formations and deep green grass. It gives my dreams a really eerie/exciting feeling thats really thrilling and so I get excited when ever I see this in real life. In my dreams it also tends to mean there may be a twister around or about to appear. Twisters in my dreams are intelligent and chase me around._

----------


## TopazMyst

05.06.2010Last Wish (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was hiding from someone is a grocery isle when an old lady came around the corner in distress.

"Miss, can you just do me one favor? 

We both knew she was about to die of old age, I dunno how.

"Yeah?" I said, already feeling horrible for her.

"Can you just hug me?"

"Yea-"

I was cut off by her grabbing me and hugging me with great strength for someone near death. It frightened me greatly because I couldn't move. I hate not being able to defend my self, even if there is no danger. I'm _really_ insecure about that.

"Thank you," she muttered.

Her body dissolved and nothing but a skeleton was holding me.

I think this happened because of my reaction and alarm, when I got frightened the dream started turning really bad. 

The rest of the dream is too personal...  :tongue2: 

*Fragments:*

I lived in a modern house built into the side of the Grand Canyon's cliff faces. I trained my bird (JB, a 3 year old Cockatiel) to come when I called so he could fly around outside all day and I didn't have to worry about him running/flying away. The house was so amazing, not too big but amazing. <3

Another fragment I remember is getting stuck in a conversation about politics in front of one of my aunts. She kept giving me death glares when I spoke my opinion. I knew she was going to be gossiping about it later so I just spoke my full opinion on the subject, interested in how she'd attempt to change/manipulate/twist my words later on.

Last fragment I remember is nearly getting caught in a dirt/dust devil on a construction site in the dessert.

----------


## TopazMyst

10.06.2010Remodeling (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm laying in bed when I here this really loud ringing sound and then am unable to hear my bedroom fan anymore. I tense up at first, unsure of what's happened, then I realize I'm about to WILD. So I relax and just fall into a dream. I open my eyes in a What-A-Burger which oddly resembles a seafood restaurant. I see dad in line and my brother sitting at a table, but that's not really important to me right now. There's only one thing I want. I close my eyes and say "take me back to that beach." 

I open my eyes and I'm in a dessert. I become frustrated. 

"This isn't what I wanted!" I protest. I cover my eyes with one hand and command an ocean to appear. 
Now I'm in a souvenir shop on a bright sunny beach. I sigh and step out onto the sand. There is a busy network of road ways and over passes next to this beach, I'm disapointed at this because the original place only had one road. As I walk down it I yell at the sky and tell it to be over cast, it tries to obey but now it's only really cloudy. 

I find a good place for a beach house to be and then command it to appear. It's sitting awkwardly on a sand bank and there's not enough sand under the front side of the foundation. I start digging a hole in the sand and pushing it under the house. Before I know it there's a huge pit in front of my house. I try to fill up the hole, but the only thing I wind up doing is covering the opening with a thin layer of sand. Shanice randomly walks by and she almost falls in the pit. I tell her that it's there and she continues to walk on by. 

I lose lucidity for a moment, I think I have a false awakening. Why? 'cause I remember fragments of sitting in What-A-Burger telling my dad about the awesome lucid dream I just had. 

But when I regain lucidity I'm on a beach again, this time at night. I'm standing with my toes squished in the sand next to a big rocky cliff. The tide is really high and I'm afraid I'll get washed into the ocean, so I panic and command the sand to be higher. Doesn't work. I close my eyes and hold one hand out flat, then raise it up as if I were raising the sand. I hear this weird sound like a heavy stone being drug across concrete, and then when I open my eyes the shore is high enough. High enough for what? The beach house. I'm still determined to recreate that dream. 

I command it to appear and when I turn around, there it is. It's windows glowing in the darkness of the night. It's not quite the same, but it's still nice. There are huge windows to the right of the front door. There are wooden blue room dividers against the windows so that you can't really see in. I walk up to the door and walk in. It's not the same as the old beach house I'd once dreamt about. I walk into the living room and look for the kitchen. The kitchen is made up of warm colors and dimly lit. 

"It's not the same," I say pained.

"What?" Mum asks, walking into the kitchen.

"Nothing," I say.

"Get ready for bed," she says.

"Nah, this is just a dream," I tell her.

"Don't talk back to me, go to bed!" she says in a harsher tone.

"GET OUT OF MY DREAM!" I almost yell.

She gives me a have-you-lost-your-mind?-look and walks off.

I walk back out into the living room and take a moment to touch the wooden blinds on the kitchen window which gives you an open view of the living room. I notice the detail in my hands and slowly loose lucidity.  

I remember being chased around this house by a bunch of little kids._Yeah, so I was really over controlling in this dream._

----------


## TopazMyst

12.06.2010Unexpected Happenings (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

From what I can tell my room gets filled with sea water at random intervals. There's some sort of sea creature getting into my room as well when this happens. It swims around and tries to eat me, so we call a specialist of sorts to kill it. He dresses up in scuba gear and carries a harpoon gun, then waits for my room to fill up again.

_Shift._

I'm sitting on my dresser, the water is draining from my room and everything is flipped over and a mess. My mattress is on the floor in front of me along with several pillows. I sit next to my birds' cages, both of my birds are outside of their cages and standing on top of them. Without my help my cockatiel opens his cage door and jumps back in, my parakeet tries to copy him but she's too small so I have to help her. I've been sitting up there for what feels like hours. I don't know where the DC is anymore. I worry he's dead. I lean over to try and get a better view of my floor, when I do I see the man dead on the floor. I get out of there as soon as possible.

Short loss of recall.

Now I'm in the kitchen with my mother, it's thanksgiving and she's almost done making thanksgiving dinner. I took my plate to the kitchen table where I found the play station on. The sound it was making was annoying me so I picked up the controller to save it and turn it off. 

"You're not playing games at thanksgiving dinner!" my mum yells. 

We get into a huge fight and I run into my room after, slamming the door. 

_End._ 12.06.2010Lime Light [Fragments] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*First Fragment:* I'm in a huge building standing on an intricately designed stage with several other people. We're some sort of musical group performing for a huge audience. I remember being mad at one guy for tricking our boss and getting my spot on stage. I think he started some weird rumor about me, I was probably going to be fired after the show. Instead of I being the one in the lime light he is now, he does the dance routine almost flawlessly and at the end he sprouts artificial wings and a pulley carries him out over the crowd.

*Second Fragment:* 

I think I'm back stage on some western set. There are mud huts and poorly constructed buildings all around and I'm wandering aimlessly around them.  

"Psst!" I hear coming from one of the mud buildings.

I walk in wondering who is trying to get my attention. I still have the plastic prop sword from one of my performances as I walk in.

"Lets see how well you can use that thing!" An implacable sinister voice says and gives out a disturbing laugh.

Some person in a medieval armor costume appears in a cloud of smoke with a real sword.

"Now! FIGHT!" The creepy voice says, laughing again.

The man in armor swings his sword at me and I try to block it with my flimsy prop. He cuts it in half and I jump back.

"Oh shit," I say and we circle around the room.

I wait for him to swing again and jump at the last second. His sword is stuck in a wooden board on the floor. I take that opportunity to run behind him and elbow him in the nose. 

"AH!" He yells and falls onto the floor.

I free the sword from the wood.

"Not so hot now are ya?" I ask.

He runs out afraid of me.
_
Recall ends.  _ 12.06.2010Snow [Fragment] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm talking to Elodie on MSN and she says it's snowing outside. She turns on her web cam, it's pointed at the window. There's a lot of snow outside, covering the huge yard with several inches. It's not her normal yard, she's in a huge home in a forest. I have a clear view of the front door from this window, I only mention that because she comes running out of it in a huge coat with her dog, Peggy, trying to hop through the snow and chase after her.

Elodie runs up to the window and waves at the camera. I watch as she runs off again. Soon her dad walks out oblivious to what's bout to happen. A snowball comes flying out of the direction Elodie had last been seen. It hits her dad square on the head and I laugh. They engage in a all out snowball war for a little while.

_Recall fades._ 

OMG this dream was adorable!!! :3 Peggy was hopping like a little bunny trying to navigate the snow. OMG I get all warm inside when I remember it. XD

----------


## BigFan

> Most of my favorite dreams have the same lighting in them thats in this photo, along with similar cloud formations and deep green grass. It gives my dreams a really eerie/exciting feeling thats really thrilling and so I get excited when ever I see this in real life. In my dreams it also tends to mean there may be a twister around or about to appear. *Twisters in my dreams are intelligent and chase me around.*



That last part gave me a good chuckle. It sounds to me that lighting and those clouds could be a dreamsign depending on the quantity of dreams containing them. I read through some of the dreams, quite interesting, amazing how bizzare they can be though  :tongue2:

----------


## TopazMyst

_^ I can't believe I didn't think of that as a dream sign, thanks a lot! I'll start doing RC's when I see any of those signs. Haha! Yeah, it's funny in reality. XD Though when I'm in the dream it' can be scary as hell. o_o_
14.06.2010Mistake [Nightmare] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in a dark abandoned hospital. There's dirty water on the ground and broken glass everywhere. I'm searching for a rape victim who's body was said to of been dumped there. This dream shifts a lot, one minute it's just a computer game, the next I'm in it. It switches back and forth a lot. I remember at some point pressing keys on a keyboard trying to get doors to open up, but they wouldn't work.

Anyway, I don't know how but I'm searching for my own body. I look in open vaults and bloody hallways, hospital rooms with the windows broken and rain pouring through them. Sometimes I'll walk through a door and wind up in a fully functional WalMart but I just turn around and keep searching. 

I walk down another hall and see a well lit hallway ahead, once I reach it I see a vault that's partially open. Curious, I approach it and pull the huge door open. Behind it is a red battered wooden door that just screams danger, but I open it anyway. Inside is what appears to be an old freezer, there are red sacks stuck to the walls. I instantly know they are eggs and that I should leave. I worry if they hatch that the beasts inside them will be too powerful for the world outside to handle, so I take a shotgun and shoot one of the egg sacks. Bad idea. The monster awakens. It looks terrifying, it has no skin so you can see it's mussels and joints. It just floats in the air, I think it had no legs. There's a weird yellow-ish aura under it and it follows in wisps behind it when the monster moves. I notice that monster is growing in size rapidly. 

It lets out a shriek and I run out into the WalMart/Grocery store. I run past the bank inside the store and see my grandmother inside, she's complaining about a new checking system. I stop to tell her to get out, but the monster lets out another shriek and I here the back wall crumble, I know he's broken through it and into the store. I run. I run through the clothing section, the monster right behind me now. He grabs people and eats them, the sound of their death is horrifying. I run past my family members, my mother shopping, my brother wandering around trying to find her. I run past them and the monster grabs them. I hear them scream and I let out a choked breath, almost tripping. I make my way towards the seafood section, I know there is a freezer back there. I find it and hide there. I know the monster can break into it, but I don't care anymore. I lay on the floor, wishing to just die.

"It's all my fault," I say choked.

I'm unable to cry, unable to move, unable to function. I hear movement outside, I can tell the demon-like being has acknowledged my pain and thinks it best to let me live; he wants me to suffer. I hear him outside, he snorts and runs away.

*
Fragments:*

I'm watching a town get ripped apart by the monster in third person. The sky is a fiery red. I remember him ripping part the starting gates at a dog race and the dogs escaping onto the streets. 15.06.2010When it Rains, It Pours [Nightmare] (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wake up to my TV tuned to the local news channel, the weather man is giving his hourly report.

"As you can see there's a low pressure pocket right above Travis county, most likely we'll see some pretty good sized thunder storms over the next week or so. There are sever thunder storm warnings for Bastrop, Blanco, Travis, Hays, Lee and Caldwell counties." He finished. 

I got out of bed and went to the back door where my father was standing. He was looking outside, he seemed concerned.

"What's up?" I asked.

"Look," he said pointing towards the sky in the direction of our front yard.

I walked past him and stepped out onto the porch, I saw not only a massive thunderstorm moving in, but what looked like a giant wall of water rushing towards us. 

"Dad! What do we do?! Should I let the dogs out of their cages?! Surely they'll drown if I don't?!"

He remains quiet, all the while the huge wall of water rushes towards us.

"DAD?! DAD!!! WE HAVE TO DO SOMETHING!"

He still didn't answer. He wouldn't act. I was terrified. 

I wake up in a cold sweat. The emotions in this dream were weird, I was really scared unlike in most of my dreams.17.06.2010Surprise (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm talking to Shanice on MSN when I decide to call her.

"Hello?" She answers.

"Hi" I say shyly. I hate phones, they make me nervous.

_Shift._

Suddenly I'm walking down a sidewalk, I know that I'm in England and I know where I'm going. All the houses look different, they're farther apart and most of them are painted white, they all have bigger backyards too. They look nothing like the homes in Havant. But regardless, Shanice lives on this street in the dream. I walk down the street, cell phone in hand. I walk up to the front door and am about to knock when I see a man move behind the house. I know he shouldn't be there so I chase him around the house. When I reach the back yard I can't find anyone and just seem to know that he's gone.

My cell rings.

"Hello?" I answer.

"Hello, I'm bored, what are you up to?" Shanice asks.

I see her through the window of the back door, she's at the computer. I grin. 

"Not much" I say in an amused tone. I quietly open the back door and walk softly towards her.

"What ARE you doing?" She asks suspicious.

I end the call. She looks at the phone confused, unsure of what happened.

"Not much" I answer from behind her.

She jerks around and looks at me in shock, but then smiles and tackles me.

"Who wants cookies?!" Her mother walks in, oddly enthusiastic and totally different than I expected.
_
Shift.
_
We've finished all but one of the cookies now, we're sitting next to the computer and the plate with one cookie is sitting on the desk.

"You have the last one," I say in an amused tone.

"Oh no, I already ate too many," she says.

"Come on, live adventurously" I tease.

She raises one eyebrow in question then smiles. She breaks the cookie in half, sticks one half in my mouth and the other in hers.

"...Okay" I say chuckling, mouth full.

_Recall ends._


*Fragment:*

I remember watching from one of the highest places in the world as the entire world flooded. I was nearly washed away with several other survivors but the water stopped rising just a few 100 yards before It was too late.

----------

